# Sticky  You Know You're A Sensor When...



## spg565

You know you're a sensor when you find something around you to draw whilst in a lecture theatre :tongueespecially when it's a physics lecture)


----------



## U-80

I know I'm a sensor because real life doesn't bore me.


----------



## U-80

WickedQueen said:


> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you go to school is not for study, but because you want to meet your friends and/or join the clubs.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you study is not because you like the subject, but because you want to graduate from school _just like the other kids_.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you want to go to some university is not because they have your fav major, but because it's a prestigious university and it could raise your social status level in society.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when you hate study, yet a day after your graduation day, you go to your first job where you work as an editor for _educational books_. And when you realize the irony, you laugh so hard, it nearly killed yourself.


WQ, I think you're mostly describing SJ. 

SP is different.


----------



## WickedQueen

Haha? Really? Oh well... :tongue:


----------



## Alaya

You know you're not a sensor when your sensor friend gives you detail information on any subject and you want him to get to the point/big picture.

"This is a laptop. It has a screen, a touch pad and hardware. It's wire used to make this work is composed of titanium aluminum which allows the absorption of heat and blah blah blah."


----------



## firedell

You know you're a sensor when you have to touch something, even though it's not to be touch, i.e. musems, just to completely realise how amazing it is. :tongue:


----------



## Siggy

inebriato said:


> You know you're a sensor when you have to touch something, even though it's not to be touch, i.e. musems, just to completely realise how amazing it is. :tongue:


 
That drives me absolutely bonkers. You folks are hitting below the belt. Time to go the bookstore and purchase a few books on physics. And no I wont be counting the traffic lights and the number of cars in the parking lot.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

WickedQueen said:


> It's called COMPARISON. :tongue:


Nothing wrong with it, sensors use it more than intuitives do in my experience.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

You know you're a sensor when people are all talk, and no action.


----------



## Rasputin4

WickedQueen...You sound like an enneatype three. Many of those concerns you mention are threeish, particuarly social instinctual variant first and high chance of a two wing.

I'm a one with a nine wing, self-preservation variant first. I have little concern for following the status quo or doing what other people do. Looking at things crom a Myersian quandrant perspective, I'm not an SJ. All that kind of stuff seems rather shallow to me. I pave my own path and do what I think is best.

I'm curious if other ENTJs relate to liking to be specific and detailed about things, though. The way I understand it, this may just be an aspect of Te.


----------



## Inner Cosmos

You know your a sensor when you say "really"?! to any foray into psycho-dynamic explanation on the origins of behavior.

You know your a sensor when after hearing a thesis on the connection between quantum physics and the soul you say "I like to craft"!

You know your a sensor when you use the steam building up in your head from listening to an N talk to power your laundry list of practical "do to's" after the annoying sounds stop.

:shocked:


----------



## U-80

I know I'm a sensor because I enjoy mowing the lawn.


----------



## Korvyna

LoL! 

You know you are a sensor when some sort of a problem occurs and you jump into action to solve it while your intuitive friend stands there figuring out the best way to solve the problem.... :crazy:

You know you are a sensor when you pay attention to all the details in the background of a picture rather than the actual picture itself... (Or maybe that's just me.  I have a habit of studying everything in the background to get a real feel for where the picture was taken)

And this one might be an SJ thing....but...

When a friend tells a story and you keep correcting them on the parts that they tell incorrectly.


----------



## Narrator

You know you're a sensor when you get lost in the details.

You know you're a sensor when you genuinely feel like giving up on language...You think you know what you're trying to say, but somehow there's this chasm between what the person hears and what your brain is trying to communicate, when it's through speech.


----------



## U-80

Sensor: "Wow, your cat is really soft..." <pets the cat for 20 minutes>

Intuitor: "Wow, your cat is really soft... it feels like the lining of an expensive glove. Hey, what a great business idea! Do you have any more cats like this one?"


----------



## OmarFW

when you look see a row of portraits and go to each of them one by one judging their attractiveness out loud


----------



## Raindrops

When your idea of a perfect afternoon is walking across a scenic hill at the end of spring with a gentle breeze blowing through the trees...or maybe that's just me lol..


----------



## U-80

Raindrops said:


> When your idea of a perfect afternoon is walking across a scenic hill at the end of spring with a gentle breeze blowing through the trees...or maybe that's just me lol..


I doubt if it's just you. It's sensors and intuitors alike! Only, the intuitors take it a step further. Not only do they enjoy the scenery, they write a poem about it too. Something about the interconnectedness of all things, or how the breeze is like a metaphor for the transience of life... or something...


----------



## Aerorobyn

You know you're a sensor when you can relate to just about everything posted in this thread already :tongue:


----------



## ThunderBear

WickedQueen said:


> You always got bad to average test grades in Physic class, while your Intuitor friend always got good to excellent grade in the same class.





Tucken said:


> You know you're a sensor when you study the small discrepancies in the ceiling during a physics lecture.





spg565 said:


> You know you're a sensor when you find something around you to draw whilst in a lecture theatre :tongueespecially when it's a physics lecture)





Inner Cosmos said:


> You know your a sensor when after hearing a thesis on the connection between quantum physics and the soul you say "I like to craft"!


What is it with Sensors and physics? Why did nobody tell me that that's a weakness of ours before I picked physics as my second subject at the university? :angry:
Turned out to be the biggest challenge of my life! And it will probably always stay at the top. Certainly in the category of intellectual challenges. But hey, I managed it in the end, it just took quite long.


----------



## Humaning

Se users are often characterized for not backing down from confrontation. Observing other self proclaimed Se users in action has corroborated this for me. ENTPs might seem confrontational here because they are at the security of their computer. In real life they would probably make some sly evasive remark instead of confronting the person. Real life is different than forum interation. This is a trait that I admire in Se users since they dont like to fester on drama and instead attack the issue head on. Much like how you are doing right now; you believed that I insulted you and reacted directly. I appreciate this responce. It gives me a chance to sharpen my interaction with others and see how my impact can be interpreted as insulting.
About mainstream music, I don't know if your questions are supposed to be rhetorical, as they are already so charged with your own assuptions, but Ill aswers them anyways. I did not call sensors superficial. That is just putting words in my mouth. I would say that sensors like mainstream music because they are much less likely to question the stimuli around them and just go with the momment. Since mainstream music is often played on the radio the sensor has a chance to get an affinity for it. Intuitives are more likely to question what the song is trying to say and dislike it because of a meaning that they disapprove with. Using words like deep and superficial have charged meanings that obfuscate the value of different perspectivesAlso, yes, some intuitives are more likely to like underground bands because they divert from the original, thereby making them feel more unique.
The last is more personal. When someone is intoxicated I let them ramble on and on because I like to read in between the lines of what they are saying, and derive who they really are behind their mask. Other intuitive friends are more likely to allow an intoxicated person to ramble on about the universe and how we are all connected. Sensors are more likely to tell the person to shut up because they are being a dramatic idiot, which is sometimes the case. But really I just put out there to see if others agreed. Which they did not, so I learned something from that.


----------



## Darner

When the topic "You know you're an iNtuitive" freeks you out because you have no idea what they're talking about and you crawl back in this cosy topic


----------



## Neon Knight

The only time I back down is if I'm sure I'm gonna get beaten up lol.

This sensor doesn't listen to radio at all because she (me) hates mainstream drivel but I believe I'm against the grain on this one, not sure though. I like what stimulated MY senses, what doesn't just isn't worth bothering with. I don't bother with really deeper meanings though, I like the meanings to be transparent. I like deep topics in song or anything really, just not in communicated in an abstract manner.

[email protected] telling them to shut the hell up. I just walk/sneak away or act bored, smile and nod or completely ignore them.

Hopefully this is useful. :happy:


----------



## RyRyMini

I just listen to whatever I like, it means nothing to me whether it's mainstream or not. People who musically limit themselves to only mainstream or only underground are doing themselves a major disservice.


----------



## InTuned78

WickedQueen said:


> You know you're a Sensor when people said you have a good common sense skill. :crazy:
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when you think/feel your real life is more fun and colorful than online world. :tongue:


Sensors aren’t comfortable with the fact that Earth is only a temporary home, and that our brief time here is not to focus only on accumulating riches that cannot be taken with us, but to prepare ourselves for eternal life elsewhere. And so yes, ‘real life’ is very fun for most of you, it is your playground, as your life focus is to obtain the biggest car, home, etc….attend a prestigious school, not for the education, but for the status. Sensors only notice what can be easily seen, Intuit’s understand that it is important to notice what is not easily seen, if it was important to us to notice…we would. Most of you are very self conscious, and try your hardest to appear 'normal' by society's standards, make fun of people you feel are not or who don’t have the same aspirations. Common sense, defined by who? Other sensors? I know it’s hard to trust what doesn’t make sense to you…its called having faith, and stepping outside the box. :laughing: Oh yea, you know you’re a sensor when you bash any type that’s not like you…so annoying.


----------



## Pyroscope

InTuned78 said:


> Sensors aren’t comfortable with the fact that Earth is only a temporary home, and that our brief time here is not to focus only on accumulating riches that cannot be taken with us, but to prepare ourselves for eternal life elsewhere. And so yes, ‘real life’ is very fun for most of you, it is your playground, as your life focus is to obtain the biggest car, home, etc….attend a prestigious school, not for the education, but for the status. Sensors only notice what can be easily seen, Intuit’s understand that it is important to notice what is not easily seen, if it was important to us to notice…we would. Most of you are very self conscious, and try your hardest to appear 'normal' by society's standards, make fun of people you feel are not or who don’t have the same aspirations. Common sense, defined by who? Other sensors? I know it’s hard to trust what doesn’t make sense to you…its called having faith, and stepping outside the box. :laughing: Oh yea, you know you’re a sensor when you bash any type that’s not like you…so annoying.


 Um... so bashing sensors isn't bashing types that aren't you..? This sounds like much more of a religious slant than anything sensor/intuitive based. I expect there are a lot of intuitives that don't have religious inclinations. Being self-conscious is also hardly a sensor-only domain... That's more to do with self-confidence. I don't see why anyone should have to trust something that doesn't make sense to them. A lot of intuitives have found new meaning in questioning things that don't make sense to them. Having faith is hardly grounds for being an intuitive. Since having faith is often based on not questioning and just choosing to believe that something is true regardless of what might 'seem' to contradict it.


----------



## Neon Knight

InTuned78 said:


> Sensors aren’t comfortable with the fact that Earth is only a temporary home, and that our brief time here is not to focus only on accumulating riches that cannot be taken with us, but to prepare ourselves for eternal life elsewhere. And so yes, ‘real life’ is very fun for most of you, it is your playground, as your life focus is to obtain the biggest car, home, etc….attend a prestigious school, not for the education, but for the status. Sensors only notice what can be easily seen, Intuit’s understand that it is important to notice what is not easily seen, if it was important to us to notice…we would. Most of you are very self conscious, and try your hardest to appear 'normal' by society's standards, make fun of people you feel are not or who don’t have the same aspirations. Common sense, defined by who? Other sensors? I know it’s hard to trust what doesn’t make sense to you…its called having faith, and stepping outside the box. :laughing: Oh yea, you know you’re a sensor when you bash any type that’s not like you…so annoying.


you have no idea what you're talking about. It seems like you're gonna have to actually study Buddhism rather than just pick some quote off the internet you think makes you look cool. See, I'm a sensor and an _aspiring_ Buddhist...people like you make it really difficult on neophytes like myself, but at least I can admit I haven't got it just yet. None of what you just said is remotely true about us least of all ME. If your so-called inutition worked at all you'd have known that. And that you can't generalize people and put them all into one box, but then you already know that didn't you? Keep making Gautama and all the nice intuitives out there proud, ok? :wink: PS Buddhist faith involves actual proof, not blind faith.



Pyroscope said:


> Um... so bashing sensors isn't bashing types that aren't you..? This sounds like much more of a religious slant than anything sensor/intuitive based. I expect there are a lot of intuitives that don't have religious inclinations. Being self-conscious is also hardly a sensor-only domain... That's more to do with self-confidence. I don't see why anyone should have to trust something that doesn't make sense to them. A lot of intuitives have found new meaning in questioning things that don't make sense to them. Having faith is hardly grounds for being an intuitive. Since having faith is often based on not questioning and just choosing to believe that something is true regardless of what might 'seem' to contradict it.


You got that right Pyro but replace "slant" with "rant". Don't confuse this person as someone with faith and especially not as a Buddhist, that entire post is about as un-Buddhist as you can get, if that is indeed what they are purporting to be. You know like those so-called Christians who have no idea what it means to act as one?


----------



## RyRyMini

InTuned78 said:


> Sensors aren’t comfortable with the fact that Earth is only a temporary home, and that our brief time here is not to focus only on accumulating riches that cannot be taken with us, but to prepare ourselves for eternal life elsewhere. And so yes, ‘real life’ is very fun for most of you, it is your playground, as your life focus is to obtain the biggest car, home, etc….attend a prestigious school, not for the education, but for the status. Sensors only notice what can be easily seen, Intuit’s understand that it is important to notice what is not easily seen, if it was important to us to notice…we would. Most of you are very self conscious, and try your hardest to appear 'normal' by society's standards, make fun of people you feel are not or who don’t have the same aspirations. Common sense, defined by who? Other sensors? I know it’s hard to trust what doesn’t make sense to you…its called having faith, and stepping outside the box. :laughing: Oh yea, you know you’re a sensor when you bash any type that’s not like you…so annoying.


I'll restrain myself from addressing most of the unfounded idiocy in this post. Consider it a favor. Though I will say you're doing exactly what you're bashing us for: being one sided. It's quite the projection though, really, bravo. Whenever you venture to the eternal life that may or not exist, send me a letter or something when you get there. I'll look forward to it.


----------



## InTuned78

Revy2Hand said:


> you have no idea what you're talking about. It seems like you're gonna have to actually study Buddhism rather than just pick some quote off the internet you think makes you look cool. See, I'm a sensor and an _aspiring_ Buddhist...people like you make it really difficult on neophytes like myself, but at least I can admit I haven't got it just yet. None of what you just said is remotely true about us least of all ME. If your so-called inutition worked at all you'd have known that. And that you can't generalize people and put them all into one box, but then you already know that didn't you? Keep making Gautama and all the nice intuitives out there proud, ok? :wink: PS Buddhist faith involves actual proof, not blind faith.
> 
> You got that right Pyro but replace "slant" with "rant". Don't confuse this person as someone with faith and especially not as a Buddhist, that entire post is about as un-Buddhist as you can get, if that is indeed what they are purporting to be. You know like those so-called Christians who have no idea what it means to act as one?


woa...im picking up quotes now off the internet and using them as my own? thats so sensor:tongue:
i dont plagarize my thoughts are my thoughts...i gave a generalization because i responded to a generalization about Intuitives which was inaccurate....I never said I was Buddhist, why would you think that?


----------



## InTuned78

Pyroscope said:


> Um... so bashing sensors isn't bashing types that aren't you..? This sounds like much more of a religious slant than anything sensor/intuitive based. I expect there are a lot of intuitives that don't have religious inclinations. Being self-conscious is also hardly a sensor-only domain... That's more to do with self-confidence. I don't see why anyone should have to trust something that doesn't make sense to them. A lot of intuitives have found new meaning in questioning things that don't make sense to them. Having faith is hardly grounds for being an intuitive. Since having faith is often based on not questioning and just choosing to believe that something is true regardless of what might 'seem' to contradict it.


Pyroscope,
There's a similar thread..'You know you're an Intuitive'...in which the comments were about OUR strengths, and not bashing the Sensors just because of the differences. My comments was directed to WQ, who seems to have started this thread, with an ulterior motive to discredit all Intuitives because someone took a crap in her cereal, i dont know. We are all self conscious...however, as a whole, intuitives dont force themselves to be socially acceptable by the masses, or apply to a certain school, wear certain clothing, etc...and that has nothing to do with being self confident...yes, we do question what doesnt make sense, we dont just follow what we're told by our teachers, by the government, by whoever, we (or as an INFP) are on the quest of truth...if you believe everything the media or your superiors tell you then i sincerely feel sorry for you.
I'm confused as to the religious inclinations you are referring to...I am not religious, and this was not a religious 'rant'. You dont have to trust anything that doesnt make sense to you...thats the 'faith' i was implying of...I didnt correlate faith to being an intuitive, you must remember i am an intuitive, dont read everything i say literally, learn to understand the underlying meanings as our language is different.


----------



## Survivor_7777

*Thanks*

That's me. Very insightful.


----------



## TreeBob

InTuned78 said:


> Wow...obviously I'm in a thread with the wrong age group...I really don't even care to know what you read that insuates I think I know everything. My goal is to learn something new daily, and I read...A LOT...I study..not to climb the social ladder...but for my love of knowledge, and understanding others. I don't act like I know everything, I don't have time to because I'm always asking questions or reading...or observing...but you Garfield, is acting rather ignorant. What type of intelligence are you measuring? And who gave you the authority to imply one is more intelligent than the other??


If you wish to learn something new every day then I will give you this final warning. 

Do not continue making general typist remarks against other groups. You just insulted sensors again after you were infracted. You will be banned if you continue. 

If you want more information please PM me.


----------



## Neon Knight

InTuned78 said:


> woa...im picking up quotes now off the internet and using them as my own? thats so sensor:tongue:
> i dont plagarize my thoughts are my thoughts...i gave a generalization because i responded to a generalization about Intuitives which was inaccurate....I never said I was Buddhist, why would you think that?


Whatever...I don't even care any more :laughing:


----------



## Simplify

Inner Cosmos said:


> You know your a sensor when after hearing a thesis on the connection between quantum physics and the soul you say "I like to craft"!


YES! It is so true!

Sometimes, My ESFP friend will be talking to me about her thoughts/problems one minute, and she is getting into depth about it, and breaking it down, analyzing why she is doing what she is doing in little random and unconnected bits and pieces, and I get very excited, because I put the pieces together for her! But when I reply to her, I must get a little carried away because her only reply is "Huh?" or ".....FOOOOD!" or both: "Huh...? FOOD!"

But having said that, she can bake and cook like heaven! 
I make steaming crap on a pretty plate, call it food and pretend to enjoy it. She makes a masterpiece! xD



4everCharmed said:


> One time I studied with someone.. and she recopied notes to remember what we learned in class.(like 5 full pages worth)  I found that very strange because I didn't get how recopying notes would help you remember concepts and such. I just look and reread the notes over to understand/remember. I'm glad I don't have to learn that way :shocked: it would take forever!


Haha, that is so funny! A couple of times while studying for tests, I recopied the information on my notes thinking that it would help. I memorize the sentence that I have to write first, and then while writing, my mind goes blank and my hand moves in swoops and circles on autopilot. It's not until I'm finished writing that I actually comprehend what I just wrote. 
So it turns out that reinforcing study with writing is actually useless for me. I guess that is more of a sensor thing. xD


----------



## Teardrop

I do not relate to this thread  Sensors aren't any less smart are they? ISTJs are supposed to be intellectual..


----------



## RyRyMini

Teardrop said:


> Sensors aren't any less smart are they? ISTJs are supposed to be intellectual..


No, we are not any less smart. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## dagnytaggart

When you're taking a walk in nature, see a huge juicy pinecone right in your path, just begging to be kicked...but you glance around to make sure no one would see you doing it.


----------



## SyndiCat

God said:


> When you're taking a walk in nature, see a huge juicy pinecone right in your path, just begging to be kicked...but you glance around to make sure no one would see you doing it.


Oohhh, that... that hit my core being.
And it annoys me 'cause I know fuckers 
be looking at me like "Man, grow up."


----------



## Neon Knight

God said:


> When you're taking a walk in nature, see a huge juicy pinecone right in your path, just begging to be kicked...but you glance around to make sure no one would see you doing it.


Oh yeah, rocks, ice balls, snow balls, everything. Just begging to be kicked alright! lol It's only really embarrassing if you trip over it though instead, or you stub your toe because you picked a bad target :sad: Must remember to invest in steel toed boots this year...


----------



## dagnytaggart

Revy2Hand said:


> Oh yeah, rocks, ice balls, snow balls, everything. Just begging to be kicked alright! lol It's only really embarrassing if you trip over it though instead, or you stub your toe because you picked a bad target :sad: Must remember to invest in steel toed boots this year...


Or if you kick and miss when it's RIGHT in front of you. xD It just looks and feels so pathetic.


----------



## Neon Knight

God said:


> Or if you kick and miss when it's RIGHT in front of you. xD It just looks and feels so pathetic.


Oh shit forgot about that one lol, yeah that sucks too. :happy:

I got one from this morning...

You know you're a Sensor when you go out for the first time in freezing rain this year, slip a hell of a lot and 4 out of 4 times (ish) you could have fallen and smashed your head but you somehow balance yourself perfectly and everything's kosher.


----------



## HoneyTrap

When people start talking about "good and bad" or "right and wrong", you always think "well...in REALITY, there is no good, bad, right, or wrong. Things just...ARE".

When the smallest little things bother you. And nobody else gets why because they never noticed that specific detail.

You HATE it when people trip and don't watch where the hell they're going. You're ALWAYS (well, almost) aware of your surroundings.

...or maybe I don't know what I'm talking about. :blushed:


----------



## Voici Claire

HoneyTrap said:


> When people start talking about "good and bad" or "right and wrong", you always think "well...in REALITY, there is no good, bad, right, or wrong. Things just...ARE".
> 
> When the smallest little things bother you. And nobody else gets why because they never noticed that specific detail.
> 
> You HATE it when people trip and don't watch where the hell they're going. You're ALWAYS (well, almost) aware of your surroundings.
> 
> ...or maybe I don't know what I'm talking about. :blushed:


when you don't know what she's talking about


----------



## The Exception

You can replicate the patterns in your carpet/wallpaper/floor tiles/etc. without having to cheat and take a peak.


----------



## Nomenclature

"You know what they say, if it doesn't kill you.......it just hurts really really really really really badly." ---My ESTP teacher. <3


----------



## Neon Knight

Nomenclature said:


> "You know what they say, if it doesn't kill you.......it just hurts really really really really really badly." ---My ESTP teacher. <3


...--My own head and experience.

You know you're a sensor when you know there's a risk of getting badly hurt but you STILL can't resist...then you need to be carted off on a stretcher and years later you laugh about it thinking it was still worth it.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Revy2Hand said:


> ...--My own head and experience.
> 
> You know you're a sensor when you know there's a risk of getting badly hurt but you STILL can't resist...then you need to be carted off on a stretcher and years later you laugh about it thinking it was still worth it.


I would never do this. I won't go skydiving or even get piercings for this very reason. I rarely do anything I know will hurt.


----------



## Linnifae

Nomenclature said:


> English teacher: What should every good writer include at the beginning of every paragraph?
> ISTJ student: An indent.
> 
> :crazy: Oooommmgg, there are so many extreme examples of Ns and Ss in that class.


I would like to hear about them :mellow:


----------



## Neon Knight

Unicorntopia said:


> I would never do this. I won't go skydiving or even get piercings for this very reason. I rarely do anything I know will hurt.


Skydiving and anything involving potential death are quite another matter lol, I won't either. Piercings, tattoos, well it's temporary pain and I can easily take apparently no matter how severe. It's duration that is key here for me.

You know you're a sensor when listening to music you love has given you literal eargasms.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Revy2Hand said:


> You know you're a sensor when listening to music you love has given you literal eargasms.


I get eargasms/musigasms ALL THE TIME. I actually will turn off the music if it is not doing that. :shocked:


----------



## Neon Knight

Unicorntopia said:


> I get eargasms/musigasms ALL THE TIME. I actually will turn off the music if it is not doing that. :shocked:


Yeah until recently I thought I was imagining things and didn't know what they were till I really thought of the word "eargasm", so it made perfect sense and now I know I'm not weird either lol. I don't get them all the time, but now I don't freak out when it does happen lol. Do you know if it seriously means you're just enjoying something so much it's physically manifesting itself in "weird" ways?


----------



## HoneyTrap

Revy2Hand said:


> You know you're a sensor when listening to music you love has given you literal eargasms.


I get those! Not very often but enough to make me realize it was an eargasm. I love when it happens. It's usually in the morning after I wake up...something about listening to music with a "fresh" ear.


----------



## Neon Knight

Well thanks for answering my next question in advance if it was indeed just a sensor thing. I imagined it wouldn't be but just any audiophile could.

You know you're a sensor when certain colours actually feel blinding and you have to look away even if you're the type who loves intense bright colours.


----------



## MrSmashem

Capsicum said:


> You know you're a sensor...
> 
> ... when you love this video:
> 
> YouTube - Retarded Running Horse
> 
> :crazy:


Yeah, I just about died when I watched this. 

I have some N friends who would see this and call me stupid or immature for laughing at it, but w/e. It's freakin' hilarious!


----------



## MrSmashem

While we're in the video posting business. I couldn't breathe for about a minute straight watching this. I'll post with and without sound. Without being first. The video with sound is edited, not the actual recording.

Without sound.





With sound. Better IMO.





And I quote, "Ahhh, forcefield...ughh."


----------



## Pyroscope

Whereas I just found the 'NOW WITH SOUND!' caption funny :crazy: 'Previously he was too drunk to form coherent noises. We are slowly working on him, coaxing out the gibberish until we can find the inner core of his issues. Perhaps he was molested by this pineapple he screams about occasionally, or maybe it's symbolic of a time he had to watch his entire platoon shrapnelled by a grenade?'


----------



## Neon Knight

Ok the horse thing I seriously don't find funny in the least. 

Drunk guy the first time (without sound) was amusing, the second time I watched (even with sound) wasn't nearly as funny with the visuals. Conclusion: I should have watched the sound one first. After a while all I could think of though is how if I was the clerk, I'd be thinking, "oh great another drunken fool I'm gonna have to clean up after...I hope he doesn't have a gun". Plus that they should rename the store "The Gravity Room".

PS. This is exactly why I prefer cannabis to alcohol.


----------



## 1987

There's a version of that drunk guy video with melancholic classical music in the background. It kills me dead every time. Just hearing the music cracks me up!


----------



## Neon Knight

I found this but not the one that's already posted.


----------



## Neon Knight

Was it this one by any chance?





EDIT: Actually I found it but the other one is good too:





Another good one


----------



## Napoleptic

SuPERNaUT said:


> Napoleptic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I sort of figure if I'm not wholly concentrated on something (and I'm capable of that to a scary degree, just not all the time) then the rest of my consciousness is going to go looking for stimulation. Better to have it gnaw on a bone than shred the couch.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have ADD by any chance or are you just able to naturally hyper-focus? I get that once in a while, if it's something worth concentrating on and possibly when have enough mind energy to do so (without excessive distractions also probably).
Click to expand...

Ah, what I meant by not being wholly concentrated on something is what happens only when I have very little interest in a subject. While that makes it more difficult, I can almost always focus when I want to. One interesting thing though is that I have been known to blow that capability out for a couple hours after I've been hyper-focused on something requiring a lot of attention to detail or keeping track of multiple threads of a complex problem, or if I have fifty things running through my brain at once or am particularly stressed about something. I've heard some people say they need to "clear their brain" after studying, and it's much like that - it's like my brain is a computer and I've been using so much processing power that the whole thing locks up and needs to be reset.

One Saturday not long after I discovered Myers-Briggs I sat down at the computer to read and thought vaguely, "I'm light-headed. Wonder what's causing it. Oh, it's 11 and I haven't had anything to eat yet." I fully intended to get up and get some food, but next thing I new it was 5 and I still hadn't so much as gone to the bathroom let alone made a meal. Oopsie. :blushed: If I harness my hyper-focus toward something important it can be a powerful tool, but it can just as often be an inconvenience.


----------



## Napoleptic

Oops, this would be an example of how iNtuitives can get easily sidetracked rabbiting off after another subject... :blushed: Now back to your regularly scheduled Sensor thread! :wink:


----------



## Neon Knight

Napoleptic said:


> Ah, what I meant by not being wholly concentrated on something is what happens only when I have very little interest in a subject. While that makes it more difficult, I can almost always focus when I want to. One interesting thing though is that I have been known to blow that capability out for a couple hours after I've been hyper-focused on something requiring a lot of attention to detail or keeping track of multiple threads of a complex problem, or if I have fifty things running through my brain at once or am particularly stressed about something. I've heard some people say they need to "clear their brain" after studying, and it's much like that - it's like my brain is a computer and I've been using so much processing power that the whole thing locks up and needs to be reset.
> 
> One Saturday not long after I discovered Myers-Briggs I sat down at the computer to read and thought vaguely, "I'm light-headed. Wonder what's causing it. Oh, it's 11 and I haven't had anything to eat yet." I fully intended to get up and get some food, but next thing I new it was 5 and I still hadn't so much as gone to the bathroom let alone made a meal. Oopsie. :blushed: If I harness my hyper-focus toward something important it can be a powerful tool, but it can just as often be an inconvenience.





Napoleptic said:


> Oops, this would be an example of how iNtuitives can get easily sidetracked rabbiting off after another subject... :blushed: Now back to your regularly scheduled Sensor thread! :wink:


That's not a big deal, I am like that too. If I'm not interested good luck keeping my attention, but I also have the distracted by important things on computer not to eat things too. A lot! I'm aware of my stomach rumbling, but I'm like "I have more important things to do, stfu!" when that doesn't work I take a snack to temporarily make it leave me alone while I carry on XD. 

Oh keeping track of threads on here is VERY difficult for me, I'm all over the place and I really want to get back to people and when I don't it's not cause I didn't want to, I'm just overloaded lol. 

I'd relax watching tv or listen to more music but focus directly on those things mostly to clear mine or slow it down at least.

I'll take it back on track (don't fall over now y'all!)

...you know you're a sensor when as a very young kid the thing that caused you to be interested in astronomy was how pretty all the planets, nebulae, etc. were and you were sooooo interested in visiting those places, but were quite sad realizing going to those places would mean certain death . (true story)


----------



## Pyroscope

SuPERNaUT said:


> Exactly! I dont' know why that is, but silence just internalizes me I guess and to stay focused on tasks and brain energized enough to do anything really, whether reading or chores. I't s one of those annoying extreme extravert things apparently as well for me. I don't think about the song, that makes me distracted (I know because when one I really likes comes on, I'll tune into it and can't concentrate on anything else lol), it's just the background noise that is of the sort I need like music (or even tv on with a show I won't be tempted to tune in to of course) that I need. Hmmm maybe this should also be in the extravert thread as well, but I was curious about the Sensor side of it.


Two of my (possibly only) intuitive friends have the TV on almost all the time at their house, despite the fact that they're not watching it. One of them is an INFJ too, so not an extrovert. They've said they like having something in the background which I find interesting because background stuff tends to be something I work 'despite' rather than 'with'.
I think your internalisation point is a good theory though :happy: I guess it keeps you attached to something on the outside which is the same place where whatever you're concentrating on is as well? Thinking too much about it probably internalises you again because of the way music affects us personally I guess?


----------



## mickey

Pyroscope said:


> Two of my (possibly only) intuitive friends have the TV on almost all the time at their house, despite the fact that they're not watching it. One of them is an INFJ too, so not an extrovert. They've said they like having something in the background which I find interesting because background stuff tends to be something I work 'despite' rather than 'with'.
> I think your internalisation point is a good theory though :happy: I guess it keeps you attached to something on the outside which is the same place where whatever you're concentrating on is as well? Thinking too much about it probably internalises you again because of the way music affects us personally I guess?



Hey. I have the TV on all the time but I know why I do it. I thought about it long enough to figure it out. I'm lonely but I don't want to have to deal with real people, so I play the sounds of people in the background all the time so I won't feel so alone. It's like cheating on your 'being human' parts. I can spend amazing amounts of time completely alone like this and hardly feel it. Familiar voices (I'd play the same movies over and over) + wild imagination= successful hermit with little effort.


----------



## mickey

rousse said:


> I know I'm a sensor because real life doesn't bore me.


Oh my god!!! Is my N responsible for that?!!! Curse you, N!!!! Curse you into the pits of hell!!!!!


----------



## OSKARR

If you ask "what are you doing?" instead of "how are you doing?"


----------



## mickey

rousse said:


> You know you're a sensor when all your problems in life could, in theory, be solved with money.


You're starting to make me wonder if I'm an intuitive at all.


----------



## mickey

tayla_lembo said:


> you know your a sensor when you would rather just do it with your hands than spend forever learning the theory :laughing:


I skip the theory whenever possible as I know most of it will be thrown out the window in practice.


----------



## mickey

OSKARR said:


> If you ask "what are you doing?" instead of "how are you doing?"


I also do this. Except my 'opening statement' is : "What's goin' on?"


----------



## mickey

Nomenclature said:


> "You know what they say, if it doesn't kill you.......it just hurts really really really really really badly." ---My ESTP teacher. <3


Wow. I say a variant of this: "Whatever doesn't kill you comes close."


----------



## mickey

How come I always test N? :wink:


----------



## RyRyMini

I _wish _my problems could be solved with money alone. But sadly, that couldn't be further from the truth. How is that a sensor trait anyway?


----------



## Neon Knight

...When even in the coldest of winter mornings, just being able to focus on the sparkly snow or the contrast of the black starry sky and the snow somehow makes it all better. Hell even the "dead" trees add to the contrast in a very pleasing way.


----------



## Lokkye

When your conversations with other people revolve around the following stated

Boobies, sports, beer, Lady GaGa, fashion, not looking good enough


----------



## Thalassa

rousse said:


> You know you're a sensor when all your problems in life could, in theory, be solved with money.


This is an interesting thing to say, because I've frequently thought this myself. If I had x amount of money it would be exceedingly easy to carry out plans and dreams I have. 

You don't think any intuitives think or feel this way?


----------



## RyRyMini

Lokkye said:


> When your conversations with other people revolve around the following stated
> 
> Boobies, sports, beer, Lady GaGa, fashion, not looking good enough


Hey! Good one!

... :|


----------



## yellowrose

When you get home from a walk and you realize you were not thinking about anything at all the whole time - just taking in the scenery.


----------



## Napoleptic

yellowrose said:


> When you get home from a walk and you realize you were not thinking about anything at all the whole time - just taking in the scenery.


You can do that?! I would pay good money for that ability. Sometimes I just want to yell STFU at my brain. :frustrating:


----------



## sts06

I find this thread and the intuitive one very confusing because I don't relate well to either thread. I read this one and go 'well that's not me, maybe I'm an N' then I go there and think 'nope, that's not me either'


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

sts06 said:


> I find this thread and the intuitive one very confusing because I don't relate well to either thread. I read this one and go 'well that's not me, maybe I'm an N' then I go there and think 'nope, that's not me either'


There is alot of stereotyping in both threads, although it seems there is less of a sense of what a sensor experiences than what an intuitive experiences I feel. I'm a really bad stereotyper as well, although alot of times I just do it to joke, but I do agree if you're looking for honest relatable sensor descriptions alot of these posts should be ignored. Especially if you see it posted by an N-typed person, although not always.


----------



## yellowrose

Napoleptic said:


> You can do that?! I would pay good money for that ability. Sometimes I just want to yell STFU at my brain. :frustrating:


Well, ok...obviously you would have to be thinking _a little_. But you would only be thinking "oh, look at that...wow, look at that...isn't that a pretty color of blue? Oh, look over there...watch out for that car...look at that over there...etc, etc" :laughing: I don't know - is that considered thinking?


----------



## sts06

NeedMoreKnowledge said:


> if you're looking for honest relatable sensor descriptions alot of these posts should be ignored. *Especially if you see it posted by an N-typed person*, although not always.


Heh, well I'd worked that one out already :tongue:

The thing is the Introvert, Feeling, Judging threads are all relatable for me even if they are a bit on the extreme side, but the S/N ones - both of them baffle me, even the people who are being relatively serious.


----------



## flyingrainbows

You know you're a Sensor when you're sitting in class and you hear people's conversation even when you're doing you're own work, and follows the thread of the conversation.
Or you hear someone sharpen their pencil during a test, the squeak of a chair, or someone cough, and you think: stop the noise-I can't concentrate!!


----------



## Valiums

fourtines said:


> This is an interesting thing to say, because I've frequently thought this myself. If I had x amount of money it would be exceedingly easy to carry out plans and dreams I have.
> 
> You don't think any intuitives think or feel this way?


Speaking Intuitively, yes. I would be very, very happy with a large sum of money; I could accomplish a lot, and the money would certainly ease that along.
The other problem, though, is time. A hundred years is not enough to even scratch at what I want to do.

Would Sensors have time to do what they want?

(Pardon my intrusion.)


----------



## wisefaery

i think i am an XSFP. i cant draw to save my life.


----------



## Neon Knight

yellowrose said:


> Well, ok...obviously you would have to be thinking _a little_. But you would only be thinking "oh, look at that...wow, look at that...isn't that a pretty color of blue? Oh, look over there...watch out for that car...look at that over there...etc, etc" :laughing: I don't know - is that considered thinking?


Not exactly the same thing, I know exactly what she is talking about and I'm no N, my N scores are terrible lol.



wisefaery said:


> i think i am an XSFP. i cant draw to save my life.


I'm more xSFP and I can draw, I just can't create anything of my own that's worth anything.



Valiums said:


> Speaking Intuitively, yes. I would be very, very happy with a large sum of money; I could accomplish a lot, and the money would certainly ease that along.
> The other problem, though, is time. A hundred years is not enough to even scratch at what I want to do.
> 
> Would Sensors have time to do what they want?


No intrusion :happy:

I think that a lot myself what I could do with lots of money and how SO much I could do if I did. Yeah not enough time is a bad thing. For me it's also energy, I'm not in the shape I used to be. My mind goes "Yes, yes, yes, yes,YES!!!" and my body is like "Uh...no I don't think so!"


----------



## Bunker Man

When you get mad that intuitives come into your thread to post things.


----------



## Bunker Man

*About what it's like to be a sensor, that is.


----------



## Unicorntopia

When your quick verbaly or physically.

When you don't have to retrace your thought process to remember what it was you were saying. If you do sometimes, your at least quick about it.


----------



## Lokkye

you notice something no one else does!


----------



## graciemullins

This is interesting


----------



## aLamour

rousse said:


> I know I'm a sensor because real life doesn't bore me.


Im jealous. I wish it were true of me...


----------



## Napoleptic

aLamour said:


> Im jealous. I wish it were true of me...


No freaking kidding.


----------



## MonieJ

When I get obsessed with details even with the smallest thing:tongue: 
we focus on the here and now


----------



## WickedQueen

Lokkye said:


> When your conversations with other people revolve around the following stated
> 
> Boobies, sports, beer, Lady GaGa, fashion, not looking good enough


*raise an eyebrow*

@_Lokkye_ , I truly feel offended by your post. Do you really think we're _that _shallow?

As far as I remember, I stopped visiting PerC's flash chat because the conversations there are too dull for my taste. And the chat room is full of Intuitors who talks about shallow things like their breakfast, lunch, dinner, video games, music, celebrities, sex, and their daily boring life.


----------



## CounterPoint

Lokkye said:


> When your conversations with other people revolve around the following stated
> 
> Boobies, sports, beer, Lady GaGa, fashion, not looking good enough


boobies are a universal topic not bound by N/S dichotomy.


----------



## Lokkye

@WickedQueen chill I was kidding


----------



## OSKARR

One of my closest friends this year happens to be an ESFP. He's turned out to be one of my favorite people. He'll be listening to me go on a rant at one moment, and then he'll be making some odd noise the next. He's quite awesome.


----------



## themartyparade

Napoleptic said:


> You can do that?! I would pay good money for that ability. Sometimes I just want to yell STFU at my brain. :frustrating:


That's how my mind works almost 24/7. It's the best thing about dominant Se.

So yeah, you know you're a sensor when your mind is almost always blank.

And when you do think; it's in pictures.


----------



## RyRyMini

themartyparade said:


> So yeah, you know you're a sensor when your mind is almost always blank.


 Is that even humanly possible? xD


----------



## themartyparade

RyRyMini said:


> Is that even humanly possible? xD


If not, then I guess I'm not human


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii

themartyparade said:


> That's how my mind works almost 24/7. It's the best thing about dominant Se.
> 
> So yeah, you know you're a sensor when your mind is almost always blank.
> 
> And when you do think; it's in pictures.


Holy hell that's sort of impressive. Unless I was meditating, I dont think I've ever had my mind completely blank


----------



## themartyparade

^ I don't know how to take in information or process it correctly if my mind is cluttered by a thousand thoughts all the time. They're just a distraction.


----------



## Leon_Kennedy88

When your "spidey senses" are tingling


----------



## aLamour

When an N asks "what if _____ had happened?" and you go, "IT DIDN'T HAPPEN SO I DON'T NEED TO KNOW. GAAHHH!!" That's a fight me and my S family members have all the time.


----------



## alionsroar

You undo a cardboard box to put it in the bin and decide to jump on it to make it extra flat. It doesn't flatten, but you jump on it again just for fun.


----------



## WickedQueen

themartyparade said:


> So yeah, you know you're a sensor when your mind is almost always blank.
> 
> And when you do think; it's in pictures.


My mind is never blank when I'm in conscious level, and it's rarely in pictures. I'm always think of multiple things in one time. People say I think too much, when really, it's just the way I am.


----------



## wandai

Blank mind is probably a difference between Se and Si. It looks like Se could have their mind blank whereas Si would still have several train of thoughts.


----------



## Adamantya

Tucken said:


> You know you're a sensor when you study the small discrepancies in the ceiling during a physics lecture.
> You know you're a sensor when you know the exact amount of lampposts on the street where you live. (Fyi. there are 35 to the minimart.)
> You know you're a sensor when you have the wind in your face and you think of nothing else.
> You know you're a sensor when you browse the NF forums.





firedell said:


> You know you're a sensor when you are distracted by shiny objects.
> You know you're a sensor when going any where without your MP3 player, means hell.
> You know you're a sensor when you are good at handy work.


I guess I must be an INFJ with pretty strong S then, because all of these apply to me! Although I only use my mp3 player for a few days in a row, and then take a few weeks/months off, because after a while it gets annoying to have constant noise in your ears.


----------



## themartyparade

Adamantya said:


> I guess I must be an INFJ with pretty strong S then, because all of these apply to me! Although I only use my mp3 player for a few days in a row, and then take a few weeks/months off, because after a while it gets annoying to have constant noise in your ears.


The things you quoted though are quite general and don't apply only to sensors. I can imagine lots of intuitive's who're quite good at handy work and since almost everyone has headphones in their ears nowadays, I don't think that's a type related thing either.


----------



## Simo

I don't know about you, but I know you are a sensor when despite your high IQ (even higher than mine), I still regard you as a dummy. 

I am pretty sure you have similar ideas about the Ns. For instance, you think one who studies philosophy or sociology does so because she wasn't smart enough to get into business or med school!

----------------------
When an N talks about the implicit racism or sexism in a movie and you say, no, "that's just a movie"!!! (I want to punch you on the face at that moment!)


----------



## Simo

When you travel, you gather bunch of accurate but useless info about the names of places you visited, the population of the city/country, their products/industry, etc...but unlike an N you do nothing with them. The N type may gather less accurate info, but glues them together and compares them with other cities/country s/he has visited, and comes up with some theories.


----------



## Fizz

Simo said:


> I don't know about you, but I know you are a sensor when despite your high IQ (even higher than mine), I still regard you as a dummy.
> 
> I am pretty sure you have similar ideas about the Ns. For instance, you think one who studies philosophy or sociology does so because she wasn't smart enough to get into business or med school!


First of all, no one should give a shit about IQ. It's flawed.

Second of all, Ns aren't the only people who study philosophy or sociology. Your typist bullshit isn't welcome.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Simo said:


> I am pretty sure you have similar ideas about the Ns. For instance, you think one who studies philosophy or sociology does so because she wasn't smart enough to get into business or med school!



Actually, I know an N who thinks like THAT. He's an INTJ who studied chemical engineering, and he and his group of fellow chem-engers (many of whom I suspect are also Ns) are forever disparaging anyone who takes social sciences or any liberal arts, saying that they're 'dumb', making negative sweeping generalizations (basically what you're doing now), and they're 'wasting' their time and money and are just in uni just for the sake of going to uni. etc. It's like a sport for them, seeing how often they did it, and they loved to do it in front of me too (I was a liberal arts major). It's really hard to sit there and listen and not squirm when they are in their rant mode.

A lot of the time it's not even about what major you did. I dated an ISTP who studied History who went on to become an IT manager and his housemate, a Physics graduate, became a bank teller who later joined my ex's company and worked under him, in the same job. So...yeah.



> When you travel, you gather bunch of accurate but useless info about the names of places you visited, the population of the city/country, their products/industry, etc...but unlike an N you do nothing with them. The N type may gather less accurate info, but glues them together and compares them with other cities/country s/he has visited, and comes up with some theories.


Ooh, er. Troll much?


----------



## amon91

Fizz said:


> First of all, no one should give a shit about IQ. It's flawed.
> 
> Second of all, Ns aren't the only people who study philosophy or sociology. Your typist bullshit isn't welcome.


Indeed. Trust me, I went to the philosophy department at a local college a while back and let me tell you, most of those people seemed anything but iNtuitive to me. Sensors and iNtuitives are everywhere, and a personality type can't be defined by one's career alone.

Furthermore, I wouldn't like to become a philosopher in a million years. I know ENTJs are probably the most practical iNtuitives around, but I feel one's potential can be put to much better use in other fields. N vs S is about perspective and how each type sees the world, and while that might dictate some preferences, that isn't necessarily the case.


----------



## StandingTiger

aLamour said:


> When an N asks "what if _____ had happened?" and you go, "IT DIDN'T HAPPEN SO I DON'T NEED TO KNOW. GAAHHH!!"


Well, my SO and I both lead with Ne (ENTP & ENFP, respectively), and it drives him nuts that I frequently ask him those questions. He refuses to ever actually answer any of them. It's likely because I do it so often, but it's difficult to control.


----------



## themartyparade

When "what if" and "why" are your two most hated questions.

There's no "what if this happens", either it happens or it doesn't and you'll find out once it's there.
"Buhuhuu, why did this happen?" or "I wonder what this means?" hablablablabla. Things happen 'cause they happen, no reasons, no strange hidden meanings. They happen and you deal with it, end of.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

You know you're a sensor when you like to do things with your hands.
You know you're a sensor when you come home from a cruise and talk about all the conversations, meals, and activities you experienced in vivid detail (happened to me. My aunt came back from the Caribbean and talked about shrimp puffs for 3 hours.)


----------



## aLamour

themartyparade said:


> When "what if" and "why" are your two most hated questions.
> 
> There's no "what if this happens", either it happens or it doesn't and you'll find out once it's there.
> "Buhuhuu, why did this happen?" or "I wonder what this means?" hablablablabla. Things happen 'cause they happen, no reasons, no strange hidden meanings. They happen and you deal with it, end of.


Oh my God, I've gotta get out of this thread. Every effect has a cause, and in order to deal with what happened in the most efficient way, you need to know what caused it to happen. Why is the most important question of all!! Gahh! Alright, I'm off. Disregard my frustrations.


----------



## StandingTiger

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> You know you're a sensor when you like to do things with your hands.


That's dirty.


----------



## chaeriean

when you keep waiting for people to arrive at their point, and then they say things like, "oh - that was the point" or "there was no point"

..................


----------



## Fizz

Simo said:


> First of all, I was not saying that there is a correlation between IQ and type, that's precisely why I said "despite your high IQ..." which means, regardless of your IQ. *In simpler terms, even a conventionally smart S person doesn't look smart to me. (that's exactly why I find Ss dumb! You guys don't get the point!) *
> 
> Second, I didn't mean only Ns study these subjects. I meant many Ss don't value these subjects as much. In other words, they don't appreciate the intelligence required in these fields.


That's still typism. You're calling the entire Sensor population dumb.


----------



## Unicorntopia

chaeriean said:


> when you keep waiting for people to arrive at their point, and then they say things like, "oh - that was the point" or "there was no point"
> 
> ...............


Lol , I get that way too!


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

^
There are some really intelligent sensors on this board, I can't even tell the difference from them and the intelligent intuitive posters. It keeps me grounded with my S prejudice, I do have it but I'm working on ridding myself of it.


----------



## Fizz

NeedMoreKnowledge said:


> ^
> There are some really intelligent sensors on this board, I can't even tell the difference from them and the intelligent intuitive posters. It keeps me grounded with my S prejudice, I do have it but I'm working on ridding myself of it.


To me, the prejudice and typism seems like an insecurity that some people have. They want to believe that they're better than someone else and use functions as a way. MBTI is more about self improvement and finding out your own weaknesses. Not to make someone feel good about themselves or to use as a way to attack others.

I think it's incredibly close-minded to think that S or even N is superior to the other. It's really not that hard to see the strong points that both have to offer. Maybe that's more obvious to me, but I just think it's silly when others don't try.


----------



## Darner

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> You know you're a sensor when you like to do things with your hands.



This, and literally. When all you do in the virtual environment, you would enjoy much more doing with real stuff. (I was doing a jigsaw puzzle online today and all I kept thinking while doing all that mouse-pulling-and-clicking was "I want real pieces!!")


----------



## AtheistJesus

.... you can't make any intuitive leaps?


----------



## Fizz

AtheistJesus said:


> .... you can't make any intuitive leaps?


What do you mean by that?


----------



## Napoleptic

NeedMoreKnowledge said:


> ^
> There are some really intelligent sensors on this board, I can't even tell the difference from them and the intelligent intuitive posters. It keeps me grounded with my S prejudice, I do have it but I'm working on ridding myself of it.


Same here.

If you think S stands for superficial or stupid or shallow or sheeple, spend some time interacting with the Ss on this forum and you'll quickly see that's simply not the case. Heck, spend some time with the Ns - I've seen plenty iNtuitives post some pretty dumb stuff, myself included. :blushed:


----------



## Wendixy

I guess we are too down to earth for some of the Ns :crying:



Kayness said:


> Actually, I know an N who thinks like THAT. He's an INTJ who studied chemical engineering, and he and his group of fellow chem-engers (many of whom I suspect are also Ns) are forever disparaging anyone who takes social sciences or any liberal arts, saying that they're 'dumb', making negative sweeping generalizations (basically what you're doing now), and they're 'wasting' their time and money and are just in uni just for the sake of going to uni. etc. It's like a sport for them, seeing how often they did it, and they loved to do it in front of me too (I was a liberal arts major). It's really hard to sit there and listen and not squirm when they are in their rant mode.


THIS DRIVES ME MAD!

I wanted to go for liberal arts because that's where I shine, but my mother said it's for retarded people... so now I'm majoring in pharmacy just for her, and "act" smart :dry:.


----------



## LotusBlossom

All the iNtuition in the world won't be of much use when a hungry bear sneaks up behind you and you are so busy living inside your head and don't even notice it.

Granted, that's unlikely to happen to most people, but there are times when keen awareness of the surrounding and fast reflexes makes a difference between, well, I wouldn't just say 'life and death' but a lot of other things. Perhaps, say, victory and defeat?

This is what put me off joining this forum for so long even though I'm really keen on joining the discussion about personality types with other members on this board - there seems to be a massive anti-sensor sentiment around here. Sensor bashing almost seems like a sport for the some of the Ns here. I'm surprised that so far I haven't seen any Sensors say anything disparaging towards iNtuition. 

I'm also surprised that Ns, the 'smart' ones (I'm specifically directing this at the Sensor-bashing ones, the rest, don't worry) simply cannot seem to see that both Sensors and iNtuitives are strong where the other is weak, and together they(we?) make up a whole that is greater than the sum of its parts.


----------



## HarpFluffy

Kayness said:


> All the iNtuition in the world won't be of much use when a hungry bear sneaks up behind you and you are so busy living inside your head and don't even notice it.
> 
> Granted, that's unlikely to happen to most people, but there are times when keen awareness of the surrounding and fast reflexes makes a difference between, well, I wouldn't just say 'life and death' but a lot of other things. Perhaps, say, victory and defeat?
> 
> This is what put me off joining this forum for so long even though I'm really keen on joining the discussion about personality types with other members on this board - there seems to be a massive anti-sensor sentiment around here. Sensor bashing almost seems like a sport for the some of the Ns here. I'm surprised that so far I haven't seen any Sensors say anything disparaging towards iNtuition.
> 
> I'm also surprised that Ns, the 'smart' ones (I'm specifically directing this at the Sensor-bashing ones, the rest, don't worry) simply cannot seem to see that both Sensors and iNtuitives are strong where the other is weak, and together they(we?) make up a whole that is greater than the sum of its parts.


I'm glad we're talking about this, because Ss tend to talk more about what they can do than who they are, which makes it difficult for me to understand how they think. I for one would never bash a sensor, unless you consider expressing my honest feelings and questions as bashing.

S types are not enough for me. If everyone in the world was an S (sometimes it seems like it because they outnumber us 3 to 1) I would remain unfulfilled intellectually and emotionally. Sensors, contrastingly, view me as _too much_, too intense, "I can't handle this," "I don't want to talk about this any more," "Okaaaayyyy. . . ." You get the idea.

About your hungry bear example, I might be too lost in thought to notice it. But I can assure you, once I _do_ notice the bear, I will shift into "S mode." And that's the real problem I have with Ss. It seems like I can easily become a sensor to deal with practical problems, but they seem too basic or even shallow to connect with me on a meaningful level. The part of their thinking I don't understand is how they can live like that and not want more out of life.

If you develop intuitive ability but prefer sensing, I'm fine with that. It's when you always seem so preoccupied with the simple and obvious (which you may call real and practical) that you open yourselves up to charges of being unintellectual.


----------



## Fizz

Simo said:


> And for the last time, the whole typology thing is typism by definition. It's over generalization from A to Z. Now go cry to the mod again that I "over generalized" or was rude to you, then grow up and face it that people have opinions on their own and not everyone likes you; after that you may begin to appreciate it when people say it in your face what they think of you.


And then you resorted to bullying. I don't need things repeated, I need things *clarified*. See, the problem isn't that Sensors don't understand what you're saying the first time around. When you basically mumble an answer and expect people to get what you're saying, we're not going to pick it up. It could be interpreted in a multitude of ways. You make the assumption that people are on your level. That's one-track mindset. 

And telling me to grow up? You're the one that's trolling.


----------



## SyndiCat

HarpFluffy said:


> I'm glad we're talking about this, because Ss tend to talk more about what they can do than who they are, which makes it difficult for me to understand how they think. I for one would never bash a sensor, unless you consider expressing my honest feelings and questions as bashing.
> 
> S types are not enough for me. If everyone in the world was an S (sometimes it seems like it because they outnumber us 3 to 1) I would remain unfulfilled intellectually and emotionally. Sensors, contrastingly, view me as _too much_, too intense, "I can't handle this," "I don't want to talk about this any more," "Okaaaayyyy. . . ." You get the idea.
> 
> About your hungry bear example, I might be too lost in thought to notice it. But I can assure you, once I _do_ notice the bear, I will shift into "S mode." And that's the real problem I have with Ss. It seems like I can easily become a sensor to deal with practical problems, but they seem too basic or even shallow to connect with me on a meaningful level. The part of their thinking I don't understand is how they can live like that and not want more out of life.
> 
> If you develop intuitive ability but prefer sensing, I'm fine with that. It's when you always seem so preoccupied with the simple and obvious (which you may call real and practical) that you open yourselves up to charges of being unintellectual.


It's always funny to watch ITJ's work in Pi-*Fi* mode with no prior knowledge on the subject they're using. Don't worry, in about two-three years, you'll get what I mean.


----------



## chaeriean

this is half responding to quote, half _RAGE_. some of it applies to everybody, some of it applies directly to the quote. guess you'll have to use that intuitive intelligence of yours to figure it out.



> S types are not enough for me. If everyone in the world was an S (sometimes it seems like it because they outnumber us 3 to 1) I would remain unfulfilled intellectually and emotionally. Sensors, contrastingly, view me as too much, too intense, "I can't handle this," "I don't want to talk about this any more," "Okaaaayyyy. . . ." You get the idea.


have you ever considered the possibility that you are just surrounded by idiots? or that you see someone stupid or vapid and automatically attach "sensor" to them because they're so "retarded" or whatever? you can take any member on this board and look through their posts and find something stupid they've said. sure. but i challenge you to read through the entirety of someone like @WickedQueen's posts or @Wake's posts or @Trigun64's posts or @near's posts or teddy's posts or hell, even my posts - and then tell me yeah those people are just stupid, they're not worth the time, they don't think about anything "deep", they aren't "intellectual". no offense but dude, seriously, grow up. not every person you know in real life is going to be the same as every sensor in the world. i know a lot of idiots in real life, too, and some of them are sensors and some of them are intuitives. idiocy goes _across the board_, i'm afraid. suck it up, princess.



> About your hungry bear example, I might be too lost in thought to notice it. But I can assure you, once I do notice the bear, I will shift into "S mode." And that's the real problem I have with Ss. It seems like I can easily become a sensor to deal with practical problems, but they seem too basic or even shallow to connect with me on a meaningful level. The part of their thinking I don't understand is how they can live like that and not want more out of life.
> 
> If you develop intuitive ability but prefer sensing, I'm fine with that. It's when you always seem so preoccupied with the simple and obvious (which you may call real and practical) that you open yourselves up to charges of being unintellectual.


really? and what the hell is "intuitive ability"? oh, do you mean _intelligence_? oh, OKAY. :| ffs. for goddamn real. we don't come into the intuitive boards and go "YOU KNOW YOU'RE AN INTUITIVE WHEN YOU DON'T TALK ABOUT ANYTHING IMPORTANT AND YOU GO ON AND ON ABOUT BULLSHIT AND YOU TAKE FIVE HOURS TO MAKE A CONCRETE POINT AND YOU CAN'T ARGUE FOR SHIT BECAUSE YOUR POINTS RUN INTO EACHOTHER AND YOU CAN'T ACTUALLY MAKE A PROPER SENTENCE AND THINKING ABOUT SOMETHING 'VAPID' LIKE GARDENING IS A HELL OF A LOT MORE APPLICABLE THAN RAMBLING ABOUT YOUR WHINY EMO FAIRLYAND." fucking seriously. have we _ever_ done that? no, we haven't. 

i've had enough of this shit. we put up with a hell of a lot here because the intuitives who think we're morons are taking it out _ON US_, because _THE DICKS THEY KNOW IN REAL LIFE ARE STUPID_. the dicks, who, i might add - are probably not all sensors. guess what. not every sensor is the same as every other sensor. not every intuitive is the same as other intuitives. this board is for SENSORS, TO TALK ABOUT SENSORS. this isn't a board for intuitives to come and fucking whine at us about how oppressed they are by the stupid morons they know in real life.

have you ever thought that maybe a sensor doesn't want to have a meaningful connection with you because you're treating them like shit and categorizing them as morons in your own head? because i really don't see the need to talk to you myself. guess i'm not deep enough.


----------



## SyndiCat

chaeriean said:


> really? and what the hell is "intuitive ability"? oh, do you mean _intelligence_?


Marry me.?


----------



## Fizz

chaeriean said:


> i've had enough of this shit. we put up with a hell of a lot here because the intuitives who think we're morons are taking it out _ON US_, because _THE DICKS THEY KNOW IN REAL LIFE ARE STUPID_. *the dicks, who, i might add - are probably not all sensors. guess what. not every sensor is the same as every other sensor. not every intuitive is the same as other intuitives. this board is for SENSORS, TO TALK ABOUT SENSORS. this isn't a board for intuitives to come and fucking whine at us about how oppressed they are by the stupid morons they know in real life.*


In case anyone is colorblind I made it red. Please take it to heart.



chaeriean said:


> have you ever thought that maybe a sensor doesn't want to have a meaningful connection with you because you're treating them like shit and categorizing them as morons in your own head? because i really don't see the need to talk to you myself. guess i'm not deep enough.


I totally agree. Honestly, I don't want to have conversation with some schmucks who think they're better than me because of a function that I am not strong in BUT THAT I STILL HAVE. I'm Sensor but that doesn't mean I use it 100% OF THE FUCKING TIME. And just because someone is iNtuitive doesn't mean they're using that 100% OF THE FUCKING TIME. Don't forget about specifics, and cognitive functions, not just N or S but Ni and Si, Se and Ne.


----------



## Fizz

HarpFluffy said:


> I'm prejudiced against Ss. I've really had to try hard to see the value in them. A few times I tested S and it scared me so much that I kept testing until I scored a solid N.


Did you try to edit this little nugget out? Seems like you're a closeted Sensor.


----------



## Wendixy

I really love how some Ns come here to express their "honest" opinions about sensors... Sensors, on the other hand, don't go to the N thread to make their "honest" opinions. Really? You know you are talking about more than half of the entire population here. Do you know every single one of them? If you don't, then stop judging them based on "Sensing." 

If you are going to say sensors are dumb in general, then you really don't see a bigger picture...

Without sensors, this world would be a crap hole. We need all types in this society, dammit.


----------



## caramel_choctop

Antithesis said:


> To learn (read: cram) for an exam I sort of do it like that. If, say, I had to learn a case study, I would start by writing it out. I would then, stage by stage, cut my notes down, until I could write 5 words and remember the whole thing perfectly. Got me full marks on my Philosophy exam even though I didn't entirely know what they were on about or why on earth anyone would care. I got bored of Philosophy really quickly - I found the theories interesting until I realised quite how pointless they really were.


Actually, I've never thought of that. I doubt this is a type thing, but I can't deal with complex notes, because the messier/more complex my notes are, the more stressed and overwhelmed I get.
Reminds me of Einstein: “If you can't explain it simply, you don't understand it well enough”. - from thinkexist.com, because I can't post links yet. >.<


----------



## LotusBlossom

Fizz said:


> Did you try to edit this little nugget out? Seems like you're a closeted Sensor.



yeah, tell me about it. *facepalm*

and I would totally propose to *chaeriean if Syndicat hadn't beaten me to it already >_>
*


----------



## SyndiCat

She's already married.


----------



## chaeriean




----------



## HarpFluffy

chaeriean said:


> really? and what the hell is "intuitive ability"? oh, do you mean _intelligence_? oh, OKAY. :| ffs. for goddamn real. we don't come into the intuitive boards and go "YOU KNOW YOU'RE AN INTUITIVE WHEN YOU DON'T TALK ABOUT ANYTHING IMPORTANT AND YOU GO ON AND ON ABOUT BULLSHIT AND YOU TAKE FIVE HOURS TO MAKE A CONCRETE POINT AND YOU CAN'T ARGUE FOR SHIT BECAUSE YOUR POINTS RUN INTO EACHOTHER AND YOU CAN'T ACTUALLY MAKE A PROPER SENTENCE AND THINKING ABOUT SOMETHING 'VAPID' LIKE GARDENING IS A HELL OF A LOT MORE APPLICABLE THAN RAMBLING ABOUT YOUR WHINY EMO FAIRLYAND." fucking seriously. have we _ever_ done that? no, we haven't.
> 
> i've had enough of this shit. we put up with a hell of a lot here because the intuitives who think we're morons are taking it out _ON US_, because _THE DICKS THEY KNOW IN REAL LIFE ARE STUPID_. the dicks, who, i might add - are probably not all sensors. guess what. not every sensor is the same as every other sensor. not every intuitive is the same as other intuitives. this board is for SENSORS, TO TALK ABOUT SENSORS. this isn't a board for intuitives to come and fucking whine at us about how oppressed they are by the stupid morons they know in real life.


Wow! I've wondered why people don't talk more about these issues on PC. I had no idea they were so flammable!

I was expecting answers along the lines of "We use our intelligence to react and deal with the immediate environment" or "We use intuition when talking with N types, but we prefer to actually experience life rather than think about it."

Of course there are a lot of intelligent sensors. I don't think you really understand what I'm saying. This is why a lot of racial issues haven't been dealt with, because they are so flammable that actually dealing with them would be more destructive than not dealing with them. And I actually agree with that on racial issues. But issues of _type_? That's not even a protected class, to use a legal term.


----------



## HarpFluffy

Fizz said:


> Did you try to edit this little nugget out? Seems like you're a closeted Sensor.


LOL Preserve it in quotations before I have the chance!!


----------



## chaeriean

> And I actually agree with that on racial issues. But issues of type? That's not even a protected class, to use a legal term.


oic, so you only make sure to curb your discriminatory marks if people are _legally protected_.....how very noble of you!

tbh, i think it makes it that much worse if you don't see type as anything important - because it means that you will use any means necessary to justify what must be a natural propensity toward discrimination and hatred. "haha look at this, now i can use _this_ to back up my cynicism! all right!"



> I was expecting answers along the lines of "We use our intelligence to react and deal with the immediate environment" or "We use intuition when talking with N types, but we prefer to actually experience life rather than think about it."


how bout this? "we use intelligence when we are being _intelligent_, we use our intuitive abilities _because we are human beings_"?



> Of course there are a lot of intelligent sensors. I don't think you really understand what I'm saying. This is why a lot of racial issues haven't been dealt with, because they are so flammable that actually dealing with them would be more destructive than not dealing with them.


by the way, just thought i'd come back and add a bit more to this: what the hell _is_ this anyway? we can't deal with racial discrimination because it's "more destructive than not dealing with it"? what rock do you live under? furthermore, how in the heck is this even related in the slightest to anything we're talking about?


----------



## LotusBlossom

So I see that whatever Treebob's shared with you has gone right into one figurative ear and immediately out the other. 


OH WELL :|


----------



## WickedQueen

HarpFluffy said:


> Wow! I've wondered why people don't talk more about these issues on PC. I had no idea they were so flammable!
> 
> I was expecting answers along the lines of "We use our intelligence to react and deal with the immediate environment" or "We use intuition when talking with N types, but we prefer to actually experience life rather than think about it."
> 
> Of course there are a lot of intelligent sensors. I don't think you really understand what I'm saying. This is why a lot of racial issues haven't been dealt with, because they are so flammable that actually dealing with them would be more destructive than not dealing with them. And I actually agree with that on racial issues. But issues of _type_? That's not even a protected class, to use a legal term.


It seems that you jump from elementary school to university. Although it's quite admirable, you missed some important information that you can only get in high school. There are missing informations here, that other people have acknowledge, but you haven't.

Since I'm a narcissist, I suggest you to step back and start again from MY posts:
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-typist-comments-makes-your-eyes-rolls-2.html
 
http://personalitycafe.com/articles/48813-si-te-fe-vs-ni-te-fe-wickedqueens-mbti-theory.html

You can come back again to this thread after you read those and have more understanding about functions.
If, after reading those posts, you decided to come back to this thread, remember one thing: you're gonna have to face me.

FYI, I do not tolerate stupidity. And I would LOVE to attack stupid people who have not realize how stupid they are. So watch your words.


----------



## Pyroscope

HarpFluffy said:


> Wow! I've wondered why people don't talk more about these issues on PC. I had no idea they were so flammable!
> 
> I was expecting answers along the lines of "We use our intelligence to react and deal with the immediate environment" or "We use intuition when talking with N types, but we prefer to actually experience life rather than think about it."
> 
> Of course there are a lot of intelligent sensors. I don't think you really understand what I'm saying. This is why a lot of racial issues haven't been dealt with, because they are so flammable that actually dealing with them would be more destructive than not dealing with them. And I actually agree with that on racial issues. But issues of _type_? That's not even a protected class, to use a legal term.


 Actually it gets talked about too much... It's a sensitive topic for a lot of sensors here because some people (and there is no way all the people on this board who complain about 'sensors' in their life are all bona-fide intuitives themselves) go around insulting them because they're insecure about themselves or they've had bad experiences with people in real life and decide to label those people 'sensors', regardless of whether they really are.

Issues of type do matter if people feel like you're undermining them, which it's not hard to see why they feel you're doing that. If you tell people they 'only see the simple and obvious' I'm not sure why you don't understand how that could offend them..? If you consider yourself intelligent then surely you understand that it's not a nice thing to be called 'simple'?

As for your point on expected answers, if people give you a different answer than you expect that may just mean you have the opportunity to learn something you didn't know before :happy:


----------



## amon91

Pyroscope said:


> If you consider yourself intelligent then surely you understand that it's not a nice thing to be called 'simple'?


Personally I'd rather have it told straight to my face, and talk things over, but that's a whole other discussion for a whole other day.

I don't bash Sensors, and I think there are many misconceptions about them. You can be an iNtuitive and still act like a shallow narrow-headed arrogant jackass.

S vs N might be one of the hardest lines to draw. You don't exactly know what iNtuition is unless you have it, or vice-versa.


----------



## AtheistJesus

Look, can't we just agree that Sensors will never really understand Intuitives and intuitives will... actually, we can understand sensors. The only problem is that sensors (MOST) will not take the time to understand intuitives because sensors outnumber intuitives 3-1. So, therefore MOST sensors will never really understand intuitives. How do we understand sensors? We actually use our intuition lol. Think about it. And no, not ALL sensors are stu[id, only most of them.....like......chaeriean for starters.


----------



## chaeriean

how big and bold of you. > care to back that up, or are you just going to throw around ad hominem attacks? maybe not ad hominem, because that implies you are actually attempting to use logic in the first place. ho hum.


----------



## DJArendee

Intelligence is relative to which part of the brain we're talking about. Are intuitives more intelligent than sensors? Only when it comes to seeing the big picture.

Intuitives don't see details as well as sensors, and sensors don't see the big picture as well as intuitives.

If anything, everyone in myers briggs should have learned by now that everyone in the world is wrong. Everyone is equally wrong. Am I less intelligent because I imbue individual logic and ignore societal logic? An ESTJ would think so and view me as obstinate. And I would think an ESTJ was unintelligent because they can't see how the system actually works because they're too concerned with what society would think. (Te vs Ti). My ENFP has no concept of sensory details and seemingly drifts through life as if she were a ghost (by the sounds of it). To me I feel as though she's missing out on life. Yet she feels I'm missing out on life because people are merely unpredictable moving parts of the environment to me. We're all equally wrong, and if anyone is a typist, they're even more wrong.

@athiestjesus... you need to learn the functions before you state that things are one sided. I can use intuition enough to tell when someone is giving me a filibuster and I don't need to pay attention to the details of what they're saying. Plus, who said intuitives are outnumbered 3 to 1? Where is this info coming from? Last I heard INFJ's were super rare, but in truth they're just grossly mistyped.


----------



## AtheistJesus

erm, no intelligence used, only past experiances..... you know EXPERIANCE!!! a sensor thing


----------



## chaeriean

*experiance*, huh? well, now i might as well just walk out with my tail between my legs. that was the most convincing thing i've ever read.


----------



## AtheistJesus

my experiance with sensors... yes


----------



## chaeriean

oh, so _your past experience_ with sensors? you mean...you formulated an opinion based on your past experiences? ...like...._*SENSORS DO*_?!?!!?!? 

hmph.

probably not an intp. probably istp. ~*~*


----------



## AtheistJesus

Nope, actually i score a hundred percent on the intuitive part of the test, lol


----------



## AtheistJesus

and i use it A LOT!!!! lol. btw sry for attacking u personally, that was unwaranted


----------



## LotusBlossom

you having fun there, AtheistJesus?


----------



## chaeriean




----------



## AtheistJesus

=') *hugs back*


----------



## DJArendee

Put up an argument based on the functions and I might be inclined to listen.


----------



## DJArendee

Also, intuitors require just as much experience. The only difference is they don't realize that their "creative genius" is only a collage of jumbled experiences.


----------



## AtheistJesus

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## AtheistJesus

erm, are you suggesting that all intuition is is a bunch of jumbled experiances?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ok, kiddo. Play time is over.
Come up with a coherent argument or stop wasting space.


----------



## chaeriean

every piece of information that you take in is based on experience. the only way your intuition knows how to work is by experience. the information you actually intuit is based on the reality around you which is experiential. ni cannot exist without se, ne cannot exist without si. you would have no information at all and you would just be generating pure nonsense that isn't applicable to reality. you would basically be completely insane.


----------



## AtheistJesus

argument for what specifically?


----------



## AtheistJesus

hmm, actually char, intuition is just the ability to connect things together without needing every little detail. Intuitives make connections, as do sensors, the only difference is that intuitives can skip around a few little details and skip right to the idea. They both have their pros and cons. That's why sensors who hear intuitives tend to be lost, not because we're smarter, but because we made the connection long before you did. One of the cons of being an intuitive is missing something important


----------



## DJArendee

Introverted intuition is a storehouse of patterns called upon when Se pulls in the details. It stores simple facts after recognizing patterns. Take two legos, put them together, then put them in a bucket. That's Ni. Se looks through that bucket and says "this looks useable" Introverted sensing stores individual facts. it is the bucket of unassembled legos. Extraverted intuition grabs all those stored facts and makes something new.

Yes, intuition is jumbled facts. INTP's go through logic loops when they lack new experiences to add to their thought process. So do ISTP's, but we have to be really bored to be sitting around unstimulated creating logic loops.


----------



## chaeriean

> hmm, actually char, intuition is just the ability to connect things together without needing every little detail.


yeah but to get _the things_ you need outside experience. in order to connect things together in a meaningful and relevant way, you have to apply them to something outside of yourself. you have to get those things to connect from a place outside of yourself. you can invision and imagine totally new concepts with ni, but those concepts are worthless if they aren't applied outwardly or they don't influence outward actions or words or behavior. a thought is only as relevant as how it is applied.


----------



## AtheistJesus

I'a Ne guys


----------



## AtheistJesus

and yes i get what you mean char


----------



## AtheistJesus

obviously you need outside sensory experiance, however, that doesnt change the definition of Intuition


----------



## Darner

PLEASE start writing experi*e*nce correctly, otherwise I cannot take you seriously.

Apart from that ... is it just me or the thread became retarded since the Ns started to interfere?


----------



## Fizz

Darner said:


> PLEASE start writing experi*e*nce correctly, otherwise I cannot take you seriously.
> 
> *Apart from that ... is it just me or the thread became retarded since the Ns started to interfere?*


The typist Ns, I don't want to generalize LIKE THE FUCKING TYPISTS DO. That caps lock wasn't at you, it was at the typists that are playing with themselves while thinking about how "superior" they are.


----------



## Fizz

@AtheistJesus You aren't contributing _anything_ here, you're semi having a conversation with yourself and replying indirectly to one of the posters here. 

And Ns don't pick up stuff faster than Ss. Some _believe_ they do. I pick up things faster than some of my iNtuitive friends, and I'll be damned, I'm a mother-lovin' Sensor.


----------



## chaeriean

> obviously you need outside sensory experiance, however, that doesnt change the definition of Intuition


no, but you're saying that because sensors rely on experience, we're less intelligent. everybody relies on experience. experience is the culmination of outside information. you seem to be under the impression that sensors _only_ rely on sensory experience. we don't. that would make us computers that spit back out information. every human being has the intuitive element in them, just like every human being has the ability to sense and rely on their outside environment. in order to connect things together and draw conclusions everybody needs their intuitive functions. in order to process and understand the intangible you need an intuitive function. i'm an isfj, so i use ne as well, it's why our type (intp/isfj) is basically each half of one another. you use your inferior function at the same time as you use your dominant function, because you cannot function _without your inferior_. meaning that if i didn't have ne at the end of my cognitive function chain, i wouldn't be able to do any generating whatsoever, i would just spit out information like a fax machine. i have si-fe-ti-ne, you have ti-ne-si-fe. same thing, different order.


----------



## StandingTiger

...you see intuitors in real life as "weird".

I've especially noticed this in sensors who've never heard of the MBTI.


----------



## AtheistJesus

I never said you guys were as a whole less intelligent, just most of you, lol. I was only kidding, and most if not all of the sensors i meet irl are dumbasses. I realize type has no correlation to intelligence, at least I don't think it does......


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge

Any intuitive who whole heartedly believes that intuitives are somehow superior sensors are filling in the blanks with their egos rather than useful knowledge.


----------



## WickedQueen

hmwith said:


> ...you see intuitors in real life as "weird".
> 
> I've especially noticed this in sensors who've never heard of the MBTI.


My friends, both Ns and Ss, including my ENFP sister, call me "weird" or "freak" all the times. In fact, my N friends are the most normal people compare with my S friends.




AtheistJesus said:


> most if not all of the sensors i meet irl are dumbasses.


Oh really? Try to collect them all and make them do the MBTI test. You'll be surprise to know that some of them are actually Ns.


----------



## StandingTiger

WickedQueen said:


> My friends, both Ns and Ss, including my ENFP sister, call me "weird" or "freak" all the times. In fact, my N friends are the most normal people compare with my S friends.


Oh, surely. Anyone can be seen as "weird".  But that's one way sensors give their opinions of intuitors when they don't understand anything behind it, when they're knowledgeable of the MBTI (like most people aren't). We're "off" and "weird" to sensors, because we clearly see the world very differently from them. It's not that sensors can't be "weird" people either (once again, anyone can be "weird"), but it's that we're different from the majority. We're the "off" ones.


----------



## LotusBlossom

I am possibly the only Sensor in a family of Ns, so I grew up thinking N is the norm. Well, that's way way before I discovered MBTI, but yeah.

Oh, same as Introversion as well; we're a family of Introverts and I spent my uni years hanging around artists, sciences and engineering students, most of whom are Introverts, so it totally never occurred to me the majority of the world are Extroverts!


----------



## Pyroscope

hmwith said:


> Oh, surely. Anyone can be seen as "weird".  But that's one way sensors give their opinions of intuitors when they don't understand anything behind it, when they're knowledgeable of the MBTI (like most people aren't). We're "off" and "weird" to sensors, because we clearly see the world very differently from them. It's not that sensors can't be "weird" people either (once again, anyone can be "weird"), but it's that we're different from the majority. We're the "off" ones.


 I think my sensor friends are weirder than my intuitve friends. Several of them start bantering about things that make no sense whatsoever because it's just a whole load of in-jokes that are only funny to them because of the way they said them or what was happening at the time. Some of the others say things in a very disconnected fashion, that's not specific to intuitives by any means. Weirdness is completely separate from the S/N divide, at least in my opinion. A lot of people consider me weird but that's not because of being an N, it's just because I make strange jokes more often than other people :laughing:


----------



## WickedQueen

hmwith said:


> Oh, surely. Anyone can be seen as "weird".  But that's one way sensors give their opinions of intuitors when they don't understand anything behind it, when they're knowledgeable of the MBTI (like most people aren't). We're "off" and "weird" to sensors, because we clearly see the world very differently from them. It's not that sensors can't be "weird" people either (once again, anyone can be "weird"), but it's that we're different from the majority. We're the "off" ones.


I think you just made this up in your mind.

I have plenty circle of friends, from kindergarten friends to ex-colleague friends. Even when I'm aware of MBTI, I see no differences between my N friends with my S friends. I don't see my N friends "see the world" very differently from my S friends, nor vice versa.

Let say that you have INFP and ISTJ friends. Once they study MBTI, they grew some hatred toward each other, pointing finger on each other's type, or think that one type is more unique and being misunderstood than the other.

Then they took the Enneagram test, and found out that they have the same type, which is Enneagram 1. They began to see each other's similarity or feel certain connection for being in the same type. No more iNtuition vs Sensor bullshit.

From "I'm different than you" turned to be "Hey, we are same". Do you see the irony there? 

This is what happened when a person rely so much on one personality typing system. There are plenty of personality systems in psychology. MBTI just one of them. Just because you are doomed as a certain type in MBTI, that doesn't mean the generalizations that made in MBTI can always be validly applied IRL.

I think some people misuse the personality typing to justify how unique they are, or how different they are from others, which IMO, is bullshit. A personality type is a system made by human, it is not perfect and contains many generalizations and errors. How one can depend on it too much to judge themselves and other people, IMO, is ridiculous.


----------



## Skum

WickedQueen said:


> My friends, both Ns and Ss, including my ENFP sister, call me "weird" or "freak" all the times. In fact, my N friends are the most normal people compare with my S friends.


Too true. I was having dinner with a bunch of S friends last night (many of them SJs), and conversation would swing from zombie apocalypse, one girl proposing to the other as a joke, making weird faces to the camera, and talking in strange voices (though I guess in the end it was too much for one ESxJ, who apologized to the waitress for the table being "awkward" all night LOL).

If I were at the same table with N friends I actually think it would be less high energy. You wouldn't perceive it as overtly "weird" unless you sat in for 10 minutes (or maybe 30. or maybe the whole time).


----------



## StandingTiger

WickedQueen said:


> I think you just made this up in your mind.


I actually read this. I didn't make this up in any way. It's not _true_, but it's definitely _felt_ sometimes by sensors. Just as Ns, in general, sometimes see sensors as closed-minded. Again, it's _not true_. *But I've read that these are the ways people sometimes see each other when they misunderstand entirely, and the people don't know how to better describe it.* Neither of the two is weirder or more closed-minded than the other.

I've even witnessed the weirdness thing daily in person, as well. All of my sensor acquaintances see intuitors as "off", because we don't see things "normally" (mostly ENFPs, ENTPs, INFJs, INTPs). About any N will tell you that they've felt different their whole lives, which isn't to say that sensors won't too, but Ns have felt different in a certain way, because we are the minority.

Perhaps you've personally never felt this way. This doesn't mean sensors who know nothing of the MBTI _don't_ sometimes think this way. For example, every person that I get seen described as "weird" or "strange" by my ESFJ and ISTJ coworkers at my bar, I know for a fact that they're Ns. Every. Single. One.

There are many definitions of weird, and this (S thinking N = weird) _can_ hold true. It doesn't mean that other things _can't_ hold true. And it doesn't mean it holds true for _you_. And it doesn't mean intuitors don't also think sensors are weird. You're entirely missing the point. _Sigh._

EDIT: Why do you guys keep any N from constructively contributing to this thread, simply because _some Ns_ have biases? You're incredibly defensive. Not every comment than an N says about an S is negative. Just as not every comment that a P says about a J is negative. I envy things about each and every type.

EDITx2:


WickedQueen said:


> How one can depend on it too much to judge themselves and other people, IMO, is ridiculous.


I am referencing people who have _no knowledge_ of the MBTI.


----------



## chaeriean

> EDIT: Why do you guys keep any N from constructively contributing to this thread, simply because some Ns have biases?


uhhhhhhhhhhh i can't even. have you seen the stuff we've replied to? constructive stuff is fine, your stuff is fine, it's an opinion that you can at least partially back up. it doesn't apply to all sensors but you've stated that. but, come on. "sensors rely on experience, most sensors are unintelligent, _you can't make any intuitive leaps_, sensors aren't deep, sensors don't think about deep things, sensors don't _think_..." do you really think that stuff is constructive or are you living in a bubble? what exactly about the stuff i've replied to is constructive?


----------



## suicidal_orange

Is this the right thread to moan about my mum who when asked "did you put the sweet wrappers in the compost?" responded "yes" because her intuition jumped over the minor detail of my carefully selected words, assumed them to be wrong, and had binned said wrappers? For an N she really is stupid, I bet no S would ever be stupid enough to overlook such obvious details... :wink:

*I am unsure if I'm an N or an S and wouldn't care either way*


----------



## Napoleptic

We often see people who are different from ourselves as being weird (some in a good way, some in a bad way), but since we all have the same cognitive functions - more accurately, since we're *all human beings* - we can find something in common with anyone; the fault lies with us dismissing them before we dig deep enough, not with them alone.

I guess what I'm saying is that if we can't get along with someone, we should shut our mouth for five seconds and look to our own attitude first before blaming the problem on someone else.

It's easy to sit around and talk about how stupid humans are, but in the end we're just talking about ourselves too:










_Hello, my name is Napoleptic, and I'm an [INTJ] sheeple._





Lest anyone miss the irony, I added INTJ because we're one of the whiniest groups when it comes to being understood. We need to get over ourselves already.


----------



## WickedQueen

hmwith said:


> I actually read this. I didn't make this up in any way. I've read that these are the ways people sometimes see each other when they misunderstand entirely, and the people don't know how to better describe it.


First you said:


> I've especially *noticed this* in sensors who've never heard of the MBTI.


And now you said:


> I actually *read this*.


Both are different statements. I knew you made it up from the beginning. I don't even need you to admit it. My Si is strong enough to detect lies and exaggerations.




hmwith said:


> I've even witnessed the weirdness thing daily in person, as well. *All of my sensor acquaintances see intuitors as "off", because we don't see things "normally" (mostly ENFPs, ENTPs, INFJs, INTPs). About any N will tell you that they've felt different their whole lives*, which isn't to say that sensors won't too, but Ns have felt different in a certain way, because we are the minority.
> 
> Perhaps you've personally never felt this way. This doesn't mean sensors who know nothing of the MBTI _don't_ sometimes think this way. *For example, every person that I get seen described as "weird" or "strange" by my ESFJ and ISTJ coworkers at my bar, I know for a fact that they're Ns. Every. Single. One.*


I highly doubt it. Period.



hmwith said:


> There are many definitions of weird, and this (S thinking N = weird) _can_ hold true. It doesn't mean that other things _can't_ hold true. And it doesn't mean it holds true for _you_. And it doesn't mean intuitors don't also think sensors are weird. You're entirely missing the point. _Sigh._


You're saying that Sensor think N is weird. And then you said iNtuitor think S is weird. So what? 

What's your point, exactly? You're running on a circle here.


----------



## StandingTiger

@WickedQueen Have you ever thought that you can read things and notice things, _as well_? Or is that far too difficult for you to grasp? (Nothing to do with S/N, but, rather, to do with you personally.) You're incredibly, incredibly rude and narrow-minded.

And I don't lie. It's against my values. You're sitting here, saying everything I've said is a lie. Hahahaha! Right, kid. You know what every single person in the world thinks who isn't you. Right. If you're omniscient, I have many questions for you.

I read it. When I first read it, I realized that I've seen it a lot in the past. And since reading it, I've noticed it continuing to hold true. *I backed up my research with my own observations.* I don't understand what's so difficult for you to understand. Honestly.

Last, you need to chill the hell out. There's no room for rudeness or name-calling on these forums. This isn't your high school, buddy. Grow up for the sake of everyone here... and yourself.

EDIT: I love sensors! I have a lot to learn from them. But you, personally, you're the type of person I hate. You think you know everything, and you convince yourself of it, which shows how little you know. And beyond that, everyone who believes differently is not only wrong, but _lying_. Ha. Again, you have a lot of growing to do. Thanks for making me laugh out loud today though.

EDITx2:


WickedQueen said:


> What's your point, exactly?


Here, I'll word it simpler for you. Logic time. Simply because something _can_ occur doesn't mean that other arbitrary things _can't_ occur, or that it _always_ occurs every single time. Do you understand?


----------



## WickedQueen

hmwith said:


> @_WickedQueen_ Have you ever thought that you can read things and notice things, _as well_? Or is that far too difficult for you to grasp? (Nothing to do with S/N, but, rather, to do with you personally.) You're incredibly, incredibly rude.
> 
> And I don't lie. It's against my values. You're sitting here, saying everything I've said is a lie. Hahahaha! Right, kid. You know what every single person in the world thinks who isn't you. Right. If you're omniscient, I have many questions for you.
> 
> I read it. When I first read it, I realized that I've seen it a lot in the past. And since reading it, I've noticed it continuing to hold true. I backed up my research with my own observations. I don't understand what's so difficult for you to understand. Honestly.
> 
> Last, you need to chill the hell out. There's no room for rudeness or name-calling on these forums. This isn't your high school. Grow up.


People on the internet telling lies, bullshit, exaggerations, or even imagining things that doesn't happen and trying to convince others to believe it. They think that all they need is to say "from my experiences" or "people that I meet IRL" and they think that other people will believe them easily.

I usually just read posts and have the 'sensation', or common people will call it "gut instinct", that tells me whether or not that person is lieing, or bullshitting, or exaggerating, or imagining things, or simply just being biased/one-sided. Sometimes I can prove that, sometimes I can't, but I believe that my gut instinct is always right.

And mostly people got offended when I'm calling them out of their own bullshit. They will say that I'm rude. But when they got over their emotional offense of my words, get cooling down for few days, they usually will admit that I was right (they won't admit that to me, but their next posts will show some improvements, and my gut instinct will say that they finally understand).




hmwith said:


> Here, I'll word it simpler for you. Logic time. Simply because something _can_ occur doesn't mean that other arbitrary things _can't_ occur, or that it _always_ occurs every single time. Do you understand?


I think Napoleptic has cover my answer for this. I don't need to rephrase it again.


----------



## StandingTiger

WickedQueen said:


> I believe that my gut instinct is always right.


Everyone does. But not everyone is always right 100% of the time. Realize this.



WickedQueen said:


> And mostly people got offended when I'm calling them out of their own bullshit. They will say that I'm rude.


Or, perhaps, you're simply being rude. If you get called rude again and again, it's probably not other people. It's probably _you_. And again, you're claiming that I'm spouting "bullshit" and that I'm lying. Not everyone with different opinions or different sources from you is lying. Realize this.


----------



## WickedQueen

hmwith said:


> Everyone does.* But not everyone is always right 100% of the time*. Realize this.


Funny you say that after saying this:


hmwith said:


> *All of my sensor acquaintances see intuitors as "off"*, because we don't see things "normally" (mostly ENFPs, ENTPs, INFJs, INTPs).
> 
> *About any N will tell you that they've felt different their whole lives*, which isn't to say that sensors won't too, but Ns have felt different in a certain way, because we are the minority.
> 
> For example, every person that I get seen described as "weird" or "strange" by my ESFJ and ISTJ coworkers at my bar, *I know for a fact that they're Ns. Every. Single. One.*


So not everyone is right... except you and your 'friends'?




hmwith said:


> Or, perhaps, you're simply being rude. If you get called rude again and again, it's probably not other people. It's probably _you_. And again, you're claiming that I'm spouting "bullshit" and that I'm lying. Not everyone with different opinions or different sources from you is lying. Realize this.


I don't care what other people think about me. It's not my business. On the other hand, I also have the right to have my own opinion, whether or not they agree with me. If you want to believe that I'm rude and don't want to admit that you're making things up, then it's not my business. But me, Napoleptic, chaeriean, Skum, Pyroscope, Darner, TheWaffle, and fizz, are just some of the members here who know what we read. The different is, I'm saying it loud, they don't. If it's true that you have high N, then you must have been realized that.


----------



## chickpeaax

@WickedQueen 
Calling someone a liar is a terrible thing to do, and although you may not have meant to, you did come off as rude in those posts. Hmwith is only saying what she believes and it's not her fault if all evidence she's experienced towards her points are different to that you've experienced. Her opinions/beliefs are just as valuable as everyone else's, no matter whether they're seen as correct or not.

@hmwith
I know you've been offended but you're also sounding rude here. Maybe out of defense, I don't know. But you're being patronising and nobody will respond well to being told to grow up. Please try to see wickedqueen's point of view, she wouldn't say those things if she didn't have a reason to.


I know it's not my place to say this... I'm not involved... but you both can't see each other's points of view and you'll just keep arguing unless you accept that people see things differently and people will respond snappily if offended. I don't mean to upset you by posting this. But you'll both feel better if you just realise that nobody is in the wrong, it's just a misunderstanding, as so often happens.


----------



## Fizz

WickedQueen said:


> I don't care what other people think about me. It's not my business. On the other hand, I also have the right to have my own opinion, whether or not they agree with me. If you want to believe that I'm rude and don't want to admit that you're making things up, then it's not my business. But me, Napoleptic, chaeriean, Skum, Pyroscope, Darner, TheWaffle, and fizz, are just some of the members here who know what we read. The different is, I'm saying it loud, they don't. If it's true that you have high N, then you must have been realized that.


I just stayed out of this conversation as it seems to be between you and @hmwith. I didn't want to team up on her. I only team up on somebody if they're blatantly insulting me or others. I don't find her to be a general threat.

I've spent enough time in this thread nitpicking over generalizations of others. It gives me a headache to point out their inconsistencies and exaggerations. When people want to say that "Sensors think we're weird" - that's an opinion. There's so many variables such as mistyping, MBTI being fallibility, and overall generalizations. I know some people want to be seen as "weird" or "unique" - that's their prerogative. If need be, I can burst their bubble. Everyone is unique in their own way, but trying to claim one is unique-r than others is just childish.

Just as some of the "typist Ns" have been doing, they act victimized by "Sensors". I quote those because it's likely that they mistyped others and even themselves. I think some people may look at the MBTI and think iNtuitive = unique, so they take that and work it in. It's just another generalization that people make about the MBTI. I'm not saying anyone here currently is mistyped, I'm speaking generally as this forum has quite a lot of people in it. And quite a lot of these people have changed their type multiple times.


----------



## Stephen

Priority Zero said:


> I know I'm a sensor when -
> 
> "I"


----------



## Priority Zero

Stephen said:


>


----------



## napoleon227

I lurk these type of threads to read intelligent discussion that sheds light on how the _other side_ lives and thinks. Therefore I appreciate all of those who have interesting and enlightening things to say, especially about things I know little about. So I didn't come here to post anything about what it's like being a sensor, because I don't know. _But I want to!_

I grew up surrounded by a lot of sensors (my entire family, for starters) and also a lot of extroverts (not all of whom, obviously, were sensors). So I did definitely feel like a minority. I'm _assuming_ (not asserting) that a lot of other Ns did as well. But that is no excuse for typism. I'm here to try to learn and understand, that's all.

Here's some things I've found that are interesting traits possessed by sensors I know that I wish I possessed:

One of my best friends is ISFP. We never talk about anything having to do with feelings, even though he's a feeler, because he'd rather express himself through music. The guy has an amazing ability to recall sounds, even specific notes, and lyrics to songs. Even songs he hasn't heard in years he can recall and then just start to play, _and sing_, from memory! I truly envy that - I play music as a series of patterns so if, for example, I have to cut in in the middle of a song, I get lost because I don't have the pattern to rely on. Sensors seem to make really good musicians. I know several of them.

My brother (ISTJ) and some of my other friends have an amazing ability to just live in the moment. They can have very interesting conversations about the little things that go on around us that I rarely notice. A lot of them have a great sense of humor. A lot of them have an amazing ability to focus on the task at hand and not drift off into thought about a myriad of distracting possibilities (like I probably would).

But really, y'all are still a big mystery to me, so please keep posting.


----------



## Maethirion

Stephen said:


> So we've taken a psychological theory, MBTI, which is far more of an art than a science, and decided to come up with a list of things that only apply to sensors? Let me make this easy for everyone.
> 
> You know you're a sensor when your dominant function is Si, like I believe mine is.
> 
> Of course, you're going by your own evaluation of yourself. You don't know that for sure, even if you take an MBTI test and it tells you it is, because you might not understand the test or know yourself well enough. You can't take a blood test. This is not hard science.
> 
> Once you leave the very small realm of things that are specifically described by the MBTI theory, it all becomes meaningless. We can't logically create a list of statements that apply only to sensors or intuitives outside of this, like whether or not we have fun sitting at a table in a restaurant.
> 
> I think the thread was designed to be playful, and perhaps poke fun at some stereotypes, instead.


I don't think you're really arguing any point. I think if a thread is going to be about something like traits, it should be done as if the groups are separate. If we are to view these traits on a spectrum, then it will be that much harder to establish what makes somebody more of one thing or another with generic statements. That is my opinion.


----------



## Stephen

Maethirion said:


> I don't think you're really arguing any point. I think if a thread is going to be about something like traits, it should be done as if the groups are separate. If we are to view these traits on a spectrum, then it will be that much harder to establish what makes somebody more of one thing or another with generic statements. That is my opinion.


I don't believe it's possible to come up with a list of real-world traits and precisely define them as being solely sensor or solely intuitive traits. It seems to me that any item on that list at all would be up for debate, with no possible solution save for the realization that there is nothing that belongs entirely to sensors or intuitives. Anything a sensor does more often than an intuitive would still be something that's done sometimes by an intuitive, and vice versa.

That's why I think the thread may best be used for casual conversation by both Ss and Ns, without serious critical logical debate. Have a look at the parallel thread in the ISTJ forum. We mostly spend our time poking fun at stereotypes of ourselves. When someone says something that is the opposite of our own personal experience, we'll point that out, sure. I'd like to see Ns in this thread poking light fun at sensors, or simply sharing their experiences of unusual things they've seen sensors do, just as @napoleon227 did above.


----------



## General Lee

hungryfooligan said:


> if they have neat handwriting/neat practical skills


I have such horrible handwritting it is not funny. Today I was showing my math teacher a roundabout but certain why to solve an SAT question and I was all over the board and with my handwriting it looked like I was some kind of mad scientist.


----------



## WickedQueen

Maethirion said:


> These are all Barnum Statements. I don't think they have much to do with the sensing trait. Most people could have agreed with this at one time without having that trait.


If you read through all the pages, or read other similar threads "You Know You're An Intuitive/Introverts/Extroverts/Perceiver/Judger" you will find many posts like that. I don't see why you think it's necessary to quote an old post of mine specifically. It wasn't even wrote in a serious note.



hmwith said:


> ...which works if people don't get offended and say, _"What? No! You're wrong! You are LYING!"_ to every single post.


I don't remember being the one whose offended. Plus, I'm not the one who lashes out because someone calling out her obvious bullshit.



hmwith said:


> Stephen - I will keep defending the case until intuitors are allowed to post on this thread (with non-offensive comments) without the fear of being beaten into silence or having our characters attacked.


If you think by saying the same things over and over, I would apologize to you, then you are wrong. I'm not always rub people in the right way, but I always know what I'm talking about. If you read the last 6 pages carefully, using your common sense, you will know how many members who gave hints, sarcasm, and innuendos that shows they're disagreeing with you. Like I said before, people know what they read. So you better stop embarrassing yourself further more.


----------



## Stephen

WickedQueen said:


> If you read through all the pages, or read other similar threads "You Know You're An Intuitive/Introverts/Extroverts/Perceiver/Judger" you will find many posts like that. I don't see why you think it's necessary to quote an old post of mine specifically. It wasn't even wrote in a serious note.
> 
> I don't remember being the one whose offended. Plus, I'm not the one who lashes out because someone calling out her obvious bullshit.
> 
> If you think by saying the same things over and over, I would apologize to you, then you are wrong. I'm not always rub people in the right way, but I always know what I'm talking about. If you read the last 6 pages carefully, using your common sense, you will know how many members who gave hints, sarcasm, and innuendos that shows they're disagreeing with you. Like I said before, people know what they read. So you better stop embarrassing yourself further more.


@WickedQueen, I'm also going to ask you to let this go.


----------



## WickedQueen

Stephen said:


> WickedQueen, I'm also going to ask you to let this go.


I _did_, didn't I?


----------



## Stephen

WickedQueen said:


> I _did_, didn't I?


Did you? I saw another post full of arguments.


----------



## WickedQueen

Stephen said:


> Did you?


Yes, I _did_.


WickedQueen said:


> I've state my stand, clearly and directly. I don't feel the need to repeat it or say anything else.





Stephen said:


> I saw another post full of arguments.


Apparently someone still want me to play the game, isn't it? Do you prefer me to ignore her?


----------



## Stephen

WickedQueen said:


> Yes, I _did_.
> 
> Apparently someone still want me to play the game, isn't it? Do you prefer me to ignore her?


Yes. I asked her to let it go, and she appears to have done so. I'm asking you to let it go as well.


----------



## WickedQueen

Stephen said:


> Yes. I asked her to let it go, and she appears to have done so.


Then why did she kept posting the same thing, I wonder?



Stephen said:


> I'm asking you to let it go as well.


Like I said. I _did_.


----------



## Esotere

You know you're a Sensor when...

-Your creativity and efficiency in concrete matters genuinely utterly confuses and amazes the iNtuitives around you who are lucky enough to see it. True story! lol My mom is an ISFJ. A few weeks ago over spring break, I was working on a project for a social work class in which I had to collect craploads of data in order to determine where the poverty line in the U.S. should really be set. I only had to tell my mom about it, and, while I looked completely glazed over, she was clearly in her element. It quickly became apparent that it would be much faster to just hand her the reigns while she was having an awesome mental explosion. I felt so useless. lol I consider myself a fairly creative person, but I'm so glad I got to see her brand of creativity. It really opened my mind, and I think I came to appreciate her a lot more. :happy:

-When you have to give your N family members directions. To a place that you've only been to once. When you're not even in the same state they are. Seriously...I needed to find my way to Walgreens one day when I was at college. So, naturally I called my mom. Apparently, Walgreens is about 6 blocks straight down the road from my school. Glad someone pays attention...lol. And this happens a lot; my ENTJ dad and I are always getting lost. >.< lol I remember when I was about 14 and just my dad and I had to figure out our way through Los Angeles...Ugh.

-When you can actually *find* stuff around the house. And it's usually in front of your iNtuitive family member's face. 

-When you actually pay attention to and *evaluate* what you're eating, thereby confusing any iNtuitives around.

Anywho, not sure if what I've said is true of all Sensors, but I thought a nice post relating to the thread topic might be welcome...?


----------



## Maethirion

Priority Zero said:


> I know I'm a sensor when -
> 
> "I"


Are you saying from introspection you know that you are a sensor?


----------



## Maethirion

It's interesting that a sensor and intuitor can both agree on skepticism, but that is more likely due to the thinking trait more than the first two. I guess a sensor would be displeased with someone who only talks about ideology without talking about applied facts. Generalizations must bug a sensor as well. I don't know enough about typologies, however, so I may be wrong. I don't like generalizations, but people are on spectrums. I have a hard time finding facts that distinguish sensors and intuitors like introverts and extraverts, but it is probably due to my weak understanding of this subject. I must study this more.


----------



## StandingTiger

Stephen said:


> That's a perfectly reasonable thing you're asking for. I'm not beating anyone into silence, or attacking anyone else's character. I'd very much like to hear your contributions to this thread.


Oh, no, man, you're definitely not. I sincerely apologize if it appeared that I meant you were. I could have worded things more carefully.


----------



## Stephen

hmwith said:


> Oh, no, man, you're definitely not. I sincerely apologize if it appeared that I meant you were. I could have worded things more carefully.


Oh, I didn't take offense, and I apologize if my wording implied I was. I was simply making it clear that I accept your contributions to the thread. :happy:


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Stephen said:


> Could we, perhaps, drop this particular point of dispute and move forward with the discussion?


@Stephen 
heh, i read through this thread. I have nothing of substance to add. Just wanted to say i think its cute how you're trying to make Peace. Looks good on you


----------



## Krissie

You know you're with a sensor when they "smell" everything in the refrigerator...
You know you're with a sensor when you discreetly go into the bathroom to wax, and your sensor b/f digs the tiny wax ball out of the garbage can to ask you what this was?? (who DOES that?)
You know you're with a sensor when they get bored with any political or intellectual topic of conversation 
You know you're with a sensor when they repeatedly say to you "simple simple!"


----------



## Fizz

Krissie said:


> You know you're with a sensor when they "smell" everything in the refrigerator...
> You know you're with a sensor when you discreetly go into the bathroom to wax, and your sensor b/f digs the tiny wax ball out of the garbage can to ask you what this was?? (who DOES that?)
> *You know you're with a sensor when they get bored with any political or intellectual topic of conversation *
> You know you're with a sensor when they repeatedly say to you "simple simple!"


We've already established that is a negative stereotype and completely false.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Essencia_79 said:


> You know you're a Sensor when...
> -When you can actually *find* stuff around the house. And it's usually in front of your iNtuitive family member's face.


OMG! That is TOO true for me! I live among iNtuitive family members, and more often than not I'm the one who finds things for them. This goes for my N boyfriends as well. The conversation usually goes like this:

them: (downstairs yelling to me) "Kayyyyyyy!! (that's me) Where's my car keys!?"
me: (shouting from upstairs) "it's on top of the TV shelf! It's buried under the pile of papers."
them: I'm standing in front of it and I don't see it!
me: "it's UNDER the pile of papers! It's definitely THERE. You put it there the last time and nobody's touched it. Have you looked through it?"
them: "Yeeeeaaaah but I *can't see it*!!!"

Short pause. At around this time they're really starting to get _distressed_...

them: "Kaaaaaayyyy...." (voice starts sounding frantic, desperate and whiny...)
me: "AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGH"
and I dropped whatever I was doing, dashed down the flight of stairs and "magically" produced the set of car keys from under the pile of papers that's been bright in front of them all this time.


----------



## Stephen

Kayness said:


> OMG! That is TOO true for me! I live among iNtuitive family members, and more often than not I'm the one who finds things for them. This goes for my N boyfriends as well. The conversation usually goes like this:
> 
> them: (downstairs yelling to me) "Kayyyyyyy!! (that's me) Where's my car keys!?"
> me: (shouting from upstairs) "it's on top of the TV shelf! It's buried under the pile of papers."
> them: I'm standing in front of it and I don't see it!
> me: "it's UNDER the pile of papers! It's definitely THERE. You put it there the last time and nobody's touched it. Have you looked through it?"
> them: "Yeeeeaaaah but I *can't see it*!!!"
> 
> Short pause. At around this time they're really starting to get _distressed_...
> 
> them: "Kaaaaaayyyy...." (voice starts sounding frantic, desperate and whiny...)
> me: "AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGH"
> and I dropped whatever I was doing, dashed down the flight of stairs and "magically" produced the set of car keys from under the pile of papers that's been bright in front of them all this time.


This is hilarious! I've actually been on both ends of this.


----------



## Wendixy

Kayness said:


> OMG! That is TOO true for me! I live among iNtuitive family members, and more often than not I'm the one who finds things for them. This goes for my N boyfriends as well. The conversation usually goes like this:
> 
> them: (downstairs yelling to me) "Kayyyyyyy!! (that's me) Where's my car keys!?"
> me: (shouting from upstairs) "it's on top of the TV shelf! It's buried under the pile of papers."
> them: I'm standing in front of it and I don't see it!
> me: "it's UNDER the pile of papers! It's definitely THERE. You put it there the last time and nobody's touched it. Have you looked through it?"
> them: "Yeeeeaaaah but I *can't see it*!!!"
> 
> Short pause. At around this time they're really starting to get _distressed_...
> 
> them: "Kaaaaaayyyy...." (voice starts sounding frantic, desperate and whiny...)
> me: "AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGH"
> and I dropped whatever I was doing, dashed down the flight of stairs and "magically" produced the set of car keys from under the pile of papers that's been bright in front of them all this time.



LOL I can totally relate to this.
I know I'm a super perceiver with a pigsty-looking room, but I can find everything that I need!!! My N mother can't... she wants to kill someone every time she sees my messy room.


----------



## StandingTiger

Kayness said:


> them: (downstairs yelling to me) "Kayyyyyyy!! (that's me) Where's my car keys!?"
> me: (shouting from upstairs) "it's on top of the TV shelf! It's buried under the pile of papers."
> them: I'm standing in front of it and I don't see it!
> me: "it's UNDER the pile of papers! It's definitely THERE. You put it there the last time and nobody's touched it. Have you looked through it?"
> them: "Yeeeeaaaah but I *can't see it*!!!"
> 
> Short pause. At around this time they're really starting to get _distressed_...
> 
> them: "Kaaaaaayyyy...." (voice starts sounding frantic, desperate and whiny...)
> me: "AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGH"


Hahaaha, I love this. Too perfect.


----------



## Van

Kayness said:


> OMG! That is TOO true for me! I live among iNtuitive family members, and more often than not I'm the one who finds things for them. This goes for my N boyfriends as well. The conversation usually goes like this:
> 
> them: (downstairs yelling to me) "Kayyyyyyy!! (that's me) Where's my car keys!?"
> me: (shouting from upstairs) "it's on top of the TV shelf! It's buried under the pile of papers."
> them: I'm standing in front of it and I don't see it!
> me: "it's UNDER the pile of papers! It's definitely THERE. You put it there the last time and nobody's touched it. Have you looked through it?"
> them: "Yeeeeaaaah but I *can't see it*!!!"
> 
> Short pause. At around this time they're really starting to get _distressed_...
> 
> them: "Kaaaaaayyyy...." (voice starts sounding frantic, desperate and whiny...)
> me: "AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGH"
> and I dropped whatever I was doing, dashed down the flight of stairs and "magically" produced the set of car keys from under the pile of papers that's been bright in front of them all this time.


 My ISTJ Mum likes to say "Are your eyes PAINTED on? Are you looking with them OPEN?"


----------



## LotusBlossom

Van - HILARIOUS!!! Your mum's brilliant! XD


----------



## Alaya

Kayness said:


> OMG! That is TOO true for me! I live among iNtuitive family members, and more often than not I'm the one who finds things for them. This goes for my N boyfriends as well. The conversation usually goes like this:
> 
> them: (downstairs yelling to me) "Kayyyyyyy!! (that's me) Where's my car keys!?"
> me: (shouting from upstairs) "it's on top of the TV shelf! It's buried under the pile of papers."
> them: I'm standing in front of it and I don't see it!
> me: "it's UNDER the pile of papers! It's definitely THERE. You put it there the last time and nobody's touched it. Have you looked through it?"
> them: "Yeeeeaaaah but I *can't see it*!!!"
> 
> Short pause. At around this time they're really starting to get _distressed_...
> 
> them: "Kaaaaaayyyy...." (voice starts sounding frantic, desperate and whiny...)
> me: "AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGH"
> and I dropped whatever I was doing, dashed down the flight of stairs and "magically" produced the set of car keys from under the pile of papers that's been bright in front of them all this time.


*blushes* Yeeeeaaaah, that conversation seems well too familiar, hmmm


----------



## CallSignOWL

you know you are a sensor when you go into a store and have to touch *everything*. You pick thengs up and then put them back down and you are not satisfied by just looking. You cant leave the paint brushes alone, because some of the brissels a really soft and some are plastic, that handle looks like wood, but is it really plastic? (touch) yup, plastic. Are those plant leaves plastic or organic? (touch); Sandpaper! (feel all the different grades) Saws! (poke poke. yup. They're sharp!) feel the smooth light bulbs, press all the the noisy toys in the ile and enjoy the resulting cacophony of sounds and blinking lights. DO I need some apples? (touch touch, sniff), run hands along brick wall feeling the textures, spin those old fashioned egg beaters....

Mom was always terrified of taking me into a china shop, and for good reason! LOL


----------



## Fizz

CallSignOWL said:


> you know you are a sensor when you go into a store and have to touch *everything*. You pick thengs up and then put them back down and you are not satisfied by just looking. You cant leave the paint brushes alone, because some of the brissels a really soft and some are plastic, that handle looks like wood, but is it really plastic? (touch) yup, plastic. Are those plant leaves plastic or organic? (touch); Sandpaper! (feel all the different grades) Saws! (poke poke. yup. They're sharp!) feel the smooth light bulbs, press all the the noisy toys in the ile and enjoy the resulting cacophony of sounds and blinking lights. DO I need some apples? (touch touch, sniff), run hands along brick wall feeling the textures, spin those old fashioned egg beaters....
> 
> Mom was always terrified of taking me into a china shop, and for good reason! LOL


This reads like somebody was following ME in the store...I really have to touch anything I can. I also like to play guessing games of, "Does this feel like I think it's going to feel?" - I did that today on the bus. I don't recommend touching things on the public bus.


----------



## CallSignOWL

Fizz said:


> These reads like somebody was following ME in the store...I really have to touch anything I can. I also like to play guessing games of, "Does this feel like I think it's going to feel?" - I did that today on the bus. I don't recommend touching things on the public bus.



....ew, public buses. :X


----------



## Stephen

You know you're dating a sensor when five minutes after you leave her house, she sends you a text message saying that she feels happy... because her pillow smells like you.

You know you're a sensor when, eight months later, you think about that text message and feel sad... because you remember exactly how she smelled.


----------



## Plaxico

^^Wow, i haven't gotten that thru a text message but i definitely remember how my ex smelled (good lol)


----------



## Neon Knight

When the smell of poutine compels you to have some more despite being completely full XD


----------



## Raichan

Krissie said:


> You know you're with a sensor when they get bored with any political or intellectual topic of conversation


That is ridiculous.. what is up with a number of intuitives (I'm intuitive myself!) in this thread trying to show that they are ''deeper'' and more ''unique'' than Sensors?

S indicates Sensing function, not measurement in ability.


----------



## Raichan

You know you're a Sensor when in your speech as nominated treasurer, you said,'' I recognize everybody in this room!''

..You know you're a Sensor when years later your ex girlfriend still wonder how you were able to recall your old school days with such detail and how you had written in your diary about them all :crazy:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Stephen urged me to repost this ...

I remember that as a kid I used to be really frustrated at my dad (INTJ) when I asked him for the time. He would round it up or down to the nearest 10 minute increment. For example, if it's 5:07, he'd tell me it's 5 o'clock, and I'd look at the clock and see 5:07....agh...no dad, don't tell me it's 5:00 when it's 5:07!! It's these little things that cannot help but annoy sensors but intuitives don't see as a big deal.


----------



## CallSignOWL

I dont know if its an iNtuitive vs Sensor thing, but it really bothers me when my brother (ENFP) insists that the radio volume/anything numeric has to be a prime or square number. Personally, I like 5s and 10s.


----------



## Seeker99

^ I'm partial to multiples of nine myself.


----------



## StandingTiger

CallSignOWL said:


> I dont know if its an iNtuitive vs Sensor thing, but it really bothers me when my brother (ENFP) insists that the radio volume/anything numeric has to be a prime or square number. Personally, I like 5s and 10s.


For me, it must be a multiple of 5, but I prefer to make it a multiple of 10.

I'd see it as more of a P/J thing, with the Js preferring certain numbers and the Ps not caring much... although I'm a P.


----------



## elixare

You know you're a sensor when all the intuitives hate on you for no reason


----------



## Brian1

childofprodigy said:


> You know you're a sensor when all the intuitives hate on you for no reason


I think, they think you're suppose to know this already, whereas a sensor is a bit more of a scientist, always testing. Testing to see how much he or she will get away with, how far the ketchup,mustard, mayonnaise, relish, will go, that are in those tiny packets, if you take a hammer and smash down on them...you know, things that get us into trouble. That's been my experience,-no pun intended.


----------



## Voodo Chile

When an earthquake happens when you're at school the first thing you think is "Yay no more school"
And the first thing you do when you get home is grab your camera hop on your bike and try and get awesome pics. Then afterwards go online and talk about how awesome it was

Or is that just me?


----------



## Brian1

I hear that ego come in loud and clear. To be honest, I'd rather write about the person who saved the person, from that earthquake myself,cause I want to see my name in the papers the next day, when I submit it, and if a little good come out of it, that enhances my stature. Don't worry, you're safe here.



Voodo Chile said:


> When an earthquake happens when you're at school the first thing you think is "Yay no more school"
> And the first thing you do when you get home is grab your camera hop on your bike and try and get awesome pics. Then afterwards go online and talk about how awesome it was
> 
> Or is that just me?


----------



## MCRTS

WickedQueen said:


> You always got bad to average test grades in Physic class, while your Intuitor friend always got good to excellent grade in the same class. When final project comes, you choose an ordinary theme with common methods, while your Intuitor friend use her own futuristic methods she made by combining several theories. In the end of the final project, you got A plus because you have found a new better result from common methods, while your friend got B plus because her methods have flaws that gave bad result on her final project result. When the Physic class was over, you got straight A, while your friend got A minus, and she hate you for that.


Oh yeah, I've had N friends who studied questions that are very difficult and not popular choices in the exam. The assumption is, if they studied something that wasn't a popular choice, the teacher wouldn't mark as tough, securing them a better grade. They would study day and night for the tougher questions. I would just go with the normal questions. What do you know? We got the same grade. -.- 






> When you watched an earthquake news on the TV, your Intuitor friend comment on how bad the government manage the rescue system is, while all you want to do is jump straight to that place and help the victims as best as you can.


Quite true. My first reaction is sympathy. 




> When you inspire people by your actions, not by your wise words.


This is VERY true!


----------



## General Lee

Voodo Chile said:


> When an earthquake happens when you're at school the first thing you think is "Yay no more school"
> And the first thing you do when you get home is grab your camera hop on your bike and try and get awesome pics. Then afterwards go online and talk about how awesome it was
> 
> Or is that just me?


Just you. Although in my area, we have hurricanes not earthquakes.


----------



## Mouse222

You know you're a Sensor when people show you photographs and start to explain the meaning of it all. And all you think is, "That bunnies looking at me funny."


----------



## Voodo Chile

Ahh i dunno. I mean you can get some pretty awesome photos. And besides the army would have the whole city cordoned off within like half an hour. You could get beaten up for looting


----------



## timeless

I had to delete a lot of posts in this thread, because of a typist post and all the responses to it. Here's a reminder that typology is a system of personal development, and misusing it to put people into boxes or insult them inhibits that goal. (Not to mention that it's also against the forum rules.) So carry on with whatever discussion you want to carry on with, but don't make negative blanket comments about one type or another.


----------



## reletative

you hate online shopping because you can't touch the object before you buy it.


----------



## AquaColum

Khys said:


> you hate online shopping because you can't touch the object before you buy it.


Clothes shopping online is pretty risky imo. I find that no two stores seem to use the same sizing system and when you think you're getting a medium you're really getting the equivalent of XXXL or something. It's annoying.


----------



## niss

timeless said:


> I had to delete a lot of posts in this thread, because of a typist post and all the responses to it. Here's a reminder that typology is a system of personal development, and misusing it to put people into boxes or insult them inhibits that goal. (Not to mention that it's also against the forum rules.) So carry on with whatever discussion you want to carry on with, but don't make negative blanket comments about one type or another.


Should've deleted the whole thread. Finding relevant posts in this thread is akin to searching the dumpster behind McDonald's for a hamburger. :frustrating:


----------



## Neon Knight

Alright I'll give it a shot again in an attempt of restoring legitimacy to this thread 

Actually I thought of this just today and it was rather fitting:

You know you're a Sensor when...
You're with a person showing you stuff on their computer and with all the opening and closing of tabs and windows, you can't help but notice the guy's "shemale" porn folder and other interesting links, bookmarks, folders, etc you'd have rather not known about this person *doh!*


----------



## ChengCharlie

WickedQueen said:


> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you go to school is not for study, but because you want to meet your friends and/or join the clubs.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you study is not because you like the subject, but because you want to graduate from school _just like the other kids_.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you want to go to some university is not because they have your fav major, but because it's a prestigious university and it could raise your social status level in society.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when you hate study, yet a day after your graduation day, you go to your first job where you work as an editor for _educational books_. And when you realize the irony, you laugh so hard, it nearly killed yourself.


lol...Although I am a sensor, I...

go to school for studying things...slightly more important then meeting friends and joining clubs...

study because I am interested in it... I want to get knowledge from it rather than only want to graduate from school...

go universities because I love the issues and there have more professional knowledge that I could not get from secondary school or community college...and I even don't care a lot to the social status...

love studying and I never have my first job...

However... I know I am a sensor...lol


----------



## WickedQueen

niss said:


> Should've deleted the whole thread.


Heyyyy... I made this thread!
*deathglares at Niss*


----------



## niss

WickedQueen said:


> Heyyyy... I made this thread!
> *deathglares at Niss*


Don't get too upset at niss...

It was a good idea, but it became a dumping ground for intuitives to speculate about sensors--many in a very negative vein. Too many of which can't differentiate between Si and Se.


----------



## Brian1

It only became a dumping ground when Mr. Inituitive came on the scene. He was the only one man army against a legion of SP's. I'm not sure what the problem was? Was it enough to delete whole portions of a thread? No, but I don't make these decisions. If it were me in charge I'd leave up the posts, but then circle around the poster, that's the provocateur, and kindly tell them, their days are numbered here in the SP forum for the N,unless you play nice. I didn't see any other N person throwing grenades on this thread, than the person who engaged in it with WickedQueen. I believe his name was "rat" something. But again, I don't make these decisions. 



niss said:


> Don't get too upset at niss...
> 
> It was a good idea, but it became a dumping ground for intuitives to speculate about sensors--many in a very negative vein. Too many of which can't differentiate between Si and Se.


----------



## General Lee

Brian1 said:


> It only became a dumping ground when Mr. Inituitive came on the scene. He was the only one man army against a legion of SP's. I'm not sure what the problem was? Was it enough to delete whole portions of a thread? No, but I don't make these decisions. If it were me in charge I'd leave up the posts, but then circle around the poster, that's the provocateur, and kindly tell them, their days are numbered here in the SP forum for the N,unless you play nice. I didn't see any other N person throwing grenades on this thread, than the person who engaged in it with WickedQueen. I believe his name was "rat" something. But again, I don't make these decisions.


Fat Mosquito was his name. He is an INTP.


----------



## Brian1

Yes, Fat Mosquito, had the at part down, as my Mom says, I "have a good memory for certain things," remembering names of one time agitators on an SP board, isn't one of them.


----------



## Neon Knight

Ok, another try. It may be just me but...

You know you're a Sensor when...
The most pleasant sensations you experience or have experienced have quite a drug like effect on you, like eating your favourite dessert or trying something for the first time and you really, truly can't wait to try it again, and you do over and over because it's just so *&#$n good! Or when on a hot summer day, you take a cool shower, let the fan on you and just chill and all you can think is "oooohhhhhh yyeeaaahhhhh...that's the stuff..." :3


----------



## CallSignOWL

Brian1 said:


> Yes, Fat Mosquito, had the at part down, as my Mom says, I "have a good memory for certain things," remembering names of one time agitators on an SP board, isn't one of them.


you keep saying this is an SP board.....the little thread-chain right under the title clearly indicates this is filed under "Myers Briggs Forum". Have you no attention to detail?!


----------



## Brian1

CallSignOWL said:


> you keep saying this is an SP board.....the little thread-chain right under the title clearly indicates this is filed under "Myers Briggs Forum". Have you no attention to detail?!



I guess, I'm more of a jump right into things person. But I like indexes, so, I'll try and remember that for next time.


----------



## WickedQueen

niss said:


> Don't get too upset at niss...
> 
> It was a good idea, but it became a dumping ground for intuitives to speculate about sensors--many in a very negative vein. Too many of which can't differentiate between Si and Se.


If they can't differentiate between Si and Se, I even doubt that they are the real Intuitors. Chances are they mistype their types as well.


----------



## Neon Knight

WickedQueen said:


> If they can't differentiate between Si and Se, I even doubt that they are the real Intuitors. Chances are they mistype their types as well.


*whispers*
Shhhh, you might bring them in droves now and we're totally done for! XD


----------



## CallSignOWL

WickedQueen said:


> If they can't differentiate between Si and Se, I even doubt that they are the real Intuitors. Chances are they mistype their types as well.


heck, _*I*_ get confused on the Fi, Se, Ti stuff.....


----------



## LotusBlossom

CallSignOWL said:


> heck, _*I*_ get confused on the Fi, Se, Ti stuff.....


 It's not a 'shortcoming' to not know about the functions. After all, we're here to learn and nobody started off knowing everything about functions. The problem comes when people whose knowledge of functions are most likely nominal at best, come into this thread and make wide, inflammatory and contemptuous assertions about Sensors based on their mis-extrapolation of the Si/Se functions (or fails to differentiate between them at all) or failure to look at the big picture and realize that Si/Se functions, just like every other function a person use, work in tandem with other functions.


----------



## Turelie

When some of the best things about books is the texture of the pages and the weight of the book. An added bonus is the particular smell the book carries, whether old or new.

When upon hearing a song from long ago you suddenly can feel exactly as you did when you used to listen to it all the time. Not to mention all of the memories it brings up. (Not sure if this is a Sensor thing, but it's worth a try!)

When you get excited by keeping track of and noticing how much the plants have grown in your garden each day.


----------



## NaughyChimp

KuRoMi said:


> When the smell of poutine compels you to have some more despite being completely full XD


 Nah... that's not being a Sensor; that's just being Canadian : )


----------



## Neon Slinky

When you snatch sharp or potentially dangerous objects (to include sticks) away from your N friends so they don't hurt themselves.

My S friend doesn't let me climb ladders, either. It's probably for the best. She has to yank me out of oncoming traffic whenever we go for a walk. LOL. Thank you guys for keeping us _alive_. Honestly. o_o

@WickedQueen: Pardon the interruption, but do you have any good resources booked on the ESTJ personality type? I've read the popular profiles, but I don't know any ESTJs in real life, and they're scarce on PerC, so I have no way of validating them. Are there any descriptions in particular that stand out to you? I want to feature an ESTJ in the story I'm writing, so any info you could offer would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance! 

@Kayness: Very true. Most MBTI websites do a damn good job of making the cognitive functions seem totally irrelevant, so it's not unreasonable that people don't know about them. 

But Se and Si are not easy functions to confuse.


----------



## sub_liminal

WickedQueen said:


> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you go to school is not for study, but because you want to meet your friends and/or join the clubs.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you study is not because you like the subject, but because you want to graduate from school _just like the other kids_.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you want to go to some university is not because they have your fav major, but because it's a prestigious university and it could raise your social status level in society.


Yep. Realizing this/touring with my band/being a perceiver has made decision making in school right now so hard for me. I want to continue cause I can see good I can do with it..but playing music every day and meeting new people seems so inviting....


----------



## Psych

eithnii said:


> When some of the best things about books is the texture of the pages and the weight of the book. An added bonus is the particular smell the book carries, whether old or new.
> 
> When upon hearing a song from long ago you suddenly can feel exactly as you did when you used to listen to it all the time. Not to mention all of the memories it brings up. (Not sure if this is a Sensor thing, but it's worth a try!)
> 
> When you get excited by keeping track of and noticing how much the plants have grown in your garden each day.


I adore the smell of new books! Whenever I get something new I almost always have to sniff it first.


----------



## SereneMind

eithnii said:


> When upon hearing a song from long ago you suddenly can feel exactly as you did when you used to listen to it all the time. Not to mention all of the memories it brings up. (Not sure if this is a Sensor thing, but it's worth a try!)


This is soooo me... i remember that i was listening to this song when my mom was scolding me i can remember every word when i listen to that song.... and its one of my favorites so yeah >_>;;





Neon Slinky said:


> When you snatch sharp or potentially dangerous objects (to include sticks) away from your N friends so they don't hurt themselves.
> 
> My S friend doesn't let me climb ladders, either. It's probably for the best. She has to yank me out of oncoming traffic whenever we go for a walk. LOL. Thank you guys for keeping us _alive_. Honestly. o_o


ROFL!!!!! my dad, mom, granny and cousins (S types) and my N friend wont let me grab anything sharp, pointy (pencils.... sometimes included) or things made of glass because I end up: A) cutting myself B) Breaking it C) Breaking it AND cutting myself.. and if i do grab something sharp they'll keep an eye on it til i put it far FAR away from me... so yeah Ss types can be lifesavers now i think i should put that knife back in the kitchen o_o...


----------



## AtheistJesus

You know you're a sensor when you know what a carborator is...( it's pretty embarassing, but I don't = / )


----------



## AtheistJesus

Yea I'm pretty sure my entire family are S types..... except my uncle. I gotta say, you guys know your stuff when it comes to putting tangible things together. N types are much better suited for putting together theories. ( or poorly trying to construct them....) hahaha


----------



## General Lee

AtheistJesus said:


> Yea I'm pretty sure my entire family are S types..... except my uncle. I gotta say, you guys know your stuff when it comes to putting tangible things together. N types are much better suited for putting together theories. ( or poorly trying to construct them....) hahaha


I am reading this after I walked into a wall.


----------



## AtheistJesus

General Lee said:


> I am reading this after I walked into a wall.


Ouch, that reminds me... I need glasses


----------



## Fizz

AtheistJesus said:


> You know you're a sensor when you know what a carborator is...( it's pretty embarassing, but I don't = / )


I don't know what that is. I saw the word on a billboard once and thought it was Spanish. I was also in an area of town highly populated with advertising in Spanish. My mistake though.


----------



## CallSignOWL

AtheistJesus said:


> You know you're a sensor when you know what a carborator is...( it's pretty embarassing, but I don't = / )



thats like, something found in a car, right? CAR-borator?


----------



## Stephen

@AtheistJesus @Fizz @CallSignOWL

Ooh, ooh! I know what a carburetor is! roud:


----------



## Fizz

@Stephen I looked it up and saw that he spelled it wrong but I felt like I met my "jackass quota" for the day. No need to correct the spelling in my case.


----------



## Sina

NYEnglishRose said:


> You know you're a Sensor when:
> 
> You can't start your day without fresh-brewed coffee and *just sit at your kitchen table inhaling the invigorating aroma.*
> 
> *You can never have too many scented candles around the house.
> *
> *You feel out of sorts when your home environment is disorganized, and content when it is in order. (Inserted: I don't feel out of sorts, but I like to restore some order as soon as I can.)
> **
> You don't consider your laundry clean unless you can smell the lavender-scented fabric softener*.
> 
> You will only sleep in cotton pajamas because you can't stand anything else. *(Inserted: I sleep in shorts because I can't stand the constraining feeling of fabric next to my legs, unless it's unusually soft to the point where I don't feel like I am wearing anything)*
> *
> You prefer fresh flowers to silk ones because they provide fragrance as well as beauty.*
> *
> You can remember the scent of someone's house, laundry detergent, leather jacket, etc, years later.*
> 
> The repetitive task of making beaded bracelets is relaxing not boring. *(Inserted: OH NO. Repetitive tasks drive me nuts. This I could never enjoy.)*
> 
> *You absolutely love to take a walk *and observe *the architectural details of the houses*, any pets in the neighborhood, trees, *flowers*, the singing birds, *the cool breeze on your face, the smell of fresh bread drifting from the bakery window.*
> *
> You love the smell of fresh banana bread.*
> *
> You wear fragrance even when you have nowhere to go because you like it for its own sake.*
> 
> *You can't imagine a day without music*- country, rock, pop, R&B, jazz, blues, Celtic, classical, etc, and go to bed with a CD playing.
> 
> You have a palette of colors you wear consistently because you like the way you look in them. For me, those colors are sky blue, pink, aqua, peach, purple, lilac, mint green, red, brown, royal blue. *(Inserted: I have never paid attention to what colours I wear. I see the 'big picture' in the mirror, and if I like what I see, that's all I care for*
> 
> Everything has to match and be unified. *(Inserted: Yes, to a good extent)*
> *
> You pick an armchair or sofa as much for its comfy softness as for its shape and upholstery color.*
> *
> You actually like the sounds of crickets chirping, croaking frogs, and waterfalls.
> *
> You listen to songs very closely to determine how long each note lasts and the interval between them, as well as trying to discern which musical instruments are being played. *(Inserted: I wish I were this musically inclined)*
> *
> You consider an open air Farmer's Market and craft fair heaven. (Inserted: Oh Lord! Yes!)*
> 
> *You love baking and consider it a multisensory experience. (Inserted: Oh YES! Also, food can be as erotic as sex)*


I am an INxJ, and I relate to nearly everything you said. I am very in-tune with everything that gives me pleasure. Check bolded parts and comments. It was a delight to read a post celebrating the beauty of sensory experiences. It's very easy for me to take such things for granted.


----------



## Thalassa

~ You remember to pee and go do number 2 as soon as you feel the urge.

~ You enjoy your food and so therefore not only never miss a meal, but make meals an important, joyful experience, for which you have learned culinary skills and wine pairings. You also eat instinctively - based on what you're craving (sweet? I must need an apple or some carbs...omg I must have blood...meat...I need something creamy...milk...I feel like my diet is too rich, I should eat some raw broccoli or have a salad...this diet coke tastes like gravel, guess I've been consuming too much aspartame..)

~ You NOTICE VERY INTENSELY that the 38 dollar a bottle Spanish Syrah is MUCH MUCH BETTER than the cheap table merlot or cab you usually drink AND WRITE IT DOWN and wonder if you should ever drink cheap, functional, working class red wine again.

~ Music makes you feel better, or want to move your body, or you sing along when you hear a busker singing on the pier.

~ You suddenly become highly competitive when playing skee ball or other amusement park games, and throw your head back and close your eyes on the Scrambler ride so you can "feel it better" then open your eyes to experience what is going on around you.

~ You wander into a store and buy things just because it looks like fun.

~ You realize that if you read back through your journal entries, your life is made complete by clean apartments, healthy plants, good meals, petting cats, and sexy boyfriends, and that it really makes you feel content to have those things with a nice warm cuppa tea.

~ You actually notice and CARE how the SJs or SPs of your generation dress and act and compare yourself and wonder if it's worth it for the goals you want to achieve. Fashion is even fun.

~ In a bar, you look at yourself randomly in the bathroom in the mirron and think to yourself, "GOD THIS FIFTY DOLLAR HAIR CUT WAS WORTH EVERY PENNY IT LOOKS SO MUCH BETTER THAN SOME CHEAP SUPERCUTS BARGAIN SHIT. I LOVE MY FIFTY DOLLAR HAIRCUT AND WILL GET ONE AGAIN."

~ You relate to novelists and directors who are Sensors.

~ You can't forget your body, and if you try, it makes you depressed.

~ Refraining from being materialistic makes you slightly sad.

~ When Ns give you futuristic scenarios, you automatically think of things like how people will get food and what people will use for toilets, and you never let them forget how unrealistic their theories are when compared to existing human society.


----------



## Thalassa

NYEnglishRose said:


> You know you're a Sensor when:
> 
> You can't start your day without fresh-brewed coffee and just sit at your kitchen table inhaling the invigorating aroma.
> 
> You can never have too many scented candles around the house.
> 
> You feel out of sorts when your home environment is disorganized, and content when it is in order.
> 
> You don't consider your laundry clean unless you can smell the lavender-scented fabric softener.
> 
> You will only sleep in cotton pajamas because you can't stand anything else.
> 
> You prefer fresh flowers to silk ones because they provide fragrance as well as beauty.
> 
> You can remember the scent of someone's house, laundry detergent, leather jacket, etc, years later.
> 
> The repetitive task of making beaded bracelets is relaxing not boring.
> 
> You absolutely love to take a walk and observe the architectural details of the houses, any pets in the neighborhood, trees, flowers, the singing birds, the cool breeze on your face, the smell of fresh bread drifting from the bakery window.
> 
> You love the smell of fresh banana bread.
> 
> You wear fragrance even when you have nowhere to go because you like it for its own sake.
> 
> You can't imagine a day without music- country, rock, pop, R&B, jazz, blues, Celtic, classical, etc, and go to bed with a CD playing.
> 
> You have a palette of colors you wear consistently because you like the way you look in them. For me, those colors are sky blue, pink, aqua, peach, purple, lilac, mint green, red, brown, royal blue,
> 
> Everything has to match and be unified.
> 
> You pick an armchair or sofa as much for its comfy softness as for its shape and upholstery color.
> 
> You actually like the sounds of crickets chirping, croaking frogs, and waterfalls.
> 
> You listen to songs very closely to determine how long each note lasts and the interval between them, as well as trying to discern which musical instruments are being played.
> 
> You consider an open air Farmer's Market and craft fair heaven.
> 
> You love baking and consider it a multisensory experience.


I agree with all of these, _except_ for matchy-matchy. For some reason, I associate the matching thing and "unity" with Si and SJs. I think SJs really crave this matching sense of order, while SPs still want the "ordered chaos" thing...like art that is conscious but not necessarily matching patterns (which honestly bores me).


----------



## zallla

... you're really bothered by messiness and ugliness, wrongly combined colors, flavors, chords etc.
... you're dexterous and love to do something concrete with your hands.
... you're easily affected by your surroundings.
... you can be quite finicky when it comes to organizing something based on their physical qualities.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

hazelwitch said:


> I am an INxJ, and I relate to nearly everything you said. I am very in-tune with everything that gives me pleasure. Check bolded parts and comments. It was a delight to read a post celebrating the beauty of sensory experiences. It's very easy for me to take such things for granted.


I think they got senses mixed up with cognitive sensing, lol.


----------



## DrDarwin

firedell said:


> You know you're a sensor when you are distracted by shiny objects.
> You know you're a sensor when going any where without your MP3 player, means hell.
> You know you're a sensor when you are good at handy work.


Okay, this is totally ME. But, I keep scoring iNtuitive on MB-type tests. Anyone have a sure-fire way of distinguishing the two? Who am I!? haha


----------



## firedell

DrDarwin said:


> Okay, this is totally ME. But, I keep scoring iNtuitive on MB-type tests. Anyone have a sure-fire way of distinguishing the two? Who am I!? haha


Tests prefer those with Fe and iNtuitives. What I advise to look at the cognitive functions. Being ENTJ your dominant function is Te, and it is also the dominant function for ESTJ. The difference is Si for ESTJ and Ni for ENTJ. Those are the first functions I would look at before you go any further.

THAT IS IF YOU ARE EXTJ. 

Here is the cognitive functions test.  It will help you, and helps others help you!


----------



## DrDarwin

*Xntj*

Thanks! I took the test at the link and verified that I am indeed iNtuitive. However, it said I was INTJ. I tend to be borderline E/I, as well...so this is no surprise to me. 

Anyway, thanks for the help. :tongue:


----------



## Thalassa

The love of your life so far was an ESFJ, you get along great with an ISTJ but squabble with NTJs all day long, feel alienated by the lack of sensation in some NF women, and finally realize that your ENFJ sister who you originally thought was your "fellow NF" in the family when you knew nothing about personality theory is YET ANOTHER ESFJ and clearly, you are SFP. 

That, and I really do get lost in the moment and spend an inordinate amount of time thinking about my next meal, the song I want to listen to, and how I want to fix my hair, despite my oh-so-deep interest in world affairs. 

And the truth be that I care more about events/facts/experiences than theory. There's only so many times that I can be told I'm "pure narrative."


----------



## Thalassa

zallla said:


> ... you're really bothered by messiness and ugliness, wrongly combined colors, flavors, chords etc.
> 
> ... you're easily affected by your surroundings.


Seriously, I hate to work or spend time ANYWHERE that is ugly or boring.


----------



## pericles

Extraverted Delusion said:


> I think they got senses mixed up with cognitive sensing, lol.


Yeah, just like some are confusing the ability to think with intuition.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion

pericles said:


> Yeah, just like some are confusing the ability to think with intuition.


Did you read my reply properly or am I just not understanding your intuitive undertone with that comment?


----------



## -Halo-

rousse:517024 said:


> Antithesis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get why it's supposedly S types who are the realists. I feel like I'd describe myself as far more of a realist than an idealist but I am an N. I've always felt realism comes from being a T at least in part.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure you're N? I thought I was N for a long time... looking back, it seems silly. But ISTPs routinely mistype themselves as INTJ. We think we're a lot smarter than we really are.
Click to expand...

 This is absolutely a TJ thing I think. I am for sure not an idealist LOL. I like my realism to the core, but I am way more prone to explicate reality to a ridiculously deep level and look for new connections within the mess of facts or interpretations so as to synthesize new understanding or meanings. I like to innovate our understanding of reality that is what science and politics is. This has nothing to do with being some bleeding heart idealist. example... go to the entj or intj threads and look are the ows threads. You will see idealist types getting shut down systematically. I for sure have met some spaced out sp surfer types who just drive me nuts with their go with the flow stuff.


----------



## Svent2

When you like goats!


----------



## VitaminDeficient

Would a sensor immediately notice when someone has gained/lost weight? I've always been relatively oblivious to this, despite considering myself relatively observant (for an iN)

I take it sensors enjoy pampering that involves physical touch? For example, massages, manicures...


----------



## Organized Chaos

Lughna said:


> Would a sensor immediately notice when someone has gained/lost weight? I've always been relatively oblivious to this, despite considering myself relatively observant (for an iN)
> 
> I take it sensors enjoy pampering that involves physical touch? For example, massages, manicures...


I'm a sensor and I find the concept of stuff like that repugnant. I may be the exception here, but I think that might be more of Feeler thing.


----------



## taptap

Lughna said:


> *Would a sensor immediately notice when someone has gained/lost weight*? I've always been relatively oblivious to this, despite considering myself relatively observant (for an iN)
> 
> I take it *sensors enjoy pampering that involves physical touch? For example, massages, manicures.*..


 That's more associated with the extraverted perceiving functions, especially Se. Ne users would want to try massages, manicures and different kinds of them, like thai massage, disco massage, etc; looking for new experiences, while Se users thoroughly enjoy the sensational experience and so would probably find a favorite.

Since Se users are more in touch with their five senses, they are faster at noticing slight physical changes, like lost weight for example. Of course, Ne users have Si, which makes them apt at noticing change. They can train themselves, by doing lots of physical activities and art for example, to get more in touch with their five senses and use Ne in a way that's more associated with Se(I've done that).

Also, you two have Se and Ne as your inferior functions, which means that you have to work a lot harder at using them to be able to benefit from these abilities.

Another thing is that F types can be better at using their functions in regard to people. So an ENTP might not realize that you've lost weight or cut your hair as fast as an ENFP. Speaking from experience here. My dad, an ENTP, hardly notices those changes in people, while I see them right away. Could be because I'm more people oriented than him(because of aux-Fi.)


----------



## lobsterking

When there's "meatball madness" at your favorite Italian restaurant and you decide to "biggie biggie dig it."


----------



## Poagapedia

Lughna said:


> I take it sensors enjoy pampering that involves physical touch? For example, massages, manicures...


^^^^^^This, times 1,000. Some seem to disagree, but I could spend the rest of my life getting a massage. (I had an LMT for a roomie, was pretty great) Or not even a massage, just running their fingers up my arm, better than most drugs. Well, I haven't tried that many. Better than pot, anyway.


----------



## QuirkyCouple

SoftBoiledLife said:


> Awww, come on! I know INFPs on PerC feel as though they don't belong in the world, but a bit of imaginativeness and spontaneity is what makes life fun!


Whoops, I just noticed there's a few more pages I missed (currently 55 of 57): but to continue with a prediction, with regard to your comment *SoftBoiledLife*, I think *Celtic Dreams * was actually agreeing with you. I don't know about her experiences, but as for myself (INFJ as well), it's not so much that I don't _*want*_ to be more spontaneous (it's a quality I envy) I simply _*can't*_, the majority of the time... However, as for imagination? I've got plenty to spare... that's were we live, in our heads...


----------



## Razorfield9

TaylorS said:


> When you are a perfectly intelligent person, and yet cannot figure out WTF the Slovenian philosopher Slavoj Žižek is saying in this article.
> 
> Looks like Postmodernist word salad to me.


Ooops, I'm not sure how to delete this, double posted.


----------



## Razorfield9

TaylorS said:


> When you are a perfectly intelligent person, and yet cannot figure out WTF the Slovenian philosopher Slavoj Žižek is saying in this article.
> 
> Looks like Postmodernist word salad to me.


I understood what he's saying, but he webs himself from *so much* unnecessary jargon and faux-terminology. Hume and Schopenauer to name two, both warned us of the 'philosopher' who masks a lack of content with terminology and irrelevant constructs. That article could have been much (muchx1000) more concise.


----------



## Razorfield9

TaylorS said:


> When you are a perfectly intelligent person, and yet cannot figure out WTF the Slovenian philosopher Slavoj Žižek is saying in this article.
> 
> Looks like Postmodernist word salad to me.


I understood what he's saying, but he takes too long to make his various points. That, and the conclusion he reaches is pretty simple, and in turn entrenched in a certain moral understanding. Not my kinda thing either.


----------



## Thalassa

Razorfield9 said:


> I understood what he's saying, but he webs himself from *so much* unnecessary jargon and faux-terminology. Hume and Schopenauer to name two, both warned us of the 'philosopher' who masks a lack of content with terminology and irrelevant constructs. That article could have been much (muchx1000) more concise.


This. This so much. I was fine in the first paragraph. By the second paragraph, I was irritated and thinking "fucking INTP." 

Unnecessary jargon, and stuff that just looks like unnecessary pretense to me (that a Ti dom with tert Si may think of as "word precision" ironically I think this has less to do with an N function and more to do with Ti supported with Si in an INTP).

It's also boring as fucking hell. That's not even interesting enough to hold my attention, it's like speculative non-sense to me once it stops applying directly how to SOLVE the problems that were addressed in the first paragraph.


----------



## Razorfield9

fourtines said:


> This. This so much. I was fine in the first paragraph. By the second paragraph, I was irritated and thinking "fucking INTP."
> 
> Unnecessary jargon, and stuff that just looks like unnecessary pretense to me (that a Ti dom with tert Si may think of as "word precision" ironically I think this has less to do with an N function and more to do with Ti supported with Si in an INTP).
> 
> It's also boring as fucking hell. That's not even interesting enough to hold my attention, it's like speculative non-sense to me once it stops applying directly how to SOLVE the problems that were addressed in the first paragraph.


I don't mind wordiness and verbositude (neologism yes) when they're all involved with something that has content. I can understand artistic writing, but with _philosophy_ your main concern is getting your point across, not persuading the reader that he's somehow inept through your extensive argument construction. Your evaluation as tert Si makes sense- a truly intuitive person would move as quickly as possible to get to his conclusion, as he'd assume that the conclusion would be obvious from fewer unnecessary word-ies. 

Okay, I'm sort of ranting but you get the point.


----------



## Miss Scarlet

I know you're an Si when I want to pull my hair out but at the same time want to hire you as my personal assistant.


----------



## QuirkyCouple

*My Ni Is Slow | Verbosity Is A Guilty Pleasure | INTP's Sometimes Confuse Me Too...*



Razorfield9 said:


> I don't mind wordiness and verbositude (neologism yes) when they're all involved with something that has content. I can understand artistic writing, but with _philosophy_ your main concern is getting your point across, not persuading the reader that he's somehow inept through your extensive argument construction. Your evaluation as tert Si makes sense- a truly intuitive person would move as quickly as possible to get to his conclusion, as he'd assume that the conclusion would be obvious from fewer unnecessary word-ies.
> 
> Okay, I'm sort of ranting but you get the point.


Hello Razorfield9,

I think that you are generalizing a bit too much for Nx types; I'm INFJ (NiFe), with strongly expressed I and N preferences (consistently at ~75%). My writing can be quite verbose (don't take my word for it, look some up if you like); my intention is often to offer a "quick response", but the post often grows substantially* (*)*. I don't think the reason is a desire to "get my point across" (although generally, yes I enjoy it when people share my viewpoints), so much as my desire that I write in a way that anybody could understand. In a nutshell, I try to write in a way that the same "meaning" would be taken away by both, say, an INTJ, or an ESFJ alike (though for sure, verbosity doesn't generally help me in the latter case; I try to keep that in mind when in the ESFJ forum).

So I feel you're comment ("_a truly intuitive person would move as quickly as possible to get to his conclusion, as he'd assume that the conclusion would be obvious from fewer unnecessary word-ies._") doesn't apply to me. My Ni feels "surreal" to me (a "pool" of "big picture", super-connected ideas that I "sorta' vaguely get"); I have to use Ti to rein it in (I could otherwise write for days as Ni keeps throwing new analogies and connections my way). I personally find *Ni to be both slow, and inconclusive*; it's work is never quite done.

I can't speak for *fourtines*, but I can appreciate the statement _"Unnecessary jargon, and stuff that just looks like unnecessary pretense to me"_. Even sharing N (though focused inwards), and tertiary Ti (I consider mine relatively well developed) with INTP's, I often have to read certain INTP statements several times, and I sometimes find that either the logic, or the many, "big" words used to express it "don't compute".

_*(* - This post is a good example from my reference above; serious "mission creep" on my part... [that quote is a nod to the xxTJ's here])

[Subsequent To Razorfield9's Reply: I tried the "I Write Like" (http://iwl.me) link, using the post above as input - the result was "*__Arthur C. Clarke__*" (science fiction writer, author of 2001: A Space Odyssey)]
*_


----------



## Razorfield9

QuirkyCouple said:


> Hello Razorfield9,
> 
> I think that you are generalizing a bit too much for Nx types; I'm INFJ (NiFe), with strongly expressed I and N preferences (consistently at ~75%). My writing can be quite verbose (don't take my word for it, look some up if you like); my intention is often to offer a "quick response", but the post often grows substantially* (*)*. I don't think the reason is a desire to "get my point across" (although generally, yes I enjoy it when people share my viewpoints), so much as my desire that I write in a way that anybody could understand. In a nutshell, I try to write in a way that the same "meaning" would be taken away by both, say, an INTJ, or an ESFJ alike (though for sure, verbosity doesn't generally help me in the latter case; I try to keep that in mind when in the ESFJ forum).
> 
> So I feel you're comment ("_a truly intuitive person would move as quickly as possible to get to his conclusion, as he'd assume that the conclusion would be obvious from fewer unnecessary word-ies._") doesn't apply to me. My Ni feels "surreal" to me (a "pool" of "big picture", super-connected ideas that I "sorta' vaguely get"); I have to use Ti to rein it in (I could otherwise write for days as Ni keeps throwing new analogies and connections my way). I personally find *Ni to be both slow, and inconclusive*; it's work is never quite done.
> 
> I can't speak for *fourtines*, but I can appreciate the statement _"Unnecessary jargon, and stuff that just looks like unnecessary pretense to me"_. Even sharing N (though focused inwards), and tertiary Ti (I consider mine relatively well developed) with INTP's, I often have to read certain INTP statements several times, and I sometimes find that either the logic, or the many, "big" words used to express it "don't compute".
> 
> _*(* - This post is a good example from my reference above; serious "mission creep" on my part... [that quote is a nod to the xxTJ's here])*_


No you're right- it is I that jumped to conclusions in order to posit a somewhat 'critical' viewpoint. Thanks for pointing that out, forgot about the post hehe. Ironically, I generalized pretty badly and from a limited worldview as well. 

I actually don't mind wordiness in anything- as long as its content-filled. I actually feel similar to you in the analogy department you describe with your Ni (I guess Si does something similar?) as when I describe things I tend to use an analogy (E.G. this song is meaty, rich, and filled with riffs... Sort of like a sonic Caesar Salad haha). 

But back to the point at hand, I find that verboseness is something that can strike me _when I write about something that interests me_ (also, how long should one continue the italics for? Never got that)- such as when I'm talking about philosophy with somebody- the ideas keep coming, and because I deem them relevant for the sort of discussion we're having- boom! A torrential downpour of thinking on my part! It also happens to be an issue with me, an "E", and discussing those sorts of things- I won't ever stop unless something inside says "hold it sir, slow down a bit" and I then ask "am I speaking too much?" sheepishly, so I can definitely agree with you in some regards.

I also tend to run on when I'm hyper as I don't think about what I'm saying. My writing rapidly devolves into minigun bullets spraying across a paper wall (now that's a writing _style_.) 

Okay, so more tangential dialogue on my part. But I can actually sympathize with you to an extent that I'm rather surprised by... 

Again though, sorry for any misunderstandings regarding the verboseness debate, I actually respect the N function a whole darn lot.

Cheers!

EDIT: Btw, you should try going all tangential with this little device. Watch it pick out your name haha (mindf**k!) http://iwl.me/


----------



## QuirkyCouple

*I Second Si As "Get It Done" Types*



ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I know you're an Si when I want to pull my hair out but at the same time want to hire you as my personal assistant.


If I had any business being an entrepreneur or supervisor in need of an assistant, I would heartily agree with you. I worked for two individuals I believe to be Si-Dom's (ISTJ), and both my parents are *Si-Dom's (ISxJ's)*, and there's a kind of *"get it done right, get it done right now"* attitude that seems common among all of them. The first individual Si-Dom I worked for (I can't be 100% certain, but the ISTJ profiles sound like they were all written for her) drove me insane as my boss (through I respected her greatly); she was about as rigid as it gets. I know I drove her crazy (I think my Ni made me appear "seat of the pants", though I don't believe that's accurate - it was actually necessary for the troubleshooting aspects of my job); I hope that she ultimately respected me too (but if not, I don't really care)...

Speaking of "Dom's", *ENTJwillruletheworld*, is it wrong that I'm a little turned on by your avatar (INFJ makes a note; "lookup BDSM")... Are ENTJ women "take charge" in the bedroom as well as the board room?

(* Wink *)


----------



## Miss Scarlet

QuirkyCouple said:


> If I had any business being an entrepreneur or supervisor in need of an assistant, I would heartily agree with you. I worked for two individuals I believe to be Si-Dom's (ISTJ), and both my parents are *Si-Dom's (ISxJ's)*, and there's a kind of *"get it done right, get it done right now"* attitude that seems common among all of them. The first individual Si-Dom I worked for (I can't be 100% certain, but the ISTJ profiles sound like they were all written for her) drove me insane as my boss (through I respected her greatly); she was about as rigid as it gets. I know I drove her crazy (I think my Ni made me appear "seat of the pants", though I don't believe that's accurate - it was actually necessary for the troubleshooting aspects of my job); I hope that she ultimately respected me too (but if not, I don't really care)...
> 
> Speaking of "Dom's", *ENTJwillruletheworld*, is it wrong that I'm a little turned on by your avatar (INFJ makes a note; "lookup BDSM")... Are ENTJ women "take charge" in the bedroom as well as the board room?
> 
> (* Wink *)


Yes we are very take charge in all major aspects of life. ;D


----------



## TaylorS

fourtines said:


> This. This so much. I was fine in the first paragraph. By the second paragraph, I was irritated and thinking "fucking INTP."
> 
> Unnecessary jargon, and stuff that just looks like unnecessary pretense to me (that a Ti dom with tert Si may think of as "word precision" ironically I think this has less to do with an N function and more to do with Ti supported with Si in an INTP).
> 
> It's also boring as fucking hell. That's not even interesting enough to hold my attention, it's like speculative non-sense to me once it stops applying directly how to SOLVE the problems that were addressed in the first paragraph.


I detest jargon-filled academic "philosophy" mean to mystify rather than clarify.


----------



## Razorfield9

TaylorS said:


> I detest jargon-filled academic "philosophy" mean to mystify rather than clarify.


When philosophy becomes 'academic' or purely ivory tower-esque stuff it becomes quickly meaningless- as it relates directly to the meaning of philosophy itself... Screw those 'holier than thou' attitudes (where it really isn't merited in *philosophy *- at _all_).

At the same time though, we shouldn't jump to conclusions just when we don't grasp something- let it settle/digest/process than make an evaluation.


----------



## TaylorS

Razorfield9 said:


> When philosophy becomes 'academic' or purely ivory tower-esque stuff it becomes quickly meaningless- as it relates directly to the meaning of philosophy itself... Screw those 'holier than thou' attitudes (where it really isn't merited in *philosophy *- at _all_).


This is exactly the opinion of the philosopher Karl Popper, who was an ESTJ (Jung actually mentioned Popper as an example of a Te-Dom in one of his later works), philosophy that loses its connection with new knowledge and social problems is BS.


----------



## Razorfield9

TaylorS said:


> This is exactly the opinion of the philosopher Karl Popper, who was an ESTJ (Jung actually mentioned Popper as an example of a Te-Dom in one of his later works), philosophy that loses its connection with new knowledge and social problems is BS.


Exactly. True philosophy should be eternally applicable.


----------



## Kito

When you go somewhere new, and you're overwhelmed by the natural beauty of the area, and kind of forget why you went there in the first place so that you can take in the surroundings and take tons of photos. 

When N-types get annoyed at you for not thinking ahead (especially true for SPs).


----------



## niss

> You know you're a Sensor when:
> 
> You can't start your day without fresh-brewed coffee and just sit at your kitchen table inhaling the invigorating aroma.
> 
> *I like the aroma but I seldom drink the stuff. My days seem to start fine without it.*
> 
> You can never have too many scented candles around the house.
> 
> *I have a strong aversion to scented candles.*
> 
> You feel out of sorts when your home environment is disorganized, and content when it is in order.
> 
> *True.*
> 
> You don't consider your laundry clean unless you can smell the lavender-scented fabric softener.
> 
> *I don't use fabric softener. I sure don't use lavender scented anything.*
> 
> You will only sleep in cotton pajamas because you can't stand anything else.
> 
> *I couldn't care less what it is made of as long as it is simple and doesn't complicate my life.*
> 
> You prefer fresh flowers to silk ones because they provide fragrance as well as beauty.
> 
> *I prefer flowers remain outside where they can grow naturally. Fragrance is fine - outdoors.*
> 
> You can remember the scent of someone's house, laundry detergent, leather jacket, etc, years later.
> 
> *True.*
> 
> The repetitive task of making beaded bracelets is relaxing not boring.
> 
> *I hate monotonous and repetitive tasks. I end up tense and frustrated with them.*
> 
> You absolutely love to take a walk and observe the architectural details of the houses, any pets in the neighborhood, trees, flowers, the singing birds, the cool breeze on your face, the smell of fresh bread drifting from the bakery window.
> 
> *I enjoy getting up before first light and finding a place to sit in the woods, watching the world come alive around me. No people noises.*
> 
> You love the smell of fresh banana bread.
> 
> *Who doesn't? My dog is nuts for banana bread. *
> 
> You wear fragrance even when you have nowhere to go because you like it for its own sake.
> 
> *I never wear fragrance. Ever. I don't like being in close proximity to people that wear enough so that I notice it.*
> 
> You can't imagine a day without music- country, rock, pop, R&B, jazz, blues, Celtic, classical, etc, and go to bed with a CD playing.
> 
> *I seldom listen to music unless I am doing some mindless task like mowing or driving. I will generally listen to talk radio or an audio book (preferred).*
> 
> You have a palette of colors you wear consistently because you like the way you look in them. For me, those colors are sky blue, pink, aqua, peach, purple, lilac, mint green, red, brown, royal blue,
> 
> *Not at all. I prefer simplicity and functionality over anything. I avoid bright colors, pastel anything, or clothes that require special care. Shoes can be any color as long as it is black. Same with socks. Durable clothing gets the nod, as does solid colors over prints.*
> 
> Everything has to match and be unified.
> 
> *It does have to match, but I don't even know what unified means.*
> 
> You pick an armchair or sofa as much for its comfy softness as for its shape and upholstery color.
> 
> *I don't care about it's shape, texture, or color. Is it comfortable and will it be a pain to get up out of it is really all that crosses my mind.*
> 
> You actually like the sounds of crickets chirping, croaking frogs, and waterfalls.
> 
> *True. White noise promotes sound sleep.*
> 
> You listen to songs very closely to determine how long each note lasts and the interval between them, as well as trying to discern which musical instruments are being played.
> 
> *Not normally. I have to be really into the group or song for this to occur.*
> 
> You consider an open air Farmer's Market and craft fair heaven.
> 
> *I hate shopping of all types. The two listed are particularly hated.*
> 
> You love baking and consider it a multisensory experience.
> 
> *Food prep should be done well (as should any other task), but the joy is in the eating of the food. I don't bake anything.*


*After reading this list, I think I'll turn in my ISTJ card.*


----------



## Neon Knight

...you are extremely resourceful. I know both SJs and SPs who are very resourceful.


----------



## CallSignOWL

when you listen to a song over and over again just because you like how it sounds, and not because of any special meaning


----------



## cityofcircuits

You might be a sensor when you have over 40 bottles of cologne due to the variety of scents that you enjoy. And you might be a feeler if you wear those colognes based on mood.


----------



## Kito

When you can tell what's for dinner because you can smell it from upstairs and know exactly what that smell is.


----------



## BlueG

Brian1 said:


> Am I the exception to the rule? Even when I as a kid, needles never phased me. Anyhow, I won't hold against you that you're against needles.


I always watch when my blood is drawn. 

But no, I have an extremely high pain tolerance to gradual pain. And a moderate tolerance to sudden pain.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer

LittleB81 said:


> You know you're a sensor when things that are mildly painful for others feel like physical torture to you. Example: Getting pricked with a needle or having an IV tube inserted make me scream, sob, and sometimes faint from pain.  Not kidding.


I don't think this can be applied to sensor vs. intuitive. I know an ISTP dude who can endure insane amounts of pain without flinching. Even though that's Se rather than Si, I still don't think it has anything to do with this area of psychology or perhaps even any area of psychology.


----------



## Sayonara

BlueGiraffe said:


> I always watch when my blood is drawn.


Heh, I do that too. I don't know why, but I simply can't turn away. 

Maybe it's because the feeling is 'foreign' to me, and I don't experience it much.


----------



## MyName

You and I have communication problems. :wink:


----------



## Brian1

When the Boss asks "So Brian you know how to make a bale", and under pressure you do it, because you don't want to piss off the boss. You know you'll need a flat crate for when the cardboard falls, you get a jack to jack up the bale when it's finished, and you get the wires, and you do it,even though you haven't made a bale for at least 12 years. Somehow it just seems to come back to you.


----------



## alionsroar

You're sweeping and the broom is near your nose and because it reminds you of Pinocchio's nose that grew when he told a lie, you pick the broom up and hold the end to your nose, and say, "look, I told a lie."


----------



## Inguz

MyName said:


> You and I have communication problems. :wink:


I'm not sure if I understand what point you're trying to make here.


----------



## Beatrice

firedell said:


> You know you're a sensor when going any where without your MP3 player, means hell.


Too true. I used listen to mine even when I was sleeping, but I kept rolling over on the earbuds and they broke.

You know you're a sensor when you refuse to dog-ear pages in books, instead using bookmarks that you always have on hand.


----------



## SunSoul

When you are wayyy too sensitive out-wright towards people....


----------



## SunSoul

BlueGiraffe said:


> I always watch when my blood is drawn.
> 
> But no, I have an extremely high pain tolerance to gradual pain. And a moderate tolerance to sudden pain.


I have never watched while my blood is being drawn.. :O I just know it'll make me queasy. I'm chicken. lol


----------



## BlueG

SunSoul said:


> When you are wayyy too sensitive out-wright towards people....


No. 



SunSoul said:


> I have never watched while my blood is being drawn.. :O I just know it'll make me queasy. I'm chicken. lol


Different strokes for different folks. And at least you're not making yourself queasy on purpose.


----------



## SunSoul

BlueGiraffe said:


> No.
> Different strokes for different folks. And at least you're not making yourself queasy on purpose.


That's just how I perceive sensing types.


----------



## BlueG

SunSoul said:


> That's just how I perceive sensing types.


In reference to your "When you are wayyy too sensitive out-wright towards people...."? If so: first off, this is a sensor thread. Second, it's still wrong.


----------



## SunSoul

BlueGiraffe said:


> In reference to your "When you are wayyy too sensitive out-wright towards people...."? If so: first off, this is a sensor thread. Second, it's still wrong.


Are you offended? It's just an INFJ's point of view. We're the fucked up ones you should be happy you're Sensing.


----------



## BlueG

SunSoul said:


> Are you offended?


ROFL, no. 



> It's just an INFJ's point of view. We're the fucked up ones you should be happy you're Sensing.


----------



## themartyparade

SunSoul said:


> Are you offended? It's just an INFJ's point of view. We're the fucked up ones you should be happy you're Sensing.


You're still wrong though. Se or Si has nothing to do with being sensitive as a person. How we interpret the world would be the work of our judging functions (fi, ti) and the stereotype would be that you as an EN*F*P (or INFJ, dafuq?) would come off as more sensitive than me or @BlueGiraffe.


----------



## SunSoul

I think my experiences with sensing types has been cold and distant. I interpret that as scared to be sensitive I guess. I might scare them off with my comfort of feeling.

"ENFPs sometimes make serious errors in judgment. They have an amazing ability to intuitively perceive the truth about a person or situation, but when they apply judgment to their perception, they may jump to the wrong conclusions. "


----------



## BlueG

SunSoul said:


> I think my experiences with sensing types has been cold and distant. I interpret that as scared to be sensitive I guess. I might scare them off with my comfort of feeling.


So Sensors are way too sensitive out-right to people but they're cold and distant. And they're scared to be sensitive because you make them feel comfortable. 

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Impact Calculus

SunSoul said:


> I think my experiences with sensing types has been cold and distant. I interpret that as scared to be sensitive I guess. I might scare them off with my comfort of feeling.
> 
> "ENFPs sometimes make serious errors in judgment. They have an amazing ability to intuitively perceive the truth about a person or situation, but when they apply judgment to their perception, they may jump to the wrong conclusions. "


Making a mistake regarding your understanding/experience with sensors is more oriented around _Se-Ni_ or _Ni-Se_. High _Ne_ is much more oriented around _situational_ misjudgements than the former of the two.

This is horribly ironic because your post _*seems* to puts me under the impression_ that you are a likely mistyped ESFP. More relevantly, such occurrences and similar ones tend to occur because of both/either:

A. Sensor stigma

and/or

B. Interpreting based off of the dichotomies instead of the functions associated. 

---

Your perceiving functions, alone, tend to make the _least_ of a difference on your personality. This is why they are confused so easily and why it is so easy to unconsciously push oneself away from the idea that the oneself could be a sensor. Even worse, this is _primarily_ caused by stigma. Yes, some people are under the impression that it's bad to be a sensor; this is because they are _subconsciously_ assuming that sensors are unintelligible hippies or of other forms of stereotypes that get around. Sensors aren't even remotely _correlative_ to such individuals, and ones MBTI has absolutely nothing to do with ones _ability_. And no, neither of the sensing functions correlate with emotional sensitivity. Having feeling higher up on your function order, admittedly, does tend to turn more towards that direction; however, emotional sensitivity manifests in many different ways, which makes MBTI an very inaccurate scope to look through in regards to emotional sensitivity. 


In short:

Any ESFP could be a mathematical genius and any INTP could be the homeless person who enjoys living his life in your backyard. The stereotypes _don't_ warrant anything or _correlate to anything at all_.


Also, I wasn't trying to be mean when I gave you my impression of your actual type. My goal was to widen your perspective of what's possible and relevant in regards to ones MBTI type.

And... yeah. Now I'm drained.


----------



## SunSoul

BlueGiraffe said:


> So Sensors are way too sensitive out-right to people but they're cold and distant. And they're scared to be sensitive because you make them feel comfortable.
> 
> Makes perfect sense.


I was admitting I was wrong in that post. Geez sensing types are so sensitive.. jk jk. I make them feel uncomfortable.. because I am comfortable with feeling outwardly. And I guess I'm focusing on Si types because I don't know and Se types personally. I think they are sensitive and catty towards me because they want to give off the impression "just leave me alone". I'm intuitive so I think about what messages people are sending me subconsciously.. this is a subjective opinion of course and in no way am I saying that it's objective truth. It's my interactions with dominant Si types that makes me feel this way about them.. meaning it's my personality conflicting with theirs.


----------



## Kabosu

You DETECT things.


----------



## sidekicklover22

Sporadic Aura said:


> I edited my post cause I didn't feel like calling you out! You're taking it well for an INFP .


Haha!! Awe! Thank You, so much!! GOD gives us all different skills, and he's given me a heart of positivity! I'm glad I can give you another perspective on the make-shift of an INFP  Besides, I truly enjoy my ENTP counterparts!!


----------



## Mr. Objectivity

When the second letter of your MBTI type is S


----------



## Antrist

atypeofuser said:


> You DETECT things.


This.

I often get people ask me if it gets annoying that I notice when my environment changes in very slight ways and I share it with others. Also you know you're a sensor when you're not the kind of person to walk out in front of a bus, oblivious to it's existence as you were daydreaming.

I mean, I do plenty of daydreaming and imagineering but when something interesting or relevant triggers sensory input, it's all dropped. I know quite a few N-types that just don't get that wake-up call.


----------



## sidekicklover22

Who else thinks this is the ultimate Sensing Festival?




Dont get me wrong, I'd probably LOVE it as well 
Sensors and plus, can I hear a "Woot Woot!"


----------



## niss

sidekicklover22 said:


> Who else thinks this is the ultimate Sensing Festival?


No ... just no. 

This sensor would not want to be within a hundred miles of such an activity.


----------



## sidekicklover22

niss said:


> No ... just no.
> 
> This sensor would not want to be within a hundred miles of such an activity.


Re-comment: Specifically a Sensing Perceiving type would enjoy this festival very much.


----------



## niss

sidekicklover22 said:


> Re-comment: Specifically a Sensing Perceiving type would enjoy this festival very much.


SWMBO, the ENFP, would likely enjoy such a display. I'm going with Se and Ne being ok with this event.


----------



## sidekicklover22

niss said:


> SWMBO, the ENFP, would likely enjoy such a display. I'm going with Se and Ne being ok with this event.


I'll take you up on that hypothesis! That doesn't mean it can't vary person to person based on what they delight in, but overall this idea is very likely


----------



## HonestAndTrue

You Know You're A Sensor When:

1. someone asked you a question ten years ago, and asked you the same question today, and your answer was the same.
2. your backup plan has a backup plan.
3. people borrow stuff from you because you have one and they don't.
4. when the electricity goes out the world doesn't end.
5. you only stop going to some people/businesses for services because they died/closed.
6. you remember who gave you what for Christmas so you don't end up re-gifting to the same person that gifted you.


----------



## Antrist

HonestAndTrue said:


> You Know You're A Sensor When:
> 
> 1. someone asked you a question ten years ago, and asked you the same question today, and your answer was the same.
> 2. your backup plan has a backup plan.
> 3. people borrow stuff from you because you have one and they don't.
> 4. when the electricity goes out the world doesn't end.
> 5. you only stop going to some people/businesses for services because they died/closed.
> 6. you remember who gave you what for Christmas so you don't end up re-gifting to the same person that gifted you.


I think this may only be true of SxJ types...


----------



## Tru7h

Simo said:


> I don't know about you, but I know you are a sensor when despite your high IQ (even higher than mine), I still regard you as a dummy.
> 
> I am pretty sure you have similar ideas about the Ns. For instance, you think one who studies philosophy or sociology does so because she wasn't smart enough to get into business or med school!
> 
> ----------------------
> When an N talks about the implicit racism or sexism in a movie and you say, no, "that's just a movie"!!! (I want to punch you on the face at that moment!)


I know that this post is old, but I am glad that Fizz contradicted your points and hopefully other people who consider themselves "superior" to someone else due to their "functions" will understand this as well.

Your whole superiority complex due to your insecurities is not our problem. If you decide to bring it here, be ready to deal with us, especially us SPs.


----------



## stilldaydreaming

When you love to touch your soft pillow. I really love to do this XD.


----------



## Kitfool

I've never really thought about it before!

You know you're a senser when: 

Philosophy makes your head hurt.

You take most things at face value.

You don't always think about the deeper implications.

You need proof to believe anything.

You really enjoy physical pleasure.

You can remember subtle details of peoples' faces.

You like to get down to the nitty gritty. 

When you think intuitive, you tend to think 'wishy washy', even if it's not true.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare

You know you're a sensor when you focus more on things than on people.


----------



## Antrist

WickedQueen said:


> When you watched an earthquake news on the TV, your Intuitor friend comment on how bad the government manage the rescue system is, while all you want to do is jump straight to that place and help the victims as best as you can.


This is a good one. I also wish that everyone in the area would have the exact same frame of mind as the sensors in your example.

This thread may be a bit of fun. But really, it's representative of everything people misunderstand about MBTI and what makes a person a 'sensor' in terms of Keirsey temperament. Since it's posted in the Myers-Briggs section, we can only be talking about the kind of sensors which are referred to by having 'S' in their type. In this case, there can be very few common traits that every type will agree with other than "you know you're a sensor when you have an 'S' in your type.

Although I agree with a lot of the points raised, I disagree with just as many traits that have been suggested - and not only on my own behalf but on the behalf of people I know well, and know well to be other types of sensor.

If you're talking about 'sensor' in terms of people who are sensory - then by all means, this topic has a much clearer aim. At the moment it also pulls in internalised sensors such as the SJ-types. The majority of the responses seem to be from SP types, however.

Perhaps SP types see themselves more as sensors...


----------



## Antrist

niss said:


> No ... just no.
> 
> This sensor would not want to be within a hundred miles of such an activity.


Funnily enough, me neither.

Strange though, by type we couldn't be any more different!


----------



## MsFancyPants

You know you're a sensor when you know how you like things placed, and making even the smallest adjustment in how an object is placed (esp. in the kitchen) or displayed to your preference is comforting


----------



## Praying Mantis

You know your a sensor when you get bored in your computer programming class, and start to play with the colors in your program, because they're "fascinating."
Also, when in the hardware store you get fixated on those Christmas toy settings the ones with the miniature Santa Clauses, children, sparkly (and I bet fuzzy) snow, and moving trains.


----------



## GoldenApple

ParetoCaretheStare said:


> You know you're a sensor when you focus more on things than on people.


Isn't that more like Thinking than Sensing? Perhaps SFs think more about people than things, because people are the things they care about!


----------



## Antrist

GoldenApple said:


> Isn't that more like Thinking than Sensing? Perhaps SFs think more about people than things, because people are the things they care about!


I agree, try telling that to an ISFJ.


----------



## BooksandButterflies

MsFancyPants said:


> You know you're a sensor when you know how you like things placed, and making even the smallest adjustment in how an object is placed (esp. in the kitchen) or displayed to your preference is comforting


_*You too, huh?*_:laughing:


----------



## HarpFluffy

... when you live life in the here-and-now, and seek meaning and entertainment by interacting with your environment.


----------



## MsFancyPants

PinkPizazz said:


> _*You too, huh?*_:laughing:


If someone comes in and changes the placement of said objects, I get so unbelievably upset..and I end up hiding most of my inner turmoil.. I mean, it's ludicrous but that's how I operate, unfortunately.


----------



## Nicole Hobbs

anapuna said:


> actually there is a corralation to "green" and "grape soda". i don't know what you did. but drink 20-40 oz of grape soda and check out the comode the next 2 times you make drop a log. the green part of the food coloring does not digest into the body.


My countenance upon reading that: :shocked:


----------



## anapuna

Nicole Hobbs said:


> My countenance upon reading that: :shocked:


yes. i shock and AND amaze.


----------



## letsmosey

When you still wear the world's ugliest robe around the house because it's just _so fluffy!_


----------



## Rainman

WickedQueen said:


> You spend five hours to read and re-read a book about the basic theory of a software, yet you still don't get it, while your Intuitor friend read it once in less than 2 hours and is able to operate the software. You then ask her to teach you, using examples on how using each features. Two days later, it's _your_ turn to teach her on how to mixing each features in the right composition to create this very cool and awesome model that never been mentioned in any books before.
> 
> You always got bad to average test grades in Physic class, while your Intuitor friend always got good to excellent grade in the same class. When final project comes, you choose an ordinary theme with common methods, while your Intuitor friend use her own futuristic methods she made by combining several theories. In the end of the final project, you got A plus because you have found a new better result from common methods, while your friend got B plus because her methods have flaws that gave bad result on her final project result. When the Physic class was over, you got straight A, while your friend got A minus, and she hate you for that.


i thought intuitors were the ones who mix stuff and create stuff new. also in your second paragraph you reverse it and say it's the intuitor who was mixing and creating new stuff (but just in the academic not computer setting). 

also i've read intuitors aren't concerned with contempory here and now issues and in my book government falls into that. you see how weak the classficiations for mbti are.


----------



## Rainman

MsFancyPants said:


> If someone comes in and changes the placement of said objects, I get so unbelievably upset..and I end up hiding most of my inner turmoil.. I mean, it's ludicrous but that's how I operate, unfortunately.


isn't that just OCD?


----------



## Raichu

When you're driving, and you can't stop thinking about how the sun is making your ear hot, and how smooth the road is, and the texture of the steering wheel, and your shoelace touching your leg, and your eyelashes touching each other when you blink. >.<


----------



## Rainman

raichu said:


> When you're driving, and you can't stop thinking about how the sun is making your ear hot, and how smooth the road is, and the texture of the steering wheel, and your shoelace touching your leg, and your eyelashes touching each other when you blink. >.<


sorry but i think this goes under my scrutiny of wrongness also... if you're noticing those things as a distraction that's why you said 'can't stop thinking about them' then i'd say that would make you generally a thinker like most. (btw i'm using ordinary/my terminology not mbti functions terminology). however if you utterly enjoyed the sensations and were so attracted to the experience of the sensation that it inspired you to do some art about it then that would make you a true sensor in my system. and my system is neuroplasticity there aren't really types simply what you do most causes your brain to become that way and then causes who you are. 

the two ways of thinking and the two things in life are symbols and actuals ie signifiers and signified. when you think in words... have you really comprehended whatever you thought about? how do you know what you've thought about until you're aware of what actually happens in reality that it's referring too...

also if you were a sensor your senses would be more integrated rather than a distraction. honestly what you've described is to do with sensory integration you're getting all of one sense because your senses aren't integrated the sense that you were only focused on ie getting was touch ie you were only under that sensation of touch. 

still your comment came closer to typing than those other ones lol.


----------



## Raichu

Rainman said:


> if you're noticing those things as a distraction that's why you said 'can't stop thinking about them' then i'd say that would make you generally a thinker like most.


Thinking about things makes me a Thinker? Do Feelers not think? Wouldn't that make school really difficult?

And they're not a distraction. It's not like I crash through all the cars because the road is too smooth. I just notice and am very aware of things.


----------



## Rainman

raichu said:


> Thinking about things makes me a Thinker? Do Feelers not think? Wouldn't that make school really difficult?
> 
> And they're not a distraction. It's not like I crash through all the cars because the road is too smooth. I just notice and am very aware of things.


i wasn't making the point that feelers don't think at all... i was making the point that the 'sensing' that you mentioned sounds like just a normal distraction. maybe sensory integration problems if you get it too much - just coz you're focussing on those touch sensation means you're not attending to the visual sensations of the road or the scenery around you that you drive through etc aka it doesn't make you any more or less of a sensor if it's a distraction. a sensor in my books would stare at cars on the internet that look nice out of interest (not a distraction). 

put it this way i just don't think shoe lace touching your leg or eye lashes blinking is anything that someone who is fully aware of their senses and the world around them (and learn by their senses) would pay attention to as there's no feeling - no art to it. sensors if that was a type of person isn't just a vegetable (not saying you are at all) who finds all that interesting. the human senses become personified if you're really a right brained sensation person. 

what more do you feel when you feel those things in the car? this will help me know if they're basically distractions (not meaning you'll crash) or if you're getting something else from these (from teh sounds of it dull sensations).


----------



## Raichu

Rainman said:


> what more do you feel when you feel those things in the car? this will help me know if they're basically distractions (not meaning you'll crash) or if you're getting something else from these (from teh sounds of it dull sensations).


You seem to be under the impression that I want/need you to confirm that I'm a sensor. I don't. I couldn't care less what type you think I am, and I don't need to prove my self to you. You are not the Myers-Briggs God.


----------



## Rainman

raichu said:


> You seem to be under the impression that I want/need you to confirm that I'm a sensor. I don't. I couldn't care less what type you think I am, and I don't need to prove my self to you. You are not the Myers-Briggs God.


you seem to be rather defensive for no reason and no your first assumption is entirely missed. and if you haven't picked it up yet i don't even think 'sensors' exist so how would i be sayin whether you are one or not? please do not adress me again.


----------



## Raichu

Rainman said:


> you seem to be rather defensive for no reason and no your first assumption is entirely missed. and if you haven't picked it up yet i don't even think 'sensors' exist so how would i be sayin whether you are one or not? please do not adress me again.


_You_ don't address _me_ again.


----------



## Ellis Bell

The (apparently, to me) heavily Se-dom or aux people in the What's my Type thread who think they're iNtuitives make you shake your head and wonder what's wrong with being a sensing type?


----------



## Ellis Bell

And then I doubt it when I interrupt a p!ssing contest and wonder "where have I been?"


----------



## Mammon

You know you're a sensor when you listen to music and get goosebumps.

Hmmm, just happend again a moment ago. Wonderful!


----------



## Rainman

DubLeWoble said:


> You know you're a sensor when you listen to music and get goosebumps.
> 
> Hmmm, just happend again a moment ago. Wonderful!


i agree. only after really paying attention to the sensation of music can this happen. and that can only happen if you really think in sensation.


----------



## Brian1

It's kind of ironic you mentioned music as I found as a Sensor, I can get high off the music, Seal's Crazy is a good place to start with that.


----------



## Rainman

Brian1 said:


> It's kind of ironic you mentioned music as I found as a Sensor, I can get high off the music, Seal's Crazy is a good place to start with that.


but what's the irony of that?


----------



## Brian1

Rainman said:


> but what's the irony of that?


I was talking to @_DubLeWoble_. I rarely try and get angry ,because, I can get out of control, and I refrained from your row with @_raichu_, but, keep in mind, you are on a board called, "You Know You're A Sensor When," you are not a Sensor, and you have your own boards, like "You Know You're an Introvert When," "You Know You're an Intuitive When," "You Know You're A Judger When," and the only time I'm supposed to see you, "You Know You're A Thinker When."

With that in mind, I was using the word irony, as a Situational Irony, in which you agreed, that music gives a person "Goosebumps" or in your words a "sensation." 

Did you know that Ronald Reagan was almost assassinated when John Hinckley shot at the president six times, all six times, at close range outside the Washington Hilton, missed the president, but one of the stray bullets hit the presidential limousine, and ricocheted into Reagan,it ricocheted into Reagan because the bullet intended to kill the president missed, but, in so missing, hit a vehicle that was bullet proof, to protect the president, in case someone tried to kill him? So that's a situational irony http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reagan...g/wiki/Irony#Irony_of_fate_.28cosmic_irony.29. That's a modern usage of the word irony. I think I was going for that, but I could thought, someone stated how music moves them, you also stated how music moves you, then I jump on board and talked about how music moves me. Now, anyone could be registered with this site, but to be registered with this site, and be on a sensor board, and be talking about music, that just reminds of a cosmic irony.Irony - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

On top of that, lets experience these two events, the talking of music, and three people coming together in a board of Sensors, in a meaningful way, three people talking about sensation in which Carl Jung writes about,all of us on this board owe a huge debt to Jung, Jung not only wrote about Sensation but also synchronicity.... that's an experience of synchronicity? Synchronicity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Rainman

Brian1 said:


> I was talking to @_DubLeWoble_. I rarely try and get angry ,because, I can get out of control, and I refrained from your row with @_raichu_, but, keep in mind, you are on a board called, "You Know You're A Sensor When," you are not a Sensor, and you have your own boards, like "You Know You're an Introvert When," "You Know You're an Intuitive When," "You Know You're A Judger When," and the only time I'm supposed to see you, "You Know You're A Thinker When."


WTF Is wrong with me asking what the irony was to understand what you mean? wtf are you telling me how you can get out of control? and even saying 'i' was talking to dublewoble' most forums work on the fact that people speak to everyone and if use quotes if you want to make it clear that you only want to speak to one person in particular even then someone may comment on your post... also again another point anyone can comment on these threads they're general sticky threads...

i'm boggled by your defensive/aggressive reponse to me... anyway that aside seeing as you understand irony and synchronicty and i don't like we clearly have different minds i'd like to ask how you think in general? i think in words and do a lot of systemising coming up with my own understanding of how something works like the human brain and the mind is my latest interest... how do you think in words, pictures etc and what do you think about often?


----------



## b0red

Brian1 said:


> It's kind of ironic you mentioned music as I found as a Sensor, I can get high off the music, Seal's Crazy is a good place to start with that.


Don't you mean Gnarls Barkley? :tongue:


----------



## Intensely So

DubLeWoble said:


> You know you're a sensor when you listen to music and get goosebumps.
> 
> Hmmm, just happend again a moment ago. Wonderful!



I find that to be inaccurate as I am an intuitor who gets musical frissons as well.

It may be a feeling thing.


----------



## Rainman

Intensely So said:


> I find that to be inaccurate as I am an intuitor who gets musical frissons as well.
> 
> It may be a feeling thing.


what do you mean by your an intuitor? personally i've read all the texts about what intuition means i'd like to know like personally what you think of yourself as an intuitor actually.

also watch out apparently intuitors aren't welcome here... it apparently has somethin to do with syncronicty and irony...


----------



## Intensely So

Rainman said:


> what do you mean by your an intuitor? personally i've read all the texts about what intuition means i'd like to know like personally what you think of yourself as an intuitor actually.
> 
> also watch out apparently intuitors aren't welcome here... it apparently has somethin to do with syncronicty and irony...


A place where I'm not welcome? Then I'm right in my element.

Well by what dictionary.com just told me synchronicity is, I'd say that's a part of being an intuitor.

I can't really explain it. You should check out the thread "You Know You're an iNtuitive When".


----------



## Rainman

Intensely So said:


> I can't really explain it. You should check out the thread "You Know You're an iNtuitive When".


fair enough if you can't explain it..

can you help me with my like survey.. what's your thinking style aka do you think in words or do you have pictures and sensations flow through your mind thinking about things or what? also what do you generally put your mind to thinking about?


----------



## Brian1

Rainman said:


> WTF Is wrong with me asking what the irony was to understand what you mean? wtf are you telling me how you can get out of control? and even saying 'i' was talking to dublewoble' most forums work on the fact that people speak to everyone and if use quotes if you want to make it clear that you only want to speak to one person in particular even then someone may comment on your post... also again another point anyone can comment on these threads they're general sticky threads...
> 
> 
> i'm boggled by your defensive/aggressive reponse to me... anyway that aside seeing as you understand irony and synchronicty and i don't like we clearly have different minds i'd like to ask how you think in general? i think in words and do a lot of systemising coming up with my own understanding of how something works like the human brain and the mind is my latest interest... how do you think in words, pictures etc and what do you think about often?


I guess I read a number of your posts involving other members, adding my past history of arguing for the sake of arguing, and, I'm just coming to conclusions. I also see you took your MBTi, I guess after seeing a confrontation that ended up on the let's not talk to each other,and then me getting quoted, I don't want to become another victim. That's why I threw up a Yield sign. That aside, I use words, not so much pictures. I found this out when I was high, I could picture what is right and what is wrong, and feel very principled, of what, I'm not sure. So, I think in words. I think about a lot of things that want to find an exit, and just need to be said. I'm a little under the weather, so I'm not thinking about much right now.


----------



## Intensely So

Rainman said:


> fair enough if you can't explain it..
> 
> can you help me with my like survey.. what's your thinking style aka do you think in words or do you have pictures and sensations flow through your mind thinking about things or what? also what do you generally put your mind to thinking about?



Pictures and sensations. 
They come in rapid flashes so I can't even pause. 
If I pause it falls apart so I have to follow it to whatever psychic conclusion I come to. 
If I want to reinforce it in my mind or explain it to someone then I have to spend hours mulling it over completely in my head, examining every possibility that comes with it.
If I try to explain it right away it also falls apart and I sound like an illiterate moron.

Edit: It's not even pictures and sensations, it's pictures and emotions.


----------



## Rainman

Brian1 said:


> I guess I read a number of your posts involving other members, adding my past history of arguing for the sake of arguing, and, I'm just coming to conclusions. I also see you took your MBTi, I guess after seeing a confrontation that ended up on the let's not talk to each other,and then me getting quoted, I don't want to become another victim. That's why I threw up a Yield sign. That aside, I use words, not so much pictures. I found this out when I was high, I could picture what is right and what is wrong, and feel very principled, of what, I'm not sure. So, I think in words. I think about a lot of things that want to find an exit, and just need to be said. I'm a little under the weather, so I'm not thinking about much right now.


i'm one of the good guys buddy. and it's fine now but just so you know i reported your post as frankly it was threatening - i asked you about the irony and you reply back with essentially 'i get angry trust me you don't want me to be' etc that vibe. just so you know your aggressiveness level is quite high if that's what you consider a yield sign. and also i invite you to look back to the first comment she makes to me which then makes me say please do not adress me again because frankly i'm annoyed at you saying how you refrained from getting involved - it wouldn't have been necesary for you to get involved and even if it did you were saying someone can't even speak on this thread if they're a sensor - seriously i asked you about the irony and you start talking about how you didn't get involved in someone who started it seriously i'm not gona mention her because i've finally got her to stop hararasing me with a separation thing but #735 and you're somehow in agreement with the other response and that leads you to stating how angry get - you've made angry ffs. picturing what's right and wrong when high - you sound scary... but interesting so thanks for answering. yeah most people are words people it seems - i am too.


----------



## Rainman

Intensely So said:


> Pictures and sensations.
> They come in rapid flashes so I can't even pause.
> If I pause it falls apart so I have to follow it to whatever psychic conclusion I come to.
> If I want to reinforce it in my mind or explain it to someone then I have to spend hours mulling it over completely in my head, examining every possibility that comes with it.
> If I try to explain it right away it also falls apart and I sound like an illiterate moron.
> 
> Edit: It's not even pictures and sensations, it's pictures and emotions.


thank you. to get an idea why you think that way what is it you find yourself thinking about or at least what do you think it's based on? what do you do during most days?

*'Visual thinking, also called visual/spatial learning, picture thinking, or right brained learning, is the phenomenon of thinking through visual processing.[SUP][1][/SUP] Visual thinking uses the part of the brain that is emotional and creative, to organize information in an intuitive and simultaneous way' - makes sense pictures and emotions like you said and the rapidness.. you're a legit right brained visual thinker now i just wana know how you've come to that or like what it works for..*


----------



## Mammon

Intensely So said:


> A place where I'm not welcome?


Don't mind that, you're quite welcome =)


----------



## Rainman

DubLeWoble said:


> Don't mind that, you're quite welcome =)


why are you saying don't mind that (my post) when i wasn't the one who originally came up with idea aka my post just referenced the person who created the idea of intuitors aren't supposed to be here.. by that it makes it seem like i'm the problem for mentioning what someone else said. you should have said don't mind the actual person who brought up the idea in the first place. sorry if i've been wrongly sensitive due to other sensitivity on forums/too much dealing with trolls in general.


----------



## fihe

when you suck at interpreting hidden messages and don't care to decipher them because it's a waste of your time.


----------



## Intensely So

Rainman said:


> why are you saying don't mind that (my post) when i wasn't the one who originally came up with idea aka my post just referenced the person who created the idea of intuitors aren't supposed to be here.. by that it makes it seem like i'm the problem for mentioning what someone else said. you should have said don't mind the actual person who brought up the idea in the first place. sorry if i've been wrongly sensitive due to other sensitivity on forums/too much dealing with trolls in general.


Relax your huevos man, I didn't take it the wrong way.


----------



## Rainman

Intensely So said:


> Relax your huevos man, I didn't take it the wrong way.


i didn't think you took my post the wrong way i thought dubelwoble took it the wrong way. that's what what my quote you just responded to was all about.


----------



## Intensely So

Rainman said:


> i didn't think you took my post the wrong way i thought dubelwoble took it the wrong way. that's what what my quote you just responded to was all about.


Well everything's peachy now.
Sometimes people misinterpret you and there's nothing you can do about it (not in this instance though).
I hate it too, trust me.


----------



## Mammon

Rainman said:


> why are you saying don't mind that (my post) when i wasn't the one who originally came up with idea aka my post just referenced the person who created the idea of intuitors aren't supposed to be here.. by that it makes it seem like i'm the problem for mentioning what someone else said. you should have said don't mind the actual person who brought up the idea in the first place. sorry if i've been wrongly sensitive due to other sensitivity on forums/too much dealing with trolls in general.


Sorry if it came across that way. As you can see I said *that*, refering to the retarded idea of E/I S/N F/T J/P separatism.


----------



## voicetrocity

When you see flowers on the side of the interstate and can pull up the mental file of you reading an article about an accident that happened there and when it happened, that there was a fatality and even the gender of the victim. 

Well, it sounds like Si to me.


----------



## Antrist

voicetrocity said:


> When you see flowers on the side of the interstate and can pull up the mental file of you reading an article about an accident that happened there and when it happened, that there was a fatality and even the gender of the victim.
> 
> Well, it sounds like Si to me.


Not necessarily Si, those are connected memories. Si doesn't connect things together indirectly, especially if you've never seen it before. Si would more likely remind you of the species of the flowers or the last time you drove by that spot.

Ni is more likely responsible, if anything.


----------



## voicetrocity

Antrist said:


> Not necessarily Si, those are connected memories. Si doesn't connect things together indirectly, especially if you've never seen it before. Si would more likely remind you of the species of the flowers or the last time you drove by that spot.
> 
> Ni is more likely responsible, if anything.


Good point! I connected the flowers to the article so quickly, it didn't even occur to me that I was drawing an indirect connection.


----------



## ESTJresearcher

You remember what your girlfriend was wearing on the first date 5 years ago


----------



## jontherobot

You have strong reign over your thinking.

Mental stroke fests boil your insides.

Unsubstantiated claims irk every fiber of your being.

Giant robots are cool.

You know how to tune a carburetor. 

You realize proper theory is evidenced in reality.

You follow science and reason more than suspicions and pack mentality.



So most of these are closer to Se than Si, sue me.


----------



## TTD187

You know you're a sensor when you believe an INTJ when he says he has a doomsday device in his basement.


----------



## EllieBear

ESTJresearcher said:


> You remember what your girlfriend was wearing on the first date 5 years ago



You guys can actually do that?


----------



## Sixty Nein

TTD187 said:


> You know you're a sensor when you believe an INTJ when he says he has a doomsday device in his basement.


You'd think a Sensing dom would rather you prove to them that you have it with physical tangible evidence first. lol. (I certainly would)

Anyways you know you are a sensing dom (with crappy intuition) whenever you listen to songs and then interprate the lyrics literally. It's kind of how I finally settled on being an ISFJ. I just kind of suck with reading between the lines of things. :C


----------



## Strawberri

when you like food better than people. hehe


----------



## Daniel_James_Maher

TTD187 said:


> You know you're a sensor when you believe an INTJ when he says he has a doomsday device in his basement.


There's a difference between believing and reserving judgment. If a macabre INTJ (not saying you all are) said he'd made a bomb in his basement I would reserve judgment and try to presume he was truthful until I had evidence he was lying. I would quickly find the evidence he was lying in his behaviour or in his basement and he would lose a large portion of my respect. If I found that he had really made the bomb I would respect him much more :]

You know you're a sensor when:
you can remember a route you have travelled only once before.
you would love to understand academic journals but most of them are so garbled that you can't even work out what they are actually about. (doesn't apply to psychology/medical journals, but it does apply to the stuff iNtuiters write on the forum)
you can describe or draw your home with accuracy and detail from memory
you learn slowly but become the expert in anything you manage to learn


----------



## auburnstar

You know you're a sensor when the worst present anyone could ever give you is a theory book.


----------



## iamrock281

when you help a friend move and you purposely avoid carrying boxes because they all feel the same.


----------



## megeetaytay

When you walk into a room and comment about the smell...I know a lot of sensors who do that haha


----------



## countrygirl90

ESTJs are usually sensors .

You know you are are sensor when you smell earthy smell of soil and see clouds in sky and know that its going to rain soon . 
.


----------



## an absurd man

iamrock281 said:


> when you help a friend move and you purposely avoid carrying boxes because they all feel the same.


Wow, that is so odd to me lol


----------



## jjl2357

You know you're not a sensor when you go on a trip with your friends, and they're all scared of the giant cockroaches on the ground, and they look at you funny and ask why you aren't. And you realize you're pretty good at not paying attention to said cockroaches..


----------



## StaceofBass

auburnstar said:


> You know you're a sensor when the worst present anyone could ever give you is a theory book.


*gives you a theory book* :tongue:


----------



## Brian1

You know you're a sensor when Youtube isn't just a nice place to listen to cool songs, but the eternal drug of choice,because of the sounds from said music hitting your ears,causing your brain to go off the charts.


----------



## Thalassa

You know you're an SP at least when you think the Clash and Rob Zombie are totally awesome, but call the mini-show Robot Chicken a "humanitarian abortion."

No, I'm not offended by shit, piss or fuck, or by pornography, no matter how triple X, and damn the man, murder the law, rain blood, let's study serial killers with sympathy...

>>>BUT WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT THAT JUST DOESNT MAKE ANY SENSE IN REAL LIFE IT HURTS MY SOUL I HATE YOU YOU'RE EVIL LIKE HITLER MAKE THIS STOP MOTION ANIMATION STOP.

*returns to watching The Exorcist and Texas Chainsaw Massacre*

Feel free to laugh, but I'm pretty sure I just figured out the difference between Se and Ne.


----------



## Thalassa

megeetaytay said:


> When you walk into a room and comment about the smell...I know a lot of sensors who do that haha


I am crazy on smell. I've actually left a restaurant because of their sounds.


----------



## Ballast

AwkwardDork said:


> I'm not trying to write a dissertation on the superiority of sensors. Er, what? Lol.


I said, you were responding as if the _OP_ were making a dissertation on the superiority of sensors, instead of a lighthearted joke thread.



> Other than that, whether or not any offense was meant does not make the material any less offensive, *though it is true that I would have responded differently if she had expressly made note that she did not mean to offend anyone.* But you don't know for sure if she meant to be offensive or not, either... It's like, people who make a racist joke but don't mean to offend people. That doesn't make it unoffensive. I know this example is a bit dramatic, but still.


Perhaps that's an indication to try taking a little less offense to things and to not assume anyone is trying to be offensive unless stated otherwise?



> And perhaps _you_ know without saying that sensors/intuitives are equal, but I've seen plenty of posts where people clearly do not believe so. There was like this post comparing the intelligence of the two...and some intuitives were claiming that sensors are like inherently less intelligent than intuitives. I don't understand why you're saying that nobody's attacking anyone here. Can you really speak for everyone?


Seems to me like you're the only one who felt anyone was attacking anyone in that post. 



> Personally, I don't understand why you're okay with her saying those sorts of things, as an intuitive yourself. My natural response is to ask you, "Do you think what she's saying about both sensors and intuitives is true?" However, it's not my place to do that and I do my best to accept that my beliefs are different from others. Clearly different, from the manner in which you responded.


Because I don't feel like the OP is making a claim about the inherent superiority or inferiority of any type. Nor do I think it is worth that much personal investment, in either case. I don't feel in any way offended or slighted by the OP's post or any others here that I've read for that matter. 

Do you think perhaps you have a personal reason for responding so vehemently in this topic? I notice it was your first post here as well. Typism is an issue, I agree, but I don't see this thread as a War on Intuitives. I am certain no one meant it to be that way. 

I'm not saying you don't have a right to your feelings or thoughts on the matter. Just trying to point out that some things are worth seeing in perspective.


----------



## Lunar Light

Ballast said:


> I said, you were responding as if the _OP_ were making a dissertation on the superiority of sensors, instead of a lighthearted joke thread.


Whoops, I misread that...obviously haha.



> Perhaps that's an indication to try taking a little less offense to things and to not assume anyone is trying to be offensive unless stated otherwise?


I definitely see the wisdom in what you're saying here, but this is part of my point. I admit that I was too bothered by the comments, but I feel like people seriously need to be more careful with their words. It's something I've always thought that people should be aware of...but again, I guess that's a bit of a flaw on my part as well.



> Seems to me like you're the only one who felt anyone was attacking anyone in that post.


That's pretty likely, I'd say... I, again, admit that I am particularly sensitive to the things people say (or type). I see the many consequences of saying something and try not to offend people. But yeah, I will admit that I shouldn't judge someone too harshly and take offense based off something they said that _could_ be taken in an offensive light.



> Because I don't feel like the OP is making a claim about the inherent superiority or inferiority of any type. Nor do I think it is worth that much personal investment, in either case. I don't feel in any way offended or slighted by the OP's post or any others here that I've read for that matter.


Mm, I sort of figured after I posted but I didn't feel like editing, but thanks for responding anyway. I admire that you can take everything quite objectively, actually, despite what it may seem like! 



> Do you think perhaps you have a personal reason for responding so vehemently in this topic? I notice it was your first post here as well. Typism is an issue, I agree, but I don't see this thread as a War on Intuitives. I am certain no one meant it to be that way.


Yes, I guess you could say that I have a personal reason for something like this. I mean, not this particular topic—I have no bad experiences with sensors vs intuitives, but there are many many things that could apply that would make me a bit defensive. Random external factors too, like stress and depression. I don't see why it being my first post means anything...lol. I've been on PerC for a long time (without an account) and gotten a distinct feel for it. I'm not new, despite what it looks like. 

I never saw it as a "War on Intuitives" either, as you put it. That's what I've been trying to say. It never was that. It was the negative connotation and the insensitivity and _possible_ ignorance attached to much of what was said. I just really don't like very broad generalizations that play up one person/side at the expense of another. That was it. Never that it was specifically intuitives, and I'd like to clarify that once and for all. 



> I'm not saying you don't have a right to your feelings or thoughts on the matter. Just trying to point out that some things are worth seeing in perspective.


All right. Thank you so much. You've responded to me so maturely and wisely, something that I really appreciate and respect. It does truly make me see the errors in how I've been responding and I feel enlightened after your responses. 

So...I mean I'm not sure it means anything to you, but your words have not been wasted! I can become quite irrational when I'm emotional and just to give you some perspective, I was on here to distract myself from some heartbreaking events and news. I was already a little distressed and wanting to do something about it, so I overreacted and tried to release some negative emotions by responding to the post. I was (wrongly) trying to place the blame on someone/something else to avoid my actual feelings. 

I'm not trying to excuse my actions, and I know I should know better, but I'm taking stages 4/5 of the 10 stages of a depressed ENFP really, really badly. So much sadness masked by anger, followed by genuine sadness and frustration that I'm continually cycling through the stages and falling back into it when I've felt like I've conquered it perhaps a hundred times over. Lots of highs and lows. But that's not really the point, and not totally necessary information.

Anyway, thanks again though. Really. I need people to put me in my place gently or at least using extremely sound logic. I have strong feelings/ideas but I'm not rooted in them and I can see reason, haha.


----------



## Sunset in paradise

WickedQueen said:


> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you go to school is not for study, but because you want to meet your friends and/or join the clubs.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you study is not because you like the subject, but because you want to graduate from school _just like the other kids_.
> 
> *You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you want to go to some university is not because they have your fav major, but because it's a prestigious university and it could raise your social status level in society.
> *
> You know you're a Sensor when you hate study, yet a day after your graduation day, you go to your first job where you work as an editor for _educational books_. And when you realize the irony, you laugh so hard, it nearly killed yourself.


LOL blair waldorf was definitely an estj..


----------



## MonkeyBusiness

Well, now I know I am an iNtuitive because usually I don't read the directions when assembling things (furniture, etc)


----------



## spoo93

...the wall texture looks weird after changing a lamp in your room.
...you miss the bus because you stopped to look at something pretty (mist and morning dew on the grass for me)
...you choose good-tasting food over cheap or healthy ones
...you notice the dust while walking barefeet on the floor (P extra: but you don't care enough to clean)
...you remember on what part of which page some sentence is in a book, but can't remember how exactly it goes
...you mostly like music based on how it sounds, not as much because of the lyrics


----------



## IMymy

...When you piss of your Intuitive friends by having higher scores on Facebook games even though you weren't aware of the rules governing them (Farm Heroes Saga, anyone? Didn't know you could only score points on the fruit related to the goals? AWKWARD....)


----------



## Jessica1173

Era said:


> I know I'm a sensor because I enjoy mowing the lawn.


Hi, I used to use the riding lawn mower to mow my parents yard and I really enjoyed it and found it really relaxing. I could think and daydream as much as I wanted. It was enjoyable to be outside and I really enjoyed the experience. The problem is my dad ( ISTJ) would get frustrated with me because I would not totally be focused on what I was doing and run things over with the lawn mower.  It is quite funny to think about now.


----------



## Jessica1173

ThunderBear said:


> What is it with Sensors and physics? Why did nobody tell me that that's a weakness of ours before I picked physics as my second subject at the university? :angry:
> Turned out to be the biggest challenge of my life! And it will probably always stay at the top. Certainly in the category of intellectual challenges. But hey, I managed it in the end, it just took quite long.


Well, I think I have tested as NTJ, and I hate physics and find it hard to understand. My dad became a mechanical engineer and he is an ISTJ. He is good with math and science, but his dad was a mechanical engineer as well, so that may explain it. He started to really hate engineering the past 10 or so years and has finally been able to just come home and run an online business which he loves.


----------



## Sneaking

I'm kind of confused. I definitely identify as intuitive, but I can relate to a lot of things people are saying in this topic - feeling really in tune with subtle sounds, having a strong visual memory and an affinity for the visual world. Could it be that I've developed my sensing function from being an artist and poet, or am I more sensing than I thought I was?


----------



## IntoTheBlue

I was getting my dog ready for a walk and I've notice some critters near the drainage path having a go at it.


----------



## Judson Joist

WickedQueen said:


> You spend five hours reading and re-reading a book about the basic theory of a software program, yet you still don't get it, while your intuitor friend read it once in less than two hours and is able to operate the software.


Sometimes, that might work the other way around. As an intuitive, I find a lot of hardware and software to function in ways that seem redundant and unnecessarily complicated. My former college roommate, an IT professional, is also an intuitive (he's a P-type, whereas I'm a J-type, though he does tell me that he thrives on "order" and "predictability," though those concepts tend to be subjective and abstract), and he can figure out these things in a jiffy. I can totally pwn him when it comes to operating heavy machinery, though.
:mellow:
Between the two of us, he's way more technically inclined, whereas I'm more in tune with abstract ideas.


----------



## To_august

Brian1 said:


> It's kind of ironic you mentioned music as I found as a Sensor, I can get high off the music, Seal's Crazy is a good place to start with that.





Cassieopeia said:


> I told my ESTP brother the other day that the music I was listening to made me high, and he was all like "...ok", haha. I think he doesn't get it 'cause he's more like "everything is what it is and nothing more", and plus, he prefers real drugs.


That's totally true for me too. Though I'm not sure whether it's Si, or Fi thing, but I can relate to this so much!
I’m getting weird glances when I say that music makes me high in response to people’s questions - why am I listening to music so much.


----------



## FakeLefty

When you can kick your INFJ brother's ass in building stuff with LEGOs.


----------



## FX

You sometimes wonder why iNtuitives waste so much time thinking about things that might or might not be.


----------



## FakeLefty

When you are still able to catch a tennis ball while having drunk goggles on thanks to great hand-eye coordination.


----------



## ammetje

When there is a sound coming from somewhere that you can hardly hear, but hear anyway, you will go through the whole house finding it. Or the car for that matter. And if you can't find it, it drives you mad

When it drives tou crazy if the person in the room with you keeps: ticking their pen; making small sounds while fidgeting; eating with sounds

When you kick (or kindly remove) the the cat if is licking itself, right in front of you 

When you wake up from snoring, alllll the time

When you hate it when the light gets turned on in the morning because your eyes still need to wake up

(I have all of the above, but always considered myself an N.. So tell me i'm wrong or my self image is shattered)


----------



## FX

Slightly off-topic, but you know you're _not_ a Sensor when you are genuinely unaware of your surroundings more than half the time, and have walked into things because of it.


----------



## infamous

Sensors are better in bed than intuitive's.


----------



## frayonka

ammetje said:


> ...lots of little things


I think you may very well be an iNtuitor since we all can use both sensing and intuition. However, what matters in determining your type is *where your focus lies*, as in, do you take in data as it is (and perhaps connect it with past experiences or meanings... afterwards) or if you see an object and that automatically makes you to think its meaning or what possibilities it might have or causes you to see it as a part of some kind of abstract pattern. The things you listed do not necessarily make you a sensor, because everybody can be irritated by distracting noises and similar sensory stuff  But, a Sensor might be less confused about it all. And I do agree with most of the things you listed ^^'



Foxical Paradox said:


> Slightly off-topic, but you know you're _not_ a Sensor when you are genuinely unaware of your surroundings more than half the time, and have walked into things because of it.


I walk into things simply because I have so much going on in my head sometimes.  I don't think it's because I'm not a Sensor, but my preference for introversion may play a part in it. Although the quantity of time you iNtuitives speak of in this context does sound a bit exaggerated for me, as someone who forgets where she is for only couple of minutes at a time... and it makes me wonder if you don't really get how interesting world we have  Of course, it might be that you're just trying to live on an even more perfect planet that I can never fully understand.


----------



## FX

frayonka said:


> I walk into things simply because I have so much going on in my head sometimes.  I don't think it's because I'm not a Sensor, but my preference for introversion may play a part in it. Although the quantity of time you iNtuitives speak of in this context does sound a bit exaggerated for me, as someone who forgets where she is for only couple of minutes at a time... and it makes me wonder if you don't really get how interesting world we have  Of course, it might be that you're just trying to live on an even more perfect planet that I can never fully understand.


Hahaha. In my case, I can potentially be unaware of my surroundings for hours on end, so I guess to a Sensor, it would seem rather exaggerated. The weird things that happen in my mind are interesting and fantastic to me - more so than reality in most cases, but that's probably because I'm biased for having terrible Se. For a Sensor, I imagine that reality is just as interesting and fantastic, if not more so. =D


----------



## AnimusVeritas

Man, I relate. My husband and I took the exact same New Testament History class in college. He's an INFJ, and he didn't buy the notes guide that went with the class. I struggled through Old Testament, scraping my only C in all of my college career, and only barely started understanding the teaching style and the tests halfway through that second semester New Testament. I had to LITERALLY write down EVERY SINGLE WORD THE PROFESSOR SAID, drown my notes guide with scribbles, and pour over it for hours--something I never had to do for any other class. My husband barely wrote a danged thing down in class, then skimmed through my notes and easily got As on every test.


----------



## AnimusVeritas

When you recall expressions, and your feelings in response to them. When the smell of new carpet brings back a wealth of flashbacks. When you have more nostalgia than you know what to do with.


----------



## AnimusVeritas

Eh, disagree. I think that's a Te thing, maybe. My ISTJ mumbles her thoughts all the frickin' time, especially while driving. It's actually scary. She'll develop this angry face and start mumbling some annoyed conversation in her head while drifting around the lanes. 

I ramble my thoughts all the time. I'm prone to answering my own questions. I can't make my point clearly enough in person.


----------



## AnimusVeritas

...When you feel particularly affected by nature.


----------



## NYEnglishRose

A fragrance can instantly transport you back to a pleasant scene in your past: a familiar perfume your aunt wore, a whiff of laundry detergent, the bold masculine scent of a leather jacket, the odor of fresh baked bread.


----------



## FakeLefty

When your physics prof goes over a bunch of theoretical proofs and your reaction is:


----------



## Chest

you know you're sensor when you're actually paying attention at what you're doing


----------



## Tranquility

You know you're a sensor when you despise most definitions of sensors.


----------



## Fuzbal

When you memorize your hotel room by the picture thing next to the number rather than the number.


----------



## Mimic octopus

pukeyshibas said:


> Right?? I sometimes wonder about being an ISTP because I really freaking love eating, and sex is cool too. But otherwise I relate to nothing else here, so I'm pretty sure I'm INTP. Plus, I don't use Se at all whatsoever.


I guess you know you're an intuitive if you have to actually point out that you enjoy such basic human sensate activities like eating and sex.

By the way, you know you're a sensor if when you have really good food to eat you also need to be watching some really good TV, in comfortable clothes and at the right temperature. Otherwise you'd rather save that food.


----------



## -Alpha-

Being INTJ, I tend to think of myself as very competent at no matter what I do. We carpool to large Magic: The Gathering events in other cities.

Sensors are just superior drivers. No comparison. I always ride with my ISFJ friend to avoid getting killed in the drive to any event. 

He drives the speed limit, so I'm never scared, he checks his rear views, signals, makes sure other drivers are at reasonable distance before merging. 

Love it.


----------



## ISTPersonality

When you smell everything, not just food. Like books and paper.


----------



## dumb and dummer

When you don't talk a load of crap :laughing:


----------



## RK LK

Voodo Chile said:


> When an earthquake happens when you're at school the first thing you think is "Yay no more school"
> And the first thing you do when you get home is grab your camera hop on your bike and try and get awesome pics. Then afterwards go online and talk about how awesome it was
> 
> Or is that just me?


 holy shit I just did something similar to this. We had a bunch of wildfires over here in San Diego and the first thing I did was take a bunch of pictures and post them on facebook. Then I was hoping to be a hero and help a bunch of people but that didn't happen lol


----------



## RK LK

monemi said:


> When your closet is a textile dream. Fabrics with a wide range of textures, colours and patterns (not all at once on the same piece ). When on school field trips, you were the only one taken in by the beadwork on a museum exhibit.
> 
> When you have to resist touching the the running track material or someone's hair because they have an interesting texture.


 good lord the restraint it takes to not touch someone or their personal belongings.


----------



## kwarling

When you rarely ever/never participated in English discussions and the Ns got annoyed with your lack of input (or at least this N does).


----------



## jcal

This just happened... 

You know you're a sensor when you step outside first thing in the morning and immediately notice a flood of sunlight under your daughter's car, and instantly recognize that _it's coming from the west! _That's just not right! 

Nothing but open blue sky to the west and the sun is in the east where you expect it to be... with the car completely shaded from it by the house. Freaky! 

Turns out a neighbor's window was reflecting a concentrated spot of sunlight directly under the rear bumper of the car. It was gone in less than a minute as the sun moved on.


----------



## jcal

kwarling said:


> When you rarely ever/never participated in English discussions and the Ns got annoyed with your lack of input (or at least this N does).


If you're referring to English literature class discussions, you might find this amusing... and possibly enlightening as to why sensors do not like to participate in such discussions:



jcal said:


> _Then it finally happened..._ the one and only time I ever got kicked out of class and sent to the principal's office. It was 11th grade English class. There were ongoing discussions of the "meaning" of some lame book, none of which I found to have ANY relation whatsoever to what I had read. It frustrated the crap out of me and I felt the words about to come out of my mouth but, uncharacteristically, could not stop them... "_*Where the fuck are you getting this shit from???*_"
> 
> The teacher was shocked (I was a straight-A student that typically didn't say much in class and never caused any problems). My fellow students were shocked, then they laughed, then they applauded (which probably pissed the teacher off and forced her to send me to the principal's office). The principal and his secretary were shocked because I had never been there before. Where they sat me down had a glass wall facing the hallway and all I could see/hear was passing students shocked to see ME in the detention box.
> 
> I ended up staying no more than 10 minutes after school ended, with a half-hearted warning from the principal. I suppose having 11+ years of a spotless school record paid some dividends. Still, I was quite embarrassed about the whole incident.
> 
> So... I can attest to the fact that, in real life, it's entirely possible for a 17 year old ISTJ to get detention due to the frustration caused by a touchy-feely-pull-feelings-out-of-your-butt discussion about a book that he read and interpreted in a much more literal fashion.


----------



## aniareilean

@jcal I relate to this, albeit I am very capable of interpreting themes, metaphors, rhetorical devices etc. But the thing was that, kids in my class obviously never actually read the chapter(s) assigned and it was SO obvious pulling things out of their ass -- there's reaching, and then there's REACHING, you know? For example, people who say that Elsa's Let It Go from Frozen is a movement toward LGBT equality and representation, and are essentially appropriating the themes of the movie as such. No. Just no.

Hmm, actually contributing the the thread I guess now.

- When you are able to identify your family's clothing by their smell. Yes, my brother's smell is VEEERY distinct from my mom's. lol.

- When you're having a conversation with somebody and in midsentence... oooh! A squirrel just ran by! How cute!

- Whenever you want to admire somebody's hair or clothing texture, the first thing you want to do is touch and pet it (I am so creepy I know LOL q_q) before you remember social proprieties...

- You can FEEL the difference between an HB and 2B pencil.

- When you're taking a very importante test, and there's the annoying kid next to you who has the sniffles and you can't concentrate and basically almost fail the test because of it. Also when your stomach growls in class during a test... why is it SO much more conspicuous? Also when you're trying to be surreptitious when sneaking around the house, why is every single little creak SO much louder?

- It's not pink, it's salmon!

- When newspapers are announcing the economy is getting better and you're just like... pfft well I sure ain't feeling the effects here.


----------



## jcal

thatkillsme said:


> Whenever you want to admire somebody's hair or clothing texture, the first thing you want to do is touch and pet it (I am so creepy I know LOL q_q) before you remember social proprieties...


I find this true of all "new" things I encounter... always a strong urge to examine in detail, but with no specific purpose/aim in mind. Must be my Si's need to fill up the "library" for future reference. 



> You can FEEL the difference between an HB and 2B pencil.


Hell, I can feel when the lead for my mechanical pencils starts getting old, never mind a different hardness rating. The way it pulls across the paper just feels totally different. 



> It's not pink, it's salmon!


 I agree about noticing subtle (and not so subtle) shades of a color, but I still maintain that they are both called pink by name. A different shade of pink, no doubt... but still pink none-the-less. The variations in color are infinite and we can't name them all.


----------



## Fuzbal

maybe not the lazy part, but just that attitude.


----------



## blue.epifania

WickedQueen said:


> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you go to school is not for study, but because you want to meet your friends and/or join the clubs.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you study is not because you like the subject, but because you want to graduate from school _just like the other kids_.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when the only reason why you want to go to some university is not because they have your fav major, but because it's a prestigious university and it could raise your social status level in society.
> 
> You know you're a Sensor when you hate study, yet a day after your graduation day, you go to your first job where you work as an editor for _educational books_. And when you realize the irony, you laugh so hard, it nearly killed yourself.


The first one is more associated with Extroversion, the third one with Judging, and the second and forth ones aren't even related to type.


----------



## Valkyria

Chest said:


> When you ask intuitives for some specifics and they keep going more and more abstract and that pisses you off


I appreciate your input, but- How about when Si's talk in detail for 20 minutes about something they experienced, and there is no conclusion or meaningful interpretation to it? And you just nod politely at the boring and irrelevant information they are providing you with.


----------



## Valkyria

inevitabilis said:


> Don't worry, I really didn't take it seriously. Turns out I am intuitive!


Welcome to the dark side


----------



## Kyro

Valkyria said:


> Welcome to the dark side



Gladly welcomed.


----------



## Chest

Valkyria said:


> I appreciate your input.


yeah, I'm sure you do...


----------



## SpinniBell

Chest said:


> yeah, I'm sure you do...


I, too, am continuing the pointless posts


----------



## Tezcatlipoca

I notice sensors are casually so observant. They will not miss precise elements in their environment. I do it too, but it takes much more effort often. I feel like I am imitating a great master by doing traces of a famous painting.


----------



## Grain of Sugar

When it is energizing for you to absorb sensory details, e.g. running with closed eyes is not understandable?


----------



## niss

BlueberryCupcake said:


> When it is energizing for you to absorb sensory details, e.g. running with closed eyes is not understandable?


Hunh? Understandable? It's certainly not advisable.


----------



## niss

Tezcatlipoca said:


> I notice sensors are casually so observant. They will not miss precise elements in their environment. I do it too, but it takes much more effort often. I feel like I am imitating a great master by doing traces of a famous painting.


People notice what they find interesting.


----------



## niss

inevitabilis said:


> Gladly welcomed.


That would be more like, "Welcome appreciated."


----------



## niss

Valkyria said:


> I appreciate your input, but- How about when Si's talk in detail for 20 minutes about something they experienced, and there is no conclusion or meaningful interpretation to it? And you just nod politely at the boring and irrelevant information they are providing you with.


That's not Si - that's a bore.


----------



## Valkyria

Chest said:


> yeah, I'm sure you do...


Lol. Whats the matter? You don't Think I'm being sincere?


----------



## Chest

SpinniBell said:


> I, too, am continuing the pointless posts


no check this out:

person one: I appreciate your *input*

person two: yeah, I'm sure you do (if you know what I mean):wink: @Valkyria


----------



## Noir

How much should one rely on this thread to check his "S"? If I don't find myself in 70% of these, should I reconsider my type or is this really just for fun?


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Maybe more Se related^^


----------



## Valkyria

Chest said:


> no check this out:
> 
> person one: I appreciate your *input*
> 
> person two: yeah, I'm sure you do (if you know what I mean):wink: @_Valkyria_


OOOh you were making a joke. Touche . 
I never understand puns.


----------



## Noir

So, um... Anyone care to answer my question? Please?



> How much should one rely on this thread to check his "S"? If I don't find myself in 70% of these, should I reconsider my type or is this really just for fun?


----------



## niss

HGM said:


> How much should one rely on this thread to check his "S"? If I don't find myself in 70% of these, should I reconsider my type or is this really just for fun?





HGM said:


> So, um... Anyone care to answer my question? Please?


Don't put any stock in this thread. There is no doubt whatsoever as to my type, but I would be confused if I took this thread to heart. It's basically many intuitives commenting on what they believe a sensor to be. However, it is good for a few laughs.


----------



## EchoesofNowhere

When someone asks you what you're thinking, and you can't answer. And you can't answer because the only things you were experiencing right then were the physical sensations of things -- the colors in front of you, the wind on your body, things like that. And no matter how many times you try to explain "I was looking at the curtain" or "I felt the wind on my face", they say "No, but what were you _thinking_?" as if there always has to be something abstract going through your head at all times. In reality, it's quite hard for me to get even simple abstractions going -- the abstractions that let you know that the curtain is a curtain and that it's purple, rather than just experiencing the shape and color independent of category. Let alone the complex abstractions needed to have complicated thoughts all the time. Most of the time, unless I'm deliberately _trying_ to think (at which point I can think reasonably well, most of the time), my mind just reverts to this idle state that I've never had an iNtuitor understand in the least bit. It's like they can't imagine not thinking-thinking-thinking all the time.


----------



## Blystone

When all you want to do is go outside and meet people!! :laughing:


----------



## jcal

EchoesofNowhere said:


> When someone asks you what you're thinking, and you can't answer. And you can't answer because the only things you were experiencing right then were the physical sensations of things -- the colors in front of you, the wind on your body, things like that. And no matter how many times you try to explain "I was looking at the curtain" or "I felt the wind on my face", they say "No, but what were you _thinking_?" as if there always has to be something abstract going through your head at all times. In reality, it's quite hard for me to get even simple abstractions going -- the abstractions that let you know that the curtain is a curtain and that it's purple, rather than just experiencing the shape and color independent of category. Let alone the complex abstractions needed to have complicated thoughts all the time. Most of the time, unless I'm deliberately _trying_ to think (at which point I can think reasonably well, most of the time), my mind just reverts to this idle state that I've never had an iNtuitor understand in the least bit. It's like they can't imagine not thinking-thinking-thinking all the time.


So true it hurts. As a Si-dom I so often go into "scanning mode"... absorbing what my senses have available to them at the moment and either storing them away for future reference or flagging them as something "wrong":


Air handler sounds off... filters must need changing. 
Planes flying in new pattern... weather's gonna change. 
 What's that spot on the ceiling?... damn, must be a new leak. 
 None of those things are consciously thought about until/unless my Si sentry flags them and brings them to my attention.

Of course, this is not always the case... I do think about things but it's usually about solving whatever problem sits in front of me at the moment. The part that I find difficult/annoying to deal with is that the person asking what I'm thinking about is invariably going to be disappointed because it's not about them either way, whether I'm in sensory scanning mode or troubleshooting mode.


----------



## TwinAnthos

When you silently rock the world :wink:


----------



## Redifining Cool

HGM said:


> How much should one rely on this thread to check his "S"? If I don't find myself in 70% of these, should I reconsider my type or is this really just for fun?


I wouldn't put much stake in it. Many responses aren't actually dealing with S, instead other personality differences. 

Or sometimes people purposely say stupid stuff intended as a joke, ESFP raising my hand.


----------



## TimeGirl

You know you're a sensor when I (INTP) ask you something irrelevant/impossible/hypothetical and you can't understand why the hell would I be so addicted to things that aren't even possible.


----------



## INFJ Lil Bird

I am an S and my sister is an N ..
She would regularly ask me to buy her things and her list come short, and not effective or detailed.
I end up calling her multiple times because she didn't think of it more than she want it, while I have to deal with asking her if she budget it, if she checked the prices of delivery options, or saw that they offer different colors on sale and that there is a cheaper version but from last year collection still similar in looks or outcomes.

To her, this all didn't cross her mind. 
She just saw herself owning that item and I let her see through it before just get it.
I hope I understand S well ^^;; .. I am knew to all these personality types !


----------



## Captain Mclain

You get annoyed at theory.


----------



## niss

TimeGirl said:


> You know you're a sensor when I (INTP) ask you something irrelevant/impossible/hypothetical and you can't understand why the hell would I be so addicted to things that aren't even possible.





NiFe on Fire said:


> You get annoyed at theory.


Theory doesn't bother us in the least, within the right context. What bothers us is when you can't seem to extricate yourself from the world of theory long enough to remember where you left your keys, to refuel the vehicle, to go on green, or to wear matching socks.

I have a personal theory that the reason there are fewer intuitives in this world is because they were too engrossed in thought about "what if" scenarios going through their head, to notice the coming train, or that they were sitting across the tracks.


----------



## TimeGirl

niss said:


> Theory doesn't bother us in the least, within the right context. What bothers us is when you can't seem to extricate yourself from the world of theory long enough to remember where you left your keys, to refuel the vehicle, to go on green, or to wear matching socks.


That's funny, cause I consciously choose not to wear matching socks, EVER. Nor matching shoes...



> I have a personal theory that the reason there are fewer intuitives in this world is because they were too engrossed in thought about "what if" scenarios going through their head, to notice the coming train, or that they were sitting across the tracks.


You're probably right. :laughing: That's also funny, cause I DID get hit by a car once when I was thinking and imagining things! I went to the hospital and it was a big deal and stuff..... But I'm alright now, not even a scar.


----------



## calirogue

When you do great on tests and quizzes that require memorization, but as soon as you have to be creative and actually do shit with information, you're screwed.


----------



## something987

I relate to a lot of this stuff. I still dunno though. I need halp


----------



## Wings of Nike

When you are the only in your group at philosophy who does not get what your intuitive teacher is talking about and have to just memorise the correct answers to give to your teacher because you don't completely understand the theory... Work in progress.


----------



## Redifining Cool

You can enjoy watching a beautiful sunset without thoughts distracting you.


----------



## Max

You don't get most of the jokes on The Big Bang Theory ;D 

You can watch a TV show and focus on it as if you were there.


----------



## something987

Wontlookdown said:


> You don't get most of the jokes on The Big Bang Theory ;D
> 
> You can watch a TV show and focus on it as if you were there.


What don't you get about the jokes?

I hate that show...so stupid.

I know I'm a sensor when I hang around a bunch of intuitives and want to slap them back into reality.


----------



## Max

Yeahright said:


> What don't you get about the jokes?
> 
> I hate that show...so stupid.
> 
> I know I'm a sensor when I hang around a bunch of intuitives and want to slap them back into reality.


That in itself was a joke >


----------



## something987

Wontlookdown said:


> That in itself was a joke >


I don't get it?


----------



## Max

Yeahright said:


> I don't get it?


Nevermind, I'm just being a textbook dick  

I don't get some of the jokes because they're too science based, but I sure as hell get the dirty puns ;D


----------



## something987

Oh. I always thought the jokes on the show were pretty dumbed down since the people who watch it aren't very smart lol. But I don't watch it much.


----------



## something987

MNiS said:


> Ugh, so many grammar n00bs. XD Well whatever, it's still not as elementary a mistake is mistaking "your" and "you're". That's entirely elementary a grammar mistake. Which is ironic coming from an INTJ who stated:
> 
> "NT's think your inferior in their fictional caste system"
> 
> What a nerd.


English is my best subject. Always has been. Just admit that you're incorrect and move on. *You're* making the rest of us ESFPs look bad.

Grammar and spellchecker – English – Reverso


----------



## MNiS

Yeahright said:


> English is my best subject. Always has been. Just admit that you're incorrect and move on. *You're* making the rest of us ESFPs look bad.
> 
> Grammar and spellchecker â€“ English â€“ Reverso


I can formulate my own sentences without a spellchecker thanks. Also, if you think I make other ESFPs look bad then you must be a pretty boring and ineffectual person.


----------



## something987

Apparently not.

It's a grammar checker, by the way. Go ahead, put in your sentence and see what comes out.


----------



## Grandalf

> So that's what defines a sensor? Being put down by NTs? You're so full of it.


This is why I put the word *might* in *bold*. It signifies the possibility of being put down by NTs due to being a sensor. The word also opens the option of said phenomena not happening. 



> Either are acceptable, actually.


"I've never had an NT think that I were inferior because I'm an sensor."

-> I've never had an NT think that I was inferior because I'm a sensor.



> "Were" is incorrectly being used as a hypothetical. Since your sentence is not a hypothetical statement, the original sentence is incorrect.
> 
> Let's move on.


Agree with Yeahright.


----------



## Max

Meh...


----------



## MNiS

So anyway. Now that, that unpleasantness is over with:

... when you enjoy the abstract but prefer living in the physical world because that's just much more fun.


----------



## The Exception

You have a red light that beeps and flashes when you touch it.


----------



## Grandalf

MNiS said:


> ... when you enjoy the abstract but prefer living in the physical world because that's just much more fun.


But what about using the abstract to make living in the physical world *even* more fun?? Surely this is why mother nature gave everyone *some* intuition. Also, you are right on ending this conflict.


----------



## something987

Wontlookdown said:


> Meh...


Gimme some of that


----------



## MNiS

JA Grey said:


> But what about using the abstract to make living in the physical world *even* more fun?? Surely this is why mother nature gave everyone *some* intuition. Also, you are right on ending this conflict.


That would be ideal. Fresh new ideas are always a welcome change of pace.


----------



## Max

Yeahright said:


> Gimme some of that


Not without a fight :3


----------



## Redhotpengy

WickedQueen said:


> You know you're an **extrovert when the only reason why you go to school is not for study, but because you want to meet your friends and/or join the clubs.
> 
> You know you're an **extrovert when the only reason why you study is not because you like the subject, but because you want to graduate from school _just like the other kids_.
> 
> You know you're a *extrovert when the only reason why you want to go to some university is not because they have your fav major, but because it's a prestigious university and it could raise your social status level in society.
> 
> You know you're *related to me when you hate study, yet a day after your graduation day, you go to your first job where you work as an editor for _educational books_. And when you realize the irony, you laugh so hard, it nearly killed yourself.


Fixed.


----------



## Deadly Decorum

You are reminded of weird things from the past with absolutely no correlation to the topic or object at hand. Like you see a cat or hear a song and think of a nickelodeon cartoon character.

You see a tv show and a particularly strange element of it loops in your head at random, and it takes forever for that specific scene to finally pass. You know putting it under the rug and forgetting it's existence will help make it go away.

"You told me this story before. Like 10 times" Sometimes you have a sense you did, but you can't remember, and you kind of want to regardless. 

"Don't get stuck in the past"

You're in your head all damn day, feeling like you have a mechanical body, like you're swimming under water and perhaps the world wasn't made for you. You're thinking about something so intensively you bump into something or miss an obvious sensory detail. What is the real world? What is the present? What is Se?

You like doing things you used to do as a kid. Sentimental nosalgia queen.

You're not in the present when you're bored... you're thinking about something that occurred in the past. You space out as a result.

You broke up from a dude nearly a year ago and certain things still remind you of him.


----------



## something987

Wow I forgot about this thread.

You know you're a sensor when your iNtuitive friends are so far out you question if they are living in the same universe as you

You know you're a sensor when you don't bang into everything like your iNtuitive friends

You know you're a sensor when wearing your clothes on inside out all day is a fashion statement, not an accident


----------



## Innogen

When this happens.

Me: *looks at sunset*
Friend: What are you thinking about?
Me: Nothing, just enjoying the view.
Friend: You sure? Come on, man, you can tell me.
Me: No, like actually, it's nothing.
Friend: *confused look* Alrighty, then...


----------



## pivot_turn

When the thing you can't handle in any kind of excercise class is the relaxation at the end (like sometimes done at yoga type classes or anywhere if the instructor happens to like that), because when told to not think of something specific like work and school and everyday stuff and think of something else, you think of exactly that (not so sure if that is so sensor, but not at least thinking of the intuitive relaxation stuff). But even more sensor, you get very aware of how your toes are itching and your fingers are cold. "Now feel your toes and your feet relax..." _No I can't because they are cold!_

Also, you know you're a sensor, when the first forums you checked out here, apart from the actual personality theory ones, were health and fitness and art.


----------



## something987

You know you're a sensor when you don't give a fuck about the band, you just bought the damn shirt because it looks cool

You know you're an intuitive when you get butthurt when someone does this


----------



## daniluni

when you think the weird personality shapes and guessing with pics is stupid?


----------



## something987

daniluni said:


> when you think the weird personality shapes and guessing with pics is stupid?


You mean that sociotype test? Yeah that is stupid. Types me as ESFJ half the time.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

(Specifically Se driven by Fi) ...when you're painfully aware of the shift in moods around you.


----------



## ESFP100

I got bad to worst grades in physics, no matter what


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Fitzneter said:


> Why is that? Because I'm currently trying to figure out my type, and while I'm 100% sure I'm a Ti-user I can't for the life of me figure out whether or not I use Ne or Se.


There's a bias in favour of being iNtuitive over Sensing, as many people associate iNtuition with being smart...Thus the stereotype of Sensors being a bit on the dumb or mentally slow side. This is an unfair and unrealistic generalization of course, but that has contributed nonetheless to less people wanting to identify as Sensor types - especially publicly.


----------



## Pyroscope

He's a Superhero! said:


> There's a bias in favour of being iNtuitive over Sensing, as many people associate iNtuition with being smart...Thus the stereotype of Sensors being a bit on the dumb or mentally slow side. This is an unfair and unrealistic generalization of course, but that has contributed nonetheless to less people wanting to identify as Sensor types - especially publicly.


I bet many of the great scientists were Sensors. Why? Because the core of the scientfic approach is collecting up large quantities of data and carefully analysing it. If you go off on some wild Ne/Ni tangent and ignore the facts you're hardly doing justice to the scientific method


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Pyroscope said:


> I bet many of the great scientists were Sensors. Why? Because the core of the scientfic approach is collecting up large quantities of data and carefully analysing it. If you go off on some wild Ne/Ni tangent and ignore the facts you're hardly doing justice to the scientific method


I honestly see ISTP as a fitting type for a Scientist.


----------



## Cataclysm

He's a Superhero! said:


> I honestly see ISTP as a fitting type for a Scientist.


I remember someone telling me that the most common personality type amongst engineers is ISTJ. But I don't know where they got that information...


----------



## Doc Dangerstein

Fitzneter said:


> I remember someone telling me that the most common personality type amongst engineers is ISTJ. But I don't know where they got that information...


... actually, yes. The idea behind engineering is to take existing knowledge and apply it. The creative possibilities are limited to the task at hand and the materials available to work with. There is a specific project assigned, a specific way of doing things, protocol and legislating, company policy, etc. etc. Whatever intuitive leaps you do take they are grounded in past experience and documented as a case study.

My dad's a retired engineer and IxTJ. I'm pushing SJ. When he is not working with specific details acquired through careful study and experience his creative ideas and intuition are absolutely horrible. We worked together writing code when I was a teenager and it didn't go well because according to him, I was faking everything.


----------



## Cesspool

Spastic Origami said:


> ... actually, yes. The idea behind engineering is to take existing knowledge and apply it. The creative possibilities are limited to the task at hand and the materials available to work with. There is a specific project assigned, a specific way of doing things, protocol and legislating, company policy, etc. etc. Whatever intuitive leaps you do take they are grounded in past experience and documented as a case study.
> 
> My dad's a retired engineer and IxTJ. I'm pushing SJ. When he is not working with specific details acquired through careful study and experience his creative ideas and intuition are absolutely horrible. We worked together writing code when I was a teenager and it didn't go well because according to him, I was faking everything.


That's why I like coding more than engineering.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein

anyway, SJs. Dad is also in the habit of measuring everything. He checks the weather prognosis, the temperature and always does a circumference check around the propriety and the car and mom gives a thorough analysis of the contents of the fridge plus the logistics of dinner. Not sure of mom's type: there's some PTSD happening but I want to say ESTP or ENTJ.

... so, I ended up dropping coding in favor of music, did the concert pianist thing and now doing the teaching thing which is ... I don't know. I want something a little more exciting but I don't think I could handle a formal classroom and not blow my stack. But yeah, sensors ... you guys are probably on to something. Empiricism is definitely an SP philosophy: sometimes I adhere to it and other times I don't depending on how good my postulates are and how well constructed is my argument. Sometimes I just can't be bothered to explain that theory is conceptual and speculative and the only concrete evidence we have is the input and the output. And often both are inconclusive. But yeah, empiricism makes me thing of Se.


----------



## NavyW

You know you're an extroverted sensor when you frequently get excited about things you see and your IxFJ friend is like 'meh..' so you try to let it go. Unfortunately the weather/building/person is so INTERESTING AND AMAZING that your head will be somewhere else until you've talked it through and you end up having a monologue about it.


----------



## sicksadworlds

You know you're a sensor when there's an instrumental part that is so good in a song that it gives you chills and you want to listen to that specific part over and over again


----------



## linatet

This thread is driving me nuts! Why are the sensors so eager to describe themselves in bad characteristics? And let the intuitors imply you are dumb? 
There is nothing wrong with liking practical information, facts, hands-on approach and action. Pay attention to what you are implying..


----------



## Howlermew

Wishing you were an N type


----------



## Morn

Howlermew said:


> Wishing you were an N type


Why?
Its not easy to be N in an S world. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Howlermew

Morn said:


> Why?
> Its not easy to be N in an S world. Be careful what you wish for.



I never really thought being an N compared to Ss would be that much of a problem.


----------



## Abigail1509

You wear hearing protection during studies because every little noise is inescapable and harming studies.


----------



## sleepingdragon83

Out of curiosity why would you want to be an N? A lot of the time I find myself wishing I had more S (especially Se) since they are so eager to see/explore their surroundings and take action. My dreamy Ne often gets in the way of that.


----------



## Tsubaki

Howlermew said:


> Wishing you were an N type


Why would you wish to be an intuitive? o.0
Being a sensor is the most awesome thing ever. 

And you know, you're a sensor when you read everything you wrote twice, just to make sure, not to include any spelling mistakes.
...when you think about something you read some time ago and remember on which page and in which paragraph you read it and sometimes even, what that page looked like.


----------



## Fluctuate

You are a fantastic gift giver because you remember the little details about people and their interests.

You're really good with names.

You remember speeches, facts, facial expressions and pretty much anything else you memorized years later.

You kind of enjoy cleaning the house.


----------



## SubstanceD

You're quite happy to spend the day painting a picture while listening to the most epic playlist ever created at very loud volumes, so not much else can happen inside your brain other than the music and the painting experience 

You trash your friend at golf, when he practices every day and you only play once or twice a year.

Not sure if this is a sensor thing, but I have straighten up wonky things when I see them, especially rugs as they're constantly jiggling around and often need to be straightened more than once a day!

When away from music you have music in your head the remainder of the day.

Not sure if this is a sensor thing but I love repeating all manner of different regional accents and/or actors, and pretty convincingly, it's quite fun. I can go long car journeys talking to myself in a manner of different accents.

Sing a lot 

Air drumming.

Doing the jungle boogie in your bedroom.

Doing the jungle boogie in a nightclub.

Doing the jungle boogie in a field in the middle of nowhere with a bunch of hippies.

Come on, who designed this bird with absolute perfect colour theory/value relationships/rhythm down to the minutest detail? And fish for that matter.

You probably feel immense joy walking in the countryside, listening to the birds, feeling the breeze, smelling the air - after a long day in the city.

Lying in the sun on a late summer evening feels like heaven on earth.

+ more, lots more!

P.S. Goddam this tune sounds amazing right now


----------



## Schrause

You know you're an introverted sensor when you message a person on Facebook and they see it but don't reply for a long time and you start overanalyzing and becoming paranoid on whether you've done something to upset them.


----------



## Adena

rachuses said:


> You know you're an introverted sensor when you message a person on Facebook and they see it but don't reply for a long time and you start overanalyzing and becoming paranoid on whether you've done something to upset them.


That's only xSFJ  The analyzing is totally Ti.


----------



## Youngandsofthearted

Morn said:


> Why?
> Its not easy to be N in an S world. Be careful what you wish for.


It's not easy to be N in this sensory world but imagining to be a sensor just so I can cope? Nope. It's the only think that's entertaining and makes me feel different in a nice way.


----------



## Coburn

My guess is you're a Se user if you constantly feel the need to re-arrange your environment (like your house, room, office desk, etc.).


----------



## SavouryorSweet

When you notice the details, especially if a theft has been committed.


----------



## Jippa Jonken

When you correctly identify a red car.


----------



## sometimes

You know you're a sensor when you meet your intuitive partner after not seeing her for a week and an hour in she is talking about some idea she has and when she's done speaking instead of responding, you just say "aw, you're so cute! Like a little cat." Lol :lovekitty:


----------



## cableTVburbles

sicksadworlds said:


> You know you're a sensor when there's an instrumental part that is so good in a song that it gives you chills and you want to listen to that specific part over and over again


This right here is so very true for me (even if I turn out to not be a sensor). I really like drawing the curtains, turning off the lights, and cranking up the volume on my earbuds. I'm probs slowly going deaf, but the intensity, especially on a particularly moving piece or song, is totes worth it.
Also, science! (Cutting off one sense to enhance another.)

Erm, you know you're a sensor when when asked to describe a cup (I saw a Sensor vs. iNtuitive vid floating around on this sight that was some lecture in a hall with this example/activity), you simply say "It's a cup," imagine yourself running your fingers over it, and sketch a picture of it while noting every step of the way how far off your sketch is. Or, maybe that's just me. *shrugs*


----------



## Apple Pine

You highly trust experience. If presented with a problem, you think of something similar to it, that you have done. 

[Si]


----------



## Jem11899

You know you're a sensor when the reason you want to go out is to experience something. 
When you love to touch things in a store and Internet clothes shopping doesn't appeal to you as much because you can't touch it and feel it. You know you're a sensor when you love to eat, drink and sleep because they give you joy in life.


----------



## sinaasappel

I have no idea why physics is an intiutors science, I found it soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boring like mind numbingly boring, to me it used no imagination and the labs were boring

Anyways when dancing comes naturally to you


----------



## something987

You know you're a sensor when you're awesome at replicating real life pictures into drawings but ask you to draw say a tattoo design off the top of you're head, and you're like...someone else can do it...


----------



## sicksadworlds

When you're exceptionally good at remembering and recognizing people's faces and voices - you do it pretty much instantly. Even in cases when you have seen someone only once and if you see them 1 year later, you can tell it's them.


----------



## something987

sicksadworlds said:


> When you're exceptionally good at remembering and recognizing people's faces and voices - you do it pretty much instantly. Even in cases when you have seen someone only once and if you see them 1 year later, you can tell it's them.


...but when it comes to their name, you say "Why of course I remember. How do you spell it again?"

"B-O-B"


----------



## Breezey

When your friends think you have some unnatural power because you can hear a song once or twice and instantly know almost all of the lyrics and/or be able to hum the background music.

When you study by turning your textbooks into songbooks and start singing all of the important information while highlighting different things with obnoxiously bright colors.


----------



## daleks_exterminate

When you can lift more than anyone!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

When you don't have to make an effort to notice physical things, rather you just...do.

When you are the bastion of common sense for your iNtuitive coworkers.


----------



## The Hammer

When you realize after mistyping as an intuitive that you see the big picture after collecting all the details and piecing them together.


----------



## sicksadworlds

something987 said:


> ...but when it comes to their name, you say "Why of course I remember. How do you spell it again?"
> 
> "B-O-B"


I can't relate because I'm not bad at remembering names too :laughing:


----------



## RansomthePasserby

When you read an entire manual front to back before starting a project.


----------



## Coburn

Don't know if it's a sensor thing, but I've noticed I'm the only one looking around when I ride public transportation. Everyone's zoned out with a dead look plastered on their face (end of work day) and I'm looking at shoes, shirts, hair, nails, bags, phones, etc. 

It's especially fun when someone sees me looking at them. Americans are so cultured to look away when they make eye contact with a stranger.


----------



## The red spirit

kagayama said:


> What if I tell you I always get 98 to 100 marks (which equals A+) on physics and I'm a sensor?


I get 8/10


----------



## RubiksCubix

wblack said:


> Ha, I'm a sensor but what is with all this Physics hate amongst the sensor crowd?
> 
> I did quite well in Physics in high school. I did well because I just related all these stupid principles and rules to real life scenarios. Like roller coasters (inertia), or a washing machine (centrifugal force?). Stuff like that. And that is what made it fun.


That's how I learned too. I would make hand gestures and close my eyes and imagine it happening in my mind. I never had to use the formula sheet because of that. It would just scare me anyway.


----------



## RubiksCubix

slee said:


> When your intuitive friend did well on a test without studying because he can derive the answers on his own, while you did well on the test without studying simply because you have a good memory.


and then there are the rest of us who can't do either of those things


----------



## Dora

You know you're a sensor, when your learning is 80% tactile. When you love burying fingers into your cats's fur, for the feel and texture of it. When you go for a walk in the forest not to clear your head and sort your thoughts, but to overwhelm your senses with relaxing stimuli, such as all the green, fresh smell, bird-song... When you feel bad and there's no one else to do it, you hug yourself for comfort. When you love the salty caramel ice-cream not because it reminds you of that great summer holiday 3 years back, just before you graduated, but for it's contrasting taste of sweet and salty and for the way it melts on your tongue, but you can still bite on the little pieces, push then with your tongue on your palate and squish them before they dissolve and you swallow..:kitteh:


----------



## Dora

When you ask if the museum you're recommended is the kind where you can play with things and push buttons. The coolest thing ever is the NEMO museum in Amsterdam!roud:

Yes, I'm somewhat immature and it has nothing to do with being a sensor, but still...


----------



## xGx

When just getting to SIT after a long day feels like heaven~


----------



## Monroe

If you are in a movie theatre and hate it because everyone in the theatre is distracting you. They aren't 'loud', it's just a sensory overload of popcorn chewing and whispering. :X Sensory overload.


----------



## lunaticrabbits

When you'd rather lurk around the forums reading what others have posted instead of making posts yourself :0


----------



## lunaticrabbits

When you find it easier to think while doing something.


----------



## kittty

Rhythm comes easy to you


----------



## pwowq

When you tell your friend to stop playing the guitar because it isn't tuned properly.


----------



## pwowq

I worked a few months as a machine operator at die-cast industry. Even thu I HATED the job overall, I did what I could to lessen the physical (hands, face, skin take a lot of beating!) and mental pains (day-night-evening shifts). I literally learned to dance with the zinc die-caster machine after learning how to program it (mainly timings, deciseconds). 

1-2-3-pour-click-clooooooooose-BOOM-4-5-retract-6-doors open-grip-out-sprayclean-pushtoclose-turn-rinse-scrape-place-look-7-8-BOOM... ok, in text it got weird since you'll check molten zinc level, temperatures, mold quality and much more during all the "dancing". 

That's *Se* I guess.


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx

"What.....do you mean...you make hypothetical ideal conversations...... up in your head and rehearse them out loud when no one's..... around???.........Weird...."

"You're telling me that you didn't notice the 1612th file missing from the 3rd cabinet to the left?? PSHH...."

An Intuitor: "I personally believe my dreams have you know... a lot of significance in them, and lots of symbolism. When I saw the fat brown horse skip sideways with the gazelle across the tainted, RUSTY, old field.... I just KNEW that Harry was cheating on me.. His new worker Chantel, was the gazelle! and I dumped his ass. He also didn't have much of a respect for Picasso's blue age....... and it just was such a barrier in communication....Are...Are you even listening?

Sensor:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

You're surrounded by out of tune singers, who are doing their off key singing gleefully, and you're thinking, "Sing the right notes NOW!!!" They go on with their off key noises, which are not joyful noises, and you then have the urge to flee, to escape the cacophony of horrible chaos.


----------



## Dora

xTheCaramelQueenx said:


> "What.....do you mean...you make hypothetical ideal conversations...... up in your head and rehearse them out loud when no one's..... around???.........Weird...."
> 
> "You're telling me that you didn't notice the 1612th file missing from the 3rd cabinet to the left?? PSHH...."
> 
> An Intuitor: "I personally believe my dreams have you know... a lot of significance in them, and lots of symbolism. When I saw the fat brown horse skip sideways with the gazelle across the tainted, RUSTY, old field.... I just KNEW that Harry was cheating on me.. His new worker Chantel, was the gazelle! and I dumped his ass. He also didn't have much of a respect for Picasso's blue age....... and it just was such a barrier in communication....Are...Are you even listening?
> 
> Sensor:


That is so spot on it hurts!:laughing: I've actually been on the receiving end of hearing these conversations... And that facial expression is nothing compared to the abyss of WTF that goes on behind the expression:laughing:



Garden Gnome said:


> You're surrounded by out of tune singers, who are doing their off key singing gleefully, and you're thinking, "Sing the right notes NOW!!!" They go on with their off key noises, which are not joyful noises, and you then have the urge to flee, to escape the cacophony of horrible chaos.


Or use physical violence:wink: I never do, but I do visualize it...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I've imagined taking a remote control, aiming it at the bad singers, and pressing the mute button. Then I've imagined my glee at watching their mouths move soundlessly, lol.



Dora said:


> Or use physical violence:wink: I never do, but I do visualize it...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Those conversations are hilarious. I have to work to keep from laughing. It's the verbal version of modern art, lol.



Dora said:


> That is so spot on it hurts!:laughing: I've actually been on the receiving end of hearing these conversations... And that facial expression is nothing compared to the abyss of WTF that goes on behind the expression:laughing:


----------



## bremen

When you sense stuff


----------



## lunaticrabbits

ColdNobility said:


> When you sense stuff


when you sense a disturbance in the force :ninja:


----------



## bremen

> when you sense a disturbance in the force


Theres great disturbance in the force I sense in spam world..

Someone give me my purple light saber


----------



## soop

Turi said:


> Good for your parents and thanks for the irrelevant rant.
> 
> Doesn't change anything.


Yes it does. Stop using these ridiculous generalizations as a means to differentiate individuals from each other. Also just lol at you throwing a fit instead of making a good case. That's only confirmed I'm right.


----------



## Turi

soop said:


> Yes it does. Stop using these ridiculous generalizations as a means to differentiate individuals from each other. Also just lol at you throwing a fit instead of making a good case. That's only confirmed I'm right.


Nobody is "throwing a fit", and if anybody did, it was you with your irrelevant rant.
I stand strong to my initial stance as it is relevant to the topic.
If you want to keep going off-track, PM me - I don't want people derailing the thread trying to argue with me, gets kinda old.


----------



## soop

Turi said:


> Nobody is "throwing a fit", and if anybody did, it was you with your irrelevant rant.
> I stand strong to my initial stance as it is relevant to the topic.
> If you want to keep going off-track, PM me - I don't want people derailing the thread trying to argue with me, gets kinda old.


You dismissed empirical examples that didn't fit your narrative out of hand and attempted to gaslight and insult the person making them instead of presenting evidence for your case. That is throwing a fit if I ever saw one, and I'm not the only one who thinks so. You could have admitted what you said is a generalization when presented with my evidence, but you chose not to, digging your own grave. I'm not going to pm you, this is a thread about sensors and it's not off topic to disspell stupid stereotypes, deal with it.


----------



## Turi

soop said:


> You dismissed empirical examples that didn't fit your narrative out of hand and attempted to gaslight and insult the person making them instead of presenting evidence for your case. That is throwing a fit if I ever saw one, and I'm not the only one who thinks so. You could have admitted what you said is a generalization when presented with my evidence, but you chose not to, digging your own grave. I'm not going to pm you, this is a thread about sensors and it's not off topic to disspell stupid stereotypes, deal with it.


The group mentality here is hilarious - I keep being told 'I'm not the only one who thinks X', lol. _So what?_

Now, as for your.. "empirical examples" and "evidence", I didn't really want to do this - but, ok, here's your post:



> My parents are both N types and they did fine for themselves. Actually they did better than 99% of people in America.


Some questions - I removed the self-referential section that is of no use and is irrelevant - as I noted in an earlier post.


What evidence is there that proves your mother is an N type? 
Ne; or,
Ni?

What evidence is there that proves your father is an N type? 
Ne; or,
Ni?


You suggest they 'did better than 99% of America':

at _what_, precisely; and,
according to what _criteria _; and,
where is your _proof _to support this absurd statistic?

Referring to your mother and father in the fashion you outlined is _not _providing empirical evidence - it's anecdotal evidence, and self-referential arguments as per the rest of your post, are not in the slightest, convincing.

I agree, it's not off-topic to dispel stupid stereotypes, however let's not pretend we can dispel them with anecdotal evidence, self-referential arguments and ad hominem attacks.


I understand the nature of this thread is subjective, however if you're going to attempt to attack what somebody has posted, please do so correctly.


----------



## Bastard

Try harder, @Turi.


----------



## Turi

Bastard said:


> Try harder, @Turi.


Don't you think everybody else needs to, though?
Raise the bar?

I mean isn't facts, evidence, data etc how someone might know they're a sensor?

Spewing out a bunch of unfounded baloney doesn't scream facts/evidence to me.

Out of curiosity, how would you expect an Se type to construct an argument?
Remove the whole "Se types just wanna drink beer n get the seXxX" stereotype from your mind - how does an Se type debate a point or argue?

From my observations, the real ones are grounded and realistic, using facts, citing sources etc - you basically can't beat them because they rely on reality rather than imagination.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Lol I think at this point we should all just ignore Turi, let him talk all he wants, don't respond. He talks nonsense and no amount of proof or pointing out all the times he's contradicted himself will convince him. He's a close-minded hypocrite who lacks self-awareness. And the only people that fit into his personality system are people that have something fundmentally wrong with them.


----------



## Bastard

Turi said:


> Don't you think everybody else needs to, though?
> Raise the bar?


Nah. If you can't find examples of successful Ni leads, then you _really_ need to raise the bar.

"I can't function as an adult because weak Se" is a half-assed self-justification for being lazy. Try harder.



Aluminum Frost said:


> Lol I think at this point we should all just ignore Turi, let him talk all he wants, don't respond. He talks nonsense and no amount of proof or pointing out all the times he's contradicted himself will convince him. He's a close-minded hypocrite who lacks self-awareness. And the only people that fit into his personality system are people that have something fundmentally wrong with them.


Buh buh buh wherez your evidence? Incoherent and circular logic aside.


----------



## Turi

Aluminum Frost said:


> Lol I think at this point we should all just ignore Turi, let him talk all he wants, don't respond. He talks nonsense and no amount of proof or pointing out all the times he's contradicted himself will convince him. He's a close-minded hypocrite who lacks self-awareness. And the only people that fit into his personality system are people that have something fundmentally wrong with them.


Nobody has provided 'proof' of anything. That's been my whole issue almost since joining.



Bastard said:


> Nah. If you can't find examples of successful Ni leads, then you _really_ need to raise the bar.


I'm not entirely sure how you got there - of course there are successful Ni dominants - but let's not pretend they've built their success off of being realistic, practical, paying attention to detail, doing their research and working from the ground up - it'll be because they've got an idea they won't let go of, and managed to make it happen - probably with some assistance with regards to the Se stuff.

I don't see a need to respond to the irrelevant and immature rest of the post.


----------



## Snowfrost918

You get a horde of intuitives swarming you, shouting, “normies!!” as you desperately try to escape their hold on you


----------



## alittlebird

I clicked on this thread wanting to hear other sensors share their crazy, weird, fantabulous experiences and I find myself in a war zone. 

GUYS. Even if we are typed as sensors, no one is a 100%-0%. 

Whatever your type, it doesn't make or break your life. Personality isn't static. We change (or can change). 

We're here to share our (subjective) experiences. And perhaps find common ground with others like or unlike us across the globe. 

Don't fight.


----------



## gargoyle

i know i'm a sensor when i binge eat chocolate and feel like it's the biggest happiness that could ever happen to me. 
FOOT MASSAGES OR MASSAGES IN GENERAL. when i'm sensitive to light, sounds, smells etc 
when i notice that minor detail that makes all the difference and people are like wtf how did you get it so perfect - details make the difference, honey :abnormal:


----------



## Crowbo

You're a reincarnation of


----------



## MyEvilTwin

gargoyle said:


> when i'm sensitive to light, sounds, smells etc


It's called a "hangover" and N types get it too.


----------



## Elyasis

Dora said:


> When the right kind of song can give you goosebumps and is almost like a mini orgasm. It's not about the message or meaning, simply about the sound, voice, rhythm... I get this tingling feeling of pleasure in my skin!
> 
> This would be one such
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another is Do I Wanna Know by Arctic Monkeys
> 
> Also, it's not just music that gives you the reaction... that's how I react to sensory input that is pleasing, whether it be sound, smell, or visual.


That's called several things, Frisson, skin orgasm, and the chills of course. It happens to N users as well.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

When you think you're clever because you've learned to observe and repeat clever people's general patterns of behavior and take credit for it as though you were the originator, all the while experiencing little to no shame for such behaviors.


----------



## Emotionally scary mothers

Elyasis said:


> That's called several things, Frisson, skin orgasm, and the chills of course. It happens to N users as well.


What he said


----------



## Ecchi

you trust your initial impressions and can't be swayed by naysayers.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

You're like a ninja when stealth-ing around and without a hint of your presence IRL.


----------



## Ecchi

Emotionally scary mothers said:


> When you think you're clever because you've learned to observe and repeat clever people's general patterns of behavior and take credit for it as though you were the originator, all the while experiencing little to no shame for such behaviors.


So you answered your own question here before making the thread "Do ESTPs have the marked ability to assume the personalities of others or not?"


----------



## kjdaniels

You know you're a sensor when your driving and can tune in to all of the details with the cars around you. You know you're an introverted sensor when you can remember specific procedures taught to you in school and repeat them to the point of doing them without thinking.


----------



## katnip

You know you're a sensor when you can look at your phone without running into anyone/anything. (Yay for spatial awareness)


----------



## SixShotSerenity

When You can maneuver through a crowd without hitting anyone


----------



## Ziegel

Emotionally scary mothers said:


> When you think you're clever because you've learned to observe and repeat clever people's general patterns of behavior and take credit for it as though you were the originator, all the while experiencing little to no shame for such behaviors.


And what's to be ashamed of? Go cry somewhere else!


----------



## vicegupi

Kaden said:


> ... you're utterly bored during lectures on math, but become engaged when given some problems involving said concepts to work on.
> 
> ... you become paralyzed by _nostalgia_, as if it's happening for the first time.


So true! I tend to zone out during a lecture in meth, because the concepts are hard for me to grasp unless I can try it myself or have a graph/picture to relate it to. Probability and stats were easy for me, as well as geometry and some algebra. Because they had a specific goal and repeatable formula to get the answers, those were the few math subjects that I actually enjoyed.


----------



## vicegupi

atamagasuita said:


> You know the lyrics of the song rather than the melody


I’m the other way around actually... I like listening to how the song feels, and the general impression of it. I realize I have a lot of intuitives in my life, which probably influences how I experience the world a little bit. I enjoy different theories and perspectives, but I tend to have a hard time grasping them and only understand the general idea. I can’t get too deep because I get lost- I like thinking about why were here, but I like to be able to apply that theory to actual real life.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

Oh man..
The sensor hate is real..

You know...
We have feelings too. =U

Okay.. so I just want to say that I feel like the word "sensors" is misleading to "intuitive" minded people.
Its like they think we don't entertain ideas and thoughts, and have the ability to do what they do.. like its all black and white.
It reminds me of the humans stuck in the matrix, who could be hacked by the computer at any time, and that they might as well be dead.. and that they were all useless idiots compared to the "intuitive" people who were "special" and "cool" but lead lives of tastelessness.

but that's a lonely way to look at the world. Who wants to live with the mindset that you're the 1% when that just leads you to feeling lonely?
You can be creative and good with ideas without making everyone else seem mediocre within your own mind.

And if you switched things up, you intuitives wouldn't like the portrayal of sensors being the "cool" ones and intuitives being mindless idiots.
Just because you get a lot of crap from so-called sensors doesn't make them a different species. We're all humans, capable of getting on each other's nerves.

you know you're a sensor when you know you're not a puppet controlled by some faceless system, or if you are somehow, you know that intuitives have their own master too.

you know you're a sensor when you're content with the way things are and feel no shame in that.


----------



## Sidhe Draoi

when you know that geckos make chirping sounds to each other.
When you recognize a huge bird is nearby because you see a shadow on the trees, and then look to see and theres a bird with the biggest wingspan youve ever seen circling in the sky above you.
when you meet a baby rabbit in the woods while you are walking a trail and it lets you photograph it as it eats a leaf.
when you dont let a few mosquitos deter you from your hike.
when you actually hope to run into an alligator on the trail because it would make the walk more exciting.
when you know from experience that you cant sleep on the cold ground in winter and know firsthand why you need insulation.
when you know the beauty and fragrance of mimosa trees. When you know theyre edible. :crazy:


----------



## Ziegel

When you kill every insect which invades your workplace


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

When you can exceed beyond your body's limits because of


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you have a bad disposition like @Convex and need to take it to the internet to make sure people know!


----------



## Convex

Scoobyscoob said:


> When you have a bad disposition like @Convex and need to take it to the internet to make sure people know!


Looks like someone took my mocking to heart, so how true was it? :laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convex said:


> Looks like someone took my mocking to heart, so how true was it? :laughing:


Well, somewhat true if I'm being honest, but mostly not true. Hahah. I was just returning the favor back in the sensor thread.


----------



## Convex

Scoobyscoob said:


> Well, somewhat true if I'm being honest, but mostly not true. Hahah. I was just returning the favor back in the sensor thread.


Yeah, I can see it was true for you 

Sad, but I get it


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convex said:


> Yeah, I can see it was true for you
> 
> Sad, but I get it


No, you're really not getting it but that's fine because I don't feel like explaining it to such a sourpuss.


----------



## Convex

Scoobyscoob said:


> No, you're really not getting it but that's fine because I don't feel like explaining it to such a sourpuss.


How am I sour when you brought this up twice now :laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convex said:


> How am I sour when you brought this up twice now :laughing:


Every time I see one of your posts, you're insulting someone here. How is that not being a sourpuss. lol


----------



## Convex

Scoobyscoob said:


> Every time I see one of your posts, you're insulting someone here. How is that not being a sourpuss. lol


You don't know what you're talking about, everyone I insulted deserved it, unlike you when I get into arguments it doesn't rattle my life that I need to mention it twice 24 hours apart to the person


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convex said:


> You don't know what you're talking about, everyone I insulted deserved it, unlike you when I get into arguments it doesn't rattle my life that I need to mention it twice 24 hours apart to the person


Yes, I'm sure every one deserved your internet ire with you ending up the one being infracted. Also, stop with the assumptions about what I do and don't care about because _you_ then literally don't know what you're talking about. 

Anyway, congratulations on earning the Sourpuss title. I shall imagine that title floating over your username whenever I come across one of your posts.

No but actually, the more I converse with you, the more I'm starting to like your brand of insulting insults. Because your attitude is actually pretty funny. :laughing:


----------



## Convex

Scoobyscoob said:


> Yes, I'm sure every one deserves your internet ire. Also, stop with the poor assumptions about what I do and don't care about because _you_ then literally don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> Anyway, congratulations on earning the Sourpuss title. I shall imagine that title floating over your posts whenever I run into them. :laughing:


Talk about assumptions when you were the first to do so, take your own suggestions, I don't give a fuck what a nobody thinks of me


----------



## Scoobyscoob

_Title: Sourpuss_



Convex said:


> Talk about assumptions when you were the first to do so, take your own suggestions, I don't give a fuck what a nobody thinks of me


I'd say the same to you buddy.


----------



## Convex

Scoobyscoob said:


> _Title: Sourpuss_
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say the same to you buddy.


I'm not surprised, people try to take my words often, too bad it just makes you look like you aspire to me


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convex's Title: Sourpuss



Convex said:


> I'm not surprised, people try to take my words often, too bad it just makes you look like you aspire to me


Sure.


----------



## Convex

Scoobyscoob said:


> Convex's Title: Sourpuss
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.


So you agree? Good. You're learning


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convex said:


> So you agree? Good. You're learning


I don't mind. Heaven knows I've had a lot of influential people in my life. So what's one more going to hurt.


----------



## Convex

Scoobyscoob said:


> I don't mind. Heaven knows I've had a lot of influential people in my life. So what's one more going to hurt.


Don't make me blush now


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convex said:


> Don't make me blush now


I'd imagine that's like when an ESTP writes, "ROTFLMAO!!!" but in reality is like: :dry:


----------



## Convex

Scoobyscoob said:


> I'd imagine that's like when an ESTP writes, "ROTFLMAO!!!" but in reality is like: :dry:


Nah I laugh a lot irl, I'd say it's the opposite


----------



## Scoobyscoob

Convex said:


> Nah I laugh a lot irl, I'd say it's the opposite


Cool. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Scoobyscoob said:


> When you have a bad disposition like @Convex and need to take it to the internet to make sure people know!


Hey! Did you think that about me as well at first? I thought I read Convey at first glance : P


----------



## Scoobyscoob

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Hey! Did you think that about me as well at first? I thought I read Convey at first glance : P


I wasn't thinking about anyone really. I was just giving Convex a little bit of a hard time for what he wrote in the "You know you're an intuitive when..." thread. lol :tongue:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

You know you're a sensor when you enjoy the finer things in life.


----------



## ivegotthemunchies

When you're stupidly aggressive


----------



## WarmMachines

When you hover in the scented candle section for an hour, and never buy anything. And do the same thing with the perfume section the next day.


----------



## Birdy Bea

Touch makes something real in a way that words never quite could...


----------



## Fixated

You know you're a sensor when you get genuinely upset because the hex code you grabbed from that html color picker website 4 months ago was two digits off from the original ffended:


----------



## SteadySteve

When you get annoyed by irrational drivers on the road... lol


----------



## Put

You know you're a sensor when you jump out of bed screaming excitedly because of how relatable these all are


----------



## pwowq

... when looking at something and do what needs to be done based on what you see.


----------



## The Veteran

SantaScoob said:


> You know you're a sensor when you enjoy the finer things in life.


I know some ENTJs who enjoy those too.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you can stare at a painting and just absorb all of the bright colors, interesting lines, shapes, the mood the art conveys and just accept how the artwork makes you feel and how it can create legitimate sensations to you and create a memory of appreciating at a work of art. My description is very biased toward SFP but those two Myers Briggs are the true patrons of the arts, for no other reason than for the experience of how it makes you feel.


----------



## sheepysowner

When you go absolutely nuts when your intuitive family didn't read your shopping list correctly and accidentally bought the wrong food again, because they're not as good with details as you. They bought delicious variety apples when you asked for granny smiths, they bought you egg noodles when you're a vegan and asked for shiritaki noodles, they bought you cookies with milk in rather than cookies without milk, and so forth.


----------



## sandras

You can not think abstractly. Or anything "abstract."


----------



## Lunacik

When you prefer Sensing over iNtuition.


----------



## impulsenine

When you don't give a fuck about overthinking shit and you prefer instead to just check reality, not your mind.


----------



## Lunacik

When people in the typology community are gullible enough to think you're dumb and can't use more than your 5 senses.


----------



## Crowbo

You get high on reality.


----------



## Lunacik

When the typology community misunderstands you constantly. Lol.


----------



## Stevester

When you get drunk or high and have an existential crisis then wonder.....is this Intuitive people's default setting? Because that must suck!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

In my case, when you have virtually zero interest in fiction books, movies, TV shows, etc. I know not all sensors are like me in that way, but I'd kinda have to guess that an Intuitive would likely never be that way.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Crowbo said:


> You get high on reality.


That's a good one! Intuitives may find us boring, but that doesn't mean _we're_ bored.


----------



## Lunacik

Crowbo said:


> You get high on reality.


In contrast to Ock - I have no idea what this means, lol.


----------



## Crowbo

Hexcoder said:


> In contrast to Ock - I have no idea what this means, lol.


I'm joking.


----------



## Lunacik

Crowbo said:


> I'm joking.


I thought so.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Crowbo said:


> I'm joking.


I thought you were serious. I do get high on reality because I enjoy embracing truth as I guess I see it, and I enjoy my life, yet I don't get caught up in fruitless or extravagant fantasies.


----------



## attic

I wish there were more S people in this forum, so I could get a better sense of how it differs from intuition, in the various types.


----------



## Electra

attic said:


> I wish there were more S people in this forum, so I could get a better sense of how it differs from intuition, in the various types.


Mum is a sensor but she has no interest in mbti 😬 She likes to watch dance shows now and again and talk with people about ... random concrete matters and feelings. She only use internet for Facebook. I have the impression she is not really into theories and get easily tired of them.


----------



## attic

Electra said:


> Mum is a sensor but she has no interest in mbti 😬 She likes to watch dance shows now and again and talk with people about ... random concrete matters and feelings. She only use internet for Facebook.


Yeah... I guess one might have more luck in other environments.
My mother got infj on a test, but she gets uncomfortable and disintersted with too abstact conversations, if things start to become existential or too philosophical, she might even cut the conversation and change the topic suddenly whit a question about what food to eat or garden or something, haha, doesn't seem typical infj... but when it is about humans and relations and such she could perhaps pass as N.


----------



## Electra

attic said:


> Yeah... I guess one might have more luck in other environments.
> My mother got infj on a test, but she gets uncomfortable and disintersted with too abstact conversations, if things start to become existential or too philosophical, she might even cut the conversation and change the topic suddenly whit a question about what food to eat or garden or something, haha, doesn't seem typical infj... but when it is about humans and relations and such she could perhaps pass as N.


Hehe, I think both mum and a friend of mine is ISFJ and the both do this too 😄


----------



## Electra

Electra said:


> Hehe, I think both mum and a friend of mine is ISFJ and the both do this too 😄


My step mum is probably also ISFJ and I asked her once if she didn't like to read scientific magazines like me and dad does, and she said no, it was to spaced out for her, and then she passed me the local newspaper and encouraged me to read some articles in it. They are all very nice people though, very kind and thoughtfull.


----------



## Lunacik

sandras said:


> You can not think abstractly. Or anything "abstract."


----------



## Lunacik

attic said:


> I wish there were more S people in this forum, so I could get a better sense of how it differs from intuition, in the various types.


Imo a lot of people on this site are just sensors who don't relate to the misunderstandings / stigmas / stereotypes about us.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda

Crowbo said:


> You get high on reality.


I am high on air and potassium.


----------



## OpenMinded89

Loool. This stuff is hilarious.
Exhibit A:


----------



## tarmonk

attic said:


> I wish there were more S people in this forum, so I could get a better sense of how it differs from intuition, in the various types.


I think many of them are hiding in NP or NJ corner as mistypes  I don't have facts to prove but I believe there are actually much more S-s in this community than they think by themselves... Intuition in reality isn't exactly what many believe it to be theoretically - I've seen many threads where people mistakenly assign properties of judging and sensing to be properties of N and then are pleased how much N they are  Or in some cases just mistake some features of general thinking process (not type related), for being N, although everyone uses those features.

It's pretty unlike that while S-s make up majority of population, they're missing from here only because no interest at all.


----------



## attic

tarmonk said:


> I think many of them are hiding in NP or NJ corner as mistypes  I don't have facts to prove but I believe there are actually much more S-s in this community than they think by themselves... Intuition in reality isn't exactly what many believe it to be theoretically - I've seen many threads where people mistakenly assign properties of judging and sensing to be properties of N and then are pleased how much N they are  Or in some cases just mistake some features of general thinking process (not type related), for being N, although everyone uses those features.
> 
> It's pretty unlike that while S-s make up majority of population, they're missing from here only because no interest at all.


Possible, but I am not so sure it is that unlikely that fewer Sensors than intuitives are drawn to the topic of typology. I mean they are not totally missing here, just fewer, especially some types.

I also think it is possible one might get the wrong idea from what people write. It might not be representative to what goes on in one's head. Some things are more difficult to express, some things people keep closer to their chest, might not feel as comfortable sharing in public, and sometimes people write a lot about what they struggle with and work on developing.

Then it also likely depends on what theories one depend on, by the myers-briggs foundation one, I relate some to both sensing and intuition, but pretty certain about my preference being intuition (though I wish it was more balanced and try to work in that direction), but I have read thing people have written where I might if going by it would perhaps fall under sensing instead(can't remember what, but remember it has happened though the years).

Likely some are mistyped, some who think they see mistypes sometimes misjudge people, and sometimes it depends on people using different systems and definitions.


----------



## tarmonk

attic said:


> Then it also likely depends on what theories one depend on, by the myers-briggs foundation one, I relate some to both sensing and intuition, but pretty certain about my preference being intuition (though I wish it was more balanced and try to work in that direction), but I have read thing people have written where I might if going by it would perhaps fall under sensing instead(can't remember what, but remember it has happened though the years).


Yep - my opinion is too that some amount of what people think is written using intuition, is actually either sensing or judging or both - or even just general thinking process which everyone uses regardless of type - but they don't realize. Seen too many threads and posts over time which confirm that. I always laugh when for example, associative thinking is thought to be NE exclusive while it's just judging + associations everyone has in their mind, without which we'd be most likely unable to form any thoughts and analyse stuff regardless of type. Most likely it's just how neural network operates, can happen to anyone.

Not sure if that S/N balance you mention, is possible at all, in reality? Those are pretty exclusive features to each other, like T and F and our unconcious is actually out of really usable reach.

I think people in such communities give too much credit to N for ability to come to many thoughts and ideas which don't actually require any N to think, express and achieve. I've got insisted too that "there must be heavy NE in what I write because those are N exclusive thoughts I have", but all of this is actually judging plus sensing plus just experiences - meaning people sometimes even can't identify those things usage correctly in other people's writings  Or they don't even understand those concepts correctly.

Also I won't place a bet on that result of any internal processing definitely needs to display in certain expected way, especially in forum posts.


----------



## Stevester

OpenMinded89 said:


> Loool. This stuff is hilarious.
> Exhibit A:


The meme of ISTJs only needing the letters O and K on their keyboards is vastly exaggerated. We also need C and L so we can say _''cool''_. Not in the sense that we're enthusiastic, but to say _''Yeah,I heard you''_. a.k.a. a superficial friendlier version of _''Okay''_


----------



## JolyneKujo

OmarFW said:


> :mellow: _raises hand_
> 
> well...at least I see it as annoying and it's not a priority. considering i'm not in a relationship. I also think sex makes people do stupid things. especially guys.


facts and same


----------



## AsTheWindBlows

sheepysowner said:


> When you go absolutely nuts when your intuitive family didn't read your shopping list correctly and accidentally bought the wrong food again, because they're not as good with details as you. They bought delicious variety apples when you asked for granny smiths, they bought you egg noodles when you're a vegan and asked for shiritaki noodles, they bought you cookies with milk in rather than cookies without milk, and so forth.


Since I'm the cook of the family, I create the grocery lists and the person who goes shopping does this all of the time. Now, I'm going shopping with them so hopefully I can minimize it. It's really annoying because it happens over and over, even after you've corrected it twice.


----------



## ignoregasm

When you say something which you didn't say, but remember saying it at a certain time and aren't really sure of yourself.


----------



## Scoobyscoob

AsTheWindBlows said:


> Since I'm the cook of the family, I create the grocery lists and the person who goes shopping does this all of the time. Now, I'm going shopping with them so hopefully I can minimize it. It's really annoying because it happens over and over, even after you've corrected it twice.


I've never really had a problem with buying wrong stuff on the shopping list. I've occasionally bought the wrong brand but I'm pretty good about not buying the wrong thing or too much extra stuff. Although buying cookies without adding milk sounds like a sin. 😄 I'm kidding, I'd probably buy just the cookies but I would think it over once or twice if I should just buy some milk or not.  😄


----------



## Scoobyscoob

When you just do it instead of waiting around. 🙂


----------



## Somewherenothere

Tucken said:


> You know you're a sensor when you study the small discrepancies in the ceiling during a physics lecture.
> You know you're a sensor when you know the exact amount of lampposts on the street where you live. (Fyi. there are 35 to the minimart.)
> You know you're a sensor when you have the wind in your face and you think of nothing else.
> You know you're a sensor when you browse the NF forums.


Weird I do stuff like this but I I supposedly an intuitive


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

When you only have memories of less healthy days of youth when you were more like an intuitive than a sensor.


----------



## ssydney

Infj here. Extraverted sensing is my inferior function. But as a narcoleptic which actually has A LOT of influence on the way i perceive things, here’s how extraverted sensing feels to me. I can remember the way something feels, tastes, sounds and smells since i was a baby. My senses has a lot to do with the way i remember things. If you ask me to think of a beach I can smell it, feel each grain of sand, and hear the sudden waves. I can remember how the sand feels on my skin. I tend to have sensory issues. When i haven’t exercised in a while my legs tend to get this itchy feeling when i start exercising again, and once this happens everything around me becomes gross. I start start paying so much attention to all the litter and bacteria and pretty much anything gross around me. It’s almost like ocd. I can sense it all around me. I also tend to overindulge easily. I’m not an alcoholic but i love liquor and making drinks. I love sweet things and if i put junk food in my house I’ll easily eat all of it in one day so that’s why i don’t buy it. I love my bed and the feeling of my bed and it takes extra effort than most people to get out of it.


----------



## lww23

Unsure of S/N, so will share some thoughts here as well:

1. You like fine things, have your own taste, and prefer things to be well-made.
2. You want to travel around the world when you win a lottery.
3. You are good at interacting with various objects and enjoy doing things with your hands.
4. You are constantly focused on the tasks and people in reality.
5. You emphasize the practical application of knowledge and prefer to use what you've learned to improve life.
6. You are keen on following current events, trends, and happenings in your surroundings as well as around the world. You prefer to know the real world as much as possible.
7. You have a wide range of interests and are curious about trying out the things you don't know yet.
8. You assign utmost importance to health, wealth, and measurable personal achievements in your life.
9. You constantly seek improvements to everything already in existence and always apply caution when you approach the brand-new and the unknown.
10. You are good at using existing resources, preserving them, and developing them into more resources to benefit yourself and others.


----------

